# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الأولى



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية

*

*هنا ستكون كل المناقشات الخاصة بالدورة..*


*والدورة ستكون في هذا الموضوع :* 

*محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - الجزء الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*



* ممنوع على أي عضو غير مسيحي الكتابة في هذا الموضوع لأنه مخصص للأعضاء المسيحيين فقط..*

*
تحديث أول :
قبل كل مقالة جديدة سيتم وضع أسماء من لم يسجلوا تحميلهم للمقالة السابقة ، والأسماء التي ستتكرر لخمس مرات ممتالية، ستكون خارج الدورة تلقائياً ، أرجو الحرص والجدية ..*​


----------



## ibnelfady (22 فبراير 2012)

انا حملت الملف بصيغة وورد


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

هل تقصد هنا :



> تفضلوا بقراءة المقدمة ولو لكم أي أسئلة أو ملاحظات أو تاكيدات على ما فهمتموه أو نقد فشاركونا في مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية لإثمار عقل نقدي قوي ، رجاء محبة أن يقوم كل عضو بالتأكيد علىّ في موضوع المناقشات أنه قد قام بتحميل الملف ثم يخبرني أنه يوجد لديه مناقشة ويبدأ النقاش ، أو أنه لا يوجد لديه مناقشة في هذا الجزء.



المقدمة ام المقالة التى ستوضع بعد قليل ؟

غير كدا مفيش حاجة للتحميل دى صور بس !! :



> للـــتــحــمــيــل
> [http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7804/docxfiles.png] [http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7...obeacrobat.png] [http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6293/winrart.png]
> +------------------------------+


----------



## صوت الرب (22 فبراير 2012)

قمت بتحميل ملف الوورد 001 Intro.docx
و فك ضغطه و لكنني لم أجد ملف
يبدو أنه يوجد خطأ في التحميل أو خطأ من عندي 

أما ملف ال PDF شغال 100%


----------



## مينا إيليا (22 فبراير 2012)

أنا حملت الملف بصيغة PDF


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*طيب على ما مولكا يرفع المقالة 
اللى مكتوب فى الفايل هو المكتوب فى الموضوع 
مش دى المقالة الاساسية بتاعت النهاردة اعتقد مولكا هيرفعها كمان شوية  
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (22 فبراير 2012)

*المقدمة*

*استاذ مولكا*
*انا حملت المقدمة وقريتها ... ربنا يعوض تعبك*
*انا عندى شوية استفسارات للإستيضاح*
*أولاً - ما هو فريق الدفاع اللاهوتى وهل لهم مهمة محددة فى مكان محدد؟*
*أم مجرد فريق ينشر الخدمة وينميها ويدرب الآخرين عليها؟*
*ثانياً - المستوى التالى - بحسب ما فهمت سيكون تخصصى - فهل أنا من سيحدد التخصص الذى أحبه أم سيحدده من هم أكثرة خبرة منى فى هذا المجال؟*
*ثالثاً - أنا شخصياً أدخل هذه الدورة لغرضين أن أعرف أفضل وأعمق عن إلهى وكتابى وأبائى الأولين ، وأن أتمكن من العثور على لغة بسيطة وسهلة ... لردود محددة وعروفة مسبقاً للرد فى سهولة ويسر على مخدومى مدارس الأحد *
*فهل ستحقق الدورة - عند التزامى بها - هذا الغرض الثانى ؟ أم سيكون الأمر موجه بالأكثر للردود الأعمق والأشمل؟*
*رابعاً - بالنسبة للمهارات المطلوبة هناك منها ما يمكن تنميته بالتدريب طالما تم وضعها فى الاعتبار ولكن هناك مهارتين على وجه الخصوص أحتاج للأستفسار عنهما*
*١ مهارة النقد ~ وهل يمكن تعلمها ؟ أم هى من خصائص الشخصية والدورة تقوم فقط باكتشاف وجودها ثم توجيهها؟*
*٢ مهارة اللغة ~ بالنسبة للغات الكتابية .. هل فى المستويات المتقدمة ستكون هناك كورسات لهذه اللغات ؟ أم سيعتمد الأمر على المجهود الفردى؟*
*أخيراً ~ أشكرك على هذه الخدمة الهامة وأتمنى لك ولأصدقاء كل البركة والسلام من ملك السلام*
*٢٢ فبراير ٢٠١٢*


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*وأنا حملت الملف بصيغة ال ( بي دي إف ) بس مظهرت المقدمة نفسها المكتوبة في نفس الموضوع , هو في خلل عندي يعني ولا إيه الحكاية ؟*​


----------



## fouad78 (22 فبراير 2012)

صوت الرب قال:


> قمت بتحميل ملف الوورد 001 Intro.docx
> و فك ضغطه و لكنني لم أجد ملف
> يبدو أنه يوجد خطأ في التحميل أو خطأ من عندي
> 
> أما ملف ال PDF شغال 100%


أنا حملت الورد وهو شغال 
 وقريت المقدمة
وهي مقدمة لسه ما حط الموضوع​


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*في مشاركتي السابقة أقصد :*
*مظهرت = ظهرت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

تم تحميل الملف بالورد

وياريت يفضل ورد لان برنامج ال بي دي اف
لا يعمل عندي


منتظره المقاله


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 فبراير 2012)

ملف الورد فيه مشكله
اما عن  winrar
كويس جدا و انا حملت الملف  منه
شكرا
​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *أولاً - ما هو فريق الدفاع اللاهوتى وهل لهم مهمة محددة فى مكان محدد؟*
> *أم مجرد فريق ينشر الخدمة وينميها ويدرب الآخرين عليها؟*


*كما كان يفعل المسيحين الاولين افعل
لما هتنادى بالانجيل بين كل اللى انت تعرفهم هيواجهك اسئلة الدورة دى هدفها انك تعرف تكرز بالانجيل بطريقة صحيحة وتعرف ايمانك بطريقة قويمة وفى نفس الوقت تقدر ترد بكل قوة على اعتراض موجه لايمانك*


> *ثانياً - المستوى التالى - بحسب ما فهمت سيكون تخصصى - فهل أنا من سيحدد التخصص الذى أحبه أم سيحدده من هم أكثرة خبرة منى فى هذا المجال؟*


*بعد لما تتدرس كله انت اللى هتحدد عايز تخصص فى ايه
*


> *ثالثاً - أنا شخصياً أدخل هذه  الدورة لغرضين أن أعرف أفضل وأعمق عن إلهى وكتابى وأبائى الأولين ، وأن  أتمكن من العثور على لغة بسيطة وسهلة ... لردود محددة وعروفة مسبقاً للرد  فى سهولة ويسر على مخدومى مدارس الأحد *


*والهدفين مطلوبين وزود عليهم ان خدمتك تكون على نطاق اوسع من مخدومين مدارس الاحد ليشمل كل من تعرفهم
*


> *فهل ستحقق الدورة - عند التزامى بها - هذا الغرض الثانى ؟ أم سيكون الأمر موجه بالأكثر للردود الأعمق والأشمل؟*


*الفهم بعمق سيوسع مدارك عقلك وحينها تقدر ان تبسط ما فهمته حسب كل سن انت بتخاطبه
المهم ان يكون الملقن فاهم والا فكيف سيبسط شئ لم يفهمه *


> *١ مهارة النقد ~ وهل يمكن تعلمها ؟ أم هى من خصائص الشخصية والدورة تقوم فقط باكتشاف وجودها ثم توجيهها؟*


*النقد سياتى حينما تتعامل مع الشبهات فعليا وتقرأ ما الذى يريد ان يقول المشكك وهنتعلم ازاى تنقد ما يقوله وتتطرح ردودك على افكاره الاساسية بحيث انه يعجز فيما بعد ان ينقد افكارك فى الرد عليه *


> *٢ مهارة اللغة ~ بالنسبة للغات الكتابية .. هل فى المستويات المتقدمة ستكون هناك كورسات لهذه اللغات ؟ أم سيعتمد الأمر على المجهود الفردى؟*


*هنا فى ناس متقدمة جدا فى اليونانى والعبرى والسريانى والقبطى
المحتاج لكورسات لغة هيكون متاح
وقبلها سنعلمك كيف تتعامل مع اللغات بطريقة سهلة من خلال برامج مبسطة وقواميس
*


> *أخيراً ~ أشكرك على هذه الخدمة الهامة وأتمنى لك ولأصدقاء كل البركة والسلام من ملك السلام*


*اهلا بيك يا عزيزى وياريت تتابع المقالة الاولى وتقراها بعناية ومنتظرين اسئلتك لانها اساس الموضوع  *


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

طيب انا عندى مش بيظهر لينكات تحميل بيظهلا صور بس !!
فهل المقالات هتبقى تحميل بس وللا هيبقى برده موجود المشاركة ؟؟


----------



## god love 2011 (22 فبراير 2012)

*انا حملت الملف 
وفكيت الضغط
وطلعلى نفس المقدمه اللى موجوده بالموضوع
ومنتظره الموضوع 
​*


----------



## Bassem Farag (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا أستاذ Paul
منتظر المقالة*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ عبد المسيح حمل الملف pdf من هنا وملف الورد من هنا
جرب وقولى هيشتغل معاك ولالا 
*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (22 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا كتابة المقالات فى صورة عناوين رئيسيه وفرعيه وترقيم ونقاط لسهولة المتابعه والنقاش فمثلا فى المقدمه كان يمكن ان تكتب المهارات بشكل نقاط فتكون
1-
2-
3-
وهكذا
*اشكركم لمجهودكم الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويثمر فيها*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*يا إخوة ، الموضوع سينزل بعد قليل، إقرأوا المقدمة أكثر من مرة لأنها هى الأساس الذي سنتبعه فيما بعد طوال الدورة ، وتوضح ما الذي نرجوه منها .. رجاء ، عدم العجلة ،، انا اعرف انكم تعرفون القراءة والكتابة ، ولكن ليس هذا هو المطلوب ، المطلوب هو الدراسة ، حاولوا الوصول إلى المعاني الموجودة داخل الكلام نفسه وليس القراءة كقراءة المجلات والجرائد ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ عبد المسيح :
http://www.mediafire.com/?jvr8zqd8bgjtjcs
http://www.mediafire.com/?hqapkxyu4p1l121


ملحوظة : ملفات الوورد تعمل على أوفيس 2007 و 2010 ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> ارجوا كتابة المقالات فى صورة عناوين رئيسيه وفرعيه وترقيم  ونقاط لسهولة المتابعه والنقاش فمثلا فى المقدمه كان يمكن ان تكتب المهارات  بشكل نقاط فتكون
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> وهكذا



حاضر، سيتم تلافي هذه المشكلات في الكتاب الخاص بالدورة عند نهايتها ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

أستاذ عبد المسيح ، ولكل الأعضاء ، ياريت تستخدموا متصفح الفاير فوكس فقط..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

اذهبوا واشربوا فنجان شاي ثم تعالوا لنقرأ المقالة الاولى ..


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*كم من الوقت تحتاج لتنزل المقالة تقريبا أستاذي ؟*​


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*أعتذر بشدة إن كنت " أنق " ولكن المقالة تأخرت ساعتين عن موعدها الأصلي !*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

1 - شكرا لكل من apostle.paul و Molka Molkan لأعطائى الملف تم التحميل و هو يعمل 
2 - انا مش استاذ اظن انا اضغر من معكم فى الدورة


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *أعتذر بشدة إن كنت " أنق " ولكن المقالة تأخرت ساعتين عن موعدها الأصلي !*


*معلش اسفين احنا سهرانين طول الليل علشان نكتب المرات الجاية هتبقى فى معادها *


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *معلش اسفين احنا سهرانين طول الليل علشان نكتب المرات الجاية هتبقى فى معادها *


عفوا أستاذي , أنا مقصدتش حاجة , وانا بعلم بمدى تعبكم ( الله يكافئكم ويعطيكم العافية ) , بس أنا قولت كدا عشان أنا فرغت نفسي من العمل الساعة 8 عشان قراءة المقالة !
أنا بعتذر على ردي السابق 
فقط للتوضيح


----------



## رامي-777 (22 فبراير 2012)

منتظرين المقاله مش مشكله التاخير والمقدمه صارت محمله و و مقروئه وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

شربنا الشاي وخلصنا يا مولكا 

في انتظاركم


----------



## Jessica Koko (22 فبراير 2012)

فى انتظار المقال ..


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 فبراير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> ارجوا كتابة المقالات فى صورة عناوين رئيسيه وفرعيه وترقيم ونقاط لسهولة المتابعه والنقاش فمثلا فى المقدمه كان يمكن ان تكتب المهارات بشكل نقاط فتكون
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> ...


كنت هاقول اللى انت قولته يا تونى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 فبراير 2012)

winrar شغال ورائع للى عايز اسهل شئ ​


----------



## اليعازر (22 فبراير 2012)

pdf.....وماشي الحال

ربنا يبارككم.

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*تم عرض المقالة الثانية، أتأسف يا أحبائي عن التأخير غير المتعمد ( زيارة مفاجئة ) مش وقتها خالص  .. وربنا يعلم وحده احنا مانمناش من كم ساعة..
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

ولا يهمك مولكا كلنا بتجيلنا ظروف 
بس سامحتى انا هتعبكوا معايا تانى لأن بردو مش ظاهر لى غير صور !! ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> بس سامحتى انا هتعبكوا معايا تانى لأن بردو مش ظاهر لى غير صور !!



انت بتستخدم متصفح اية ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

كنت الاول بستخدم اوبيرا Opera و بعد ما قلت :



> أستاذ عبد المسيح ، ولكل الأعضاء ، ياريت تستخدموا متصفح الفاير فوكس فقط..




فتحت من الفاير فوكس Mozilla Firefox و قفلت الاوبيرا Opera


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



فتحت من الفاير فوكس Mozilla Firefox 

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب واية الأخبار ؟

عموما بلاش اي متصفح دلوقتي إلا الفاير فوكس فقط.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> شربنا الشاي وخلصنا يا مولكا
> 
> في انتظاركم



لا ، انا اقصد تشربوا كل " عبوة " الشاي كلها .. " الباكتة " :bud:


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

انا فعلا مش بستخدم غير الفاير فوكس 
عموما انا بقرأ من النت و خلصت تقريبا نصف الموضوع بس عشان بحب احتفظ بالمواضيع عشان لو حبيت اقرأها تانى وللا حاجة يبقى اسهل مش اكتر


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*دلوقتي عايز اعرف مين من الأعضاء حصلم معاه مشكلة في تحميل أي نوع من الأنواع الثلاثة ( pdf & docx& rar ) ؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

*تعليق على المقدمة*

*



فبعض مِنّا يشعر بالرهبة لمجرد أنه رأى مقالاً طويلا عريضاً منمقاً به ألفاظا لا يفهمها، فيقول أن الآخر هذا قوي لانه فعل هذا!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يُطلق عليها لفظة ( الإغراق بالنصوص ) - حتى المسلم عندما يتحاور مع المسلم يغرقه بالنصوص*
*وهذا هو أعتماد الأسلام الأساسى على أرساء مفهوم وروح ( الجهالة ) عند الذى يحاوره سواء أكان مسلماً مثله أو غير مسلم *
*فيشعر الطرف الآخر بأنه جاهل أو يضع هذا المفهوم لمتابعى الحوار بالأضافة الى خدعة المتابعين بأن وضاع النصوص علامة ...*

*وهو فى الحقيقة قد لا يفقه حرف واحد مما نقل*
*شكرا مولكا المقدمة رائعة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*


Abdel Messih قال:



انا فعلا مش بستخدم غير الفاير فوكس 
عموما انا بقرأ من النت و خلصت تقريبا نصف الموضوع بس عشان بحب احتفظ بالمواضيع عشان لو حبيت اقرأها تانى وللا حاجة يبقى اسهل مش اكتر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


قم بتحديث الفاير فوكس ..*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 فبراير 2012)

*انا مكنتش عارف ان المقاله نزلت الرجاء يكون في اعلان لكل الاعضاء *​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *يُطلق عليها لفظة ( الإغراق بالنصوص ) - حتى المسلم عندما يتحاور مع المسلم يغرقه بالنصوص*
> *وهذا هو أعتماد الأسلام الأساسى على أرساء مفهوم وروح ( الجهالة ) عند الذى يحاوره سواء أكان مسلماً مثله أو غير مسلم *
> *فيشعر الطرف الآخر بأنه جاهل أو يضع هذا المفهوم لمتابعى الحوار بالأضافة الى خدعة المتابعين بأن وضاع النصوص علامة ...*


*كلام صح يا استاذ عبود  ودى اول نقطة لازم الكل يتعلمها متسمحش للى بيحاورك ينقلك مقالات طويلة عريضة ويقعد يدخل المواضيع فى بعض 
وغالبا اللى بعمل كدا بيكون انسان مفلس ليس لديه القدرة على النقاش فبيقوم باغراق الموضوع لكى يظهر بمظهر " الواد الفتك " وهو فى حقيقة الامر مفلس كل مهاراته فاتح صفحات ويب وقاعد ينسخ منها
اول شروط حوارك مع اى شخص انك تتحاور معه فى نقطة الى ان تنتهى تماما منها سواء باقتناعه (ودا نادرا لما بيحصل انه يعترف بخطاءه) او وصولكم لطريق مسدود لتشبث كل طرف برائيه وهنا من حقك ان تنهى حوارك معه لسببين
1-ان فكرتك وصلت 
2-نحن لسنا فى حاجة لاقناع اخرين الله اعلم بمدى صلابة عقولهم ورفضهم لكل شئ من اجل فقط الدفاع عن مسلمات  والهجوم  على الاخر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




يُطلق عليها لفظة ( الإغراق بالنصوص ) - حتى المسلم عندما يتحاور مع المسلم يغرقه بالنصوص
وهذا هو أعتماد الأسلام الأساسى على أرساء مفهوم وروح ( الجهالة ) عند الذى يحاوره سواء أكان مسلماً مثله أو غير مسلم 
فيشعر الطرف الآخر بأنه جاهل أو يضع هذا المفهوم لمتابعى الحوار بالأضافة الى خدعة المتابعين بأن وضاع النصوص علامة ...

وهو فى الحقيقة قد لا يفقه حرف واحد مما نقل
شكرا مولكا المقدمة رائعة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا استاذ عبود ، ربنا يباركك ..* *
صلي لأجلنا ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



انا مكنتش عارف ان المقاله نزلت الرجاء يكون في اعلان لكل الاعضاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...


صعب جدا ، الإفضل والأصح والأسهل أن يتابع كل الأعضاء الموضوع المحدد، بدلا من أن يقوم عضوين بتوزيع الرابط على 113 عضو ، في المنتدى ، ومنهم من أغلق الرسائل الشخصية والزوار،

لازم المشتركين يكونوا عندهم إهتمام بالعلم دا ..



من أولها ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



هو المكتوب مش نفسه إللي موجود في روابط التحميل ؟
طيب ليه الكل بيسأل عن التحميل .. 
أنا أحيانا النت ما بيساعدني أحمل أي شيء

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، هو نفسه ، المكتوب هنا للقراءة هنا ، والمكتوب في الوورد ، لسهولة القراءة والإقتباس المباشر من هناك مع الإحتفاظ بالنصوص، المكتوب في البي دي اف لبربما يكون أحد الاعضاء يظهر له الخطوط في ملف الوورد غير صحيحة نظرا لعدم وجود الخط المستخدم في الكتابة على الكمبيوتر الخاص به ، الملف المضغوط لأصحاب النت البطيء للتحميل ،،

إختصاراً : كل الطرق متاحة للإستفادة بالدورة...
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

طب هل من الممكن على الاقل وضع كل مقالة الجديدة هنا ليصل التنبيه فى لوحة التحكم !!
​


----------



## girgis2 (22 فبراير 2012)

*معلشي استحملوني

أن هبدأ أسأل عن المقدمة قبل قرائة المحاضرة** عشان الأسئلة متدخلشي في بعضها*



> ما  هى المهارات المطلوب تنميتها؟، أول مهارة هى مهارة النقد ، وهى عبارة عن * التفكير الإمتحاني*، فلكي تستطيع التفكير بذهن صافٍ فلابد من *الدراسة  النقدية*، المهارة الثانية هى مهارة اللغة، فبعض منا ( في المنتدى ) يتحدث  العربية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الإنجليزيية بطلاقة، وبعض منا يتحدث الألمانية،  بعض منا يتحدث الفرنسية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الآرامية والكلدانية، وبعض منا  يتحدث العبرية ...إلخ، اللغة الأم هى الإنجليزيية بطبيعة الحال، نظرا للكم  الضخم من الكتب والمراجع التي نمتلكها بهذه اللغة، في شتى المجالات  البحثية، بالفعل لن نستخدم كل المراجع والكتب، بل بعض منها وحسب الحاجة  وحسب البحث نفسه، لذا فالمهم تطوير النفس في اللغة الإنجليزيية أولا ، *ثم  التوجه للغات أخرى كتابية ، مثل العبرية واليونانية والآرامية*



*1- ما معنى التفكير الامتحاني **وما معنى الدراسة النقدية؟

2- كيف يكون التوجه للغات آخرى كالعبرية واليونانية وغيرها (هل مطلوب أن أأخذ كورسات فيها أم ماذا؟) فأنا بحكم دراستي أستطيع أن أقول انني جيد في اللغة الانجليزية وعندي معرفة ببعض من الفرنسية*

*3- بالنسبة لعدم تفضيل طائفة على أخرى (هل سيكون ذلك عن طريق اجاباتكم كمحاضرين على المتناقشين بردود أو اجابات تتفق فيها كل الطوائف وبذلك فمن المفروض مني أن لا أقرأ سوى اجابات حضراتكم وليس مناقشات الأعضاء لكي لايكون هناك اختلاف؟)


وليا عودة بعد تكملة قرائة المحاضرة الأولى لكي أسأل فيها

سلام المسيح لكم

*​


----------



## fouad78 (22 فبراير 2012)

> عندما  نتناقش مع أحد الإخوة المسلمين، إلى مَن يكون حق التفسير؟ بالطبع المسلم  خارج إطار النقاش أنه ليس له أي حق في التفسير المزاجي لكتابنا، وكلامه  يساوي عدمه



هاي أكبر مشكلة نواجهها
المسلم دائماً يحط تفسيرات مابعرف من أين يأتي بها
وعلى أساس هذه التفسيرات الخاطئة يطالبنا بالحل؟!

الرب يبارككم شغل رائع
أنا خلصته بس محتاج أقرأه مرة ثانية لأني الصراحة نعسان ^_^
​


----------



## Bassem Farag (22 فبراير 2012)

أنا ب استخدم انترنت اكسبلورر
ونزلت المقدمة والمحاضرة PDF
والاتنين شغالين ما فيش مشاكل

بالنسبة للمحاضرة .. أنا قريتها مرتين وحتى الآن ما فيش عندى أسئلة
بس فى نقطة بخصوص جزئية كلام المسيح وكلام بولس اللى حضرتك ذكرتها فى المقدمة والمحاضرة
المشكلة عند المسلم إنه بيعتبر المسيح نبى ، وبالتالى بيتعامل معاه كنبى 
وككل الأنبياء لابد (كما يتصور) أن يترك كتابات ، فموسى له كتبه (التوراة) و داود له مزاميره و قس على ذلك كل الأنبياء 
ولا يدرك أن المسيح هو صاحب السيرة ... يُكتب عنه من الجميع .. أما هو ، فلا يكتب بل يتصرف ويتكلم ويعلم ... والكل ينقل عنه ويوصف عمله ويصور أحوال من حوله


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



طب هل من الممكن على الاقل وضع كل مقالة الجديدة هنا ليصل التنبيه فى لوحة التحكم !!

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم سيتم وضع رابط المشاركة في الموضوع الآخر ، مثل هذه :
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3124652&postcount=3


**ويمكن لكل الأعضاء متابعة الجديد دائماً عن طريق الضغط على لوحة التحكم

الموجودة هنا :

**






**

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب، ربنا يباركك..
*​


----------



## مينا إيليا (22 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك يا ملوكا علي هذه المحاضرة الرائعة


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> المشكلة عند المسلم إنه بيعتبر المسيح نبى ، وبالتالى بيتعامل معاه كنبى
> وككل الأنبياء لابد (كما يتصور) أن يترك كتابات ، فموسى له كتبه (التوراة) و داود له مزاميره و قس على ذلك كل الأنبياء
> ولا يدرك أن المسيح هو صاحب السيرة ... يُكتب عنه من الجميع .. أما هو ،  فلا يكتب بل يتصرف ويتكلم ويعلم ... والكل ينقل عنه ويوصف عمله ويصور أحوال  من حوله


*مش مشكلتنا المسلم عايز ايه
المسلم يعوز بعيد عننا المهم ان الفكر الصح يوصل 
المسلمين نوعين
نوع فاهم وخايف يواجه نفسه
ونوع مصمم انه ميفهمش بدل ميفهم ويبدأ يفكر
وفى كلتا الحالتين سواء خايف او مش عايز يفهم ميخصناش
المهم ان الفكر الابائى اللى قامت عليه المسيحية يستعيد اامجاده تانى
الفكرة الاصلية اللى احنا عايزنها توصل لكل واحد فيكوا ان الكتاب ماهو الا اعلان من ضمن اعلانات كثيرة عن شخص المخلص 
حده يقف عند الاخبار عن المسيح وكيفية الخلاص وليس فى تقديس حروف وكلمات
وبالاساس ايمانا هو ايمان مسلم رسولى وليس ايمان مبنى على حروف وكلمات 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> هاي أكبر مشكلة نواجهها
> المسلم دائماً يحط تفسيرات مابعرف من أين يأتي بها
> وعلى أساس هذه التفسيرات الخاطئة يطالبنا بالحل؟!


*الكلام دا ينتهى تماما
زى موضحنا
الكتاب هو كتاب كنيسة الله ويفسر على ضوء ما تسملناه من رسل المسيح فقط ولا يحق لاى شخص ان يبدى رائيه فيه كمفسر او خلافه ان لم يرجع لما فهمته الكنيسة الجامعة
اى شخص بيمارس الفتونة وعايز يحرف المعانى الكتابية لما هو يريده لكى تتوافق مع فكره الشيطانى يقف عند حده
فلدينا تراث رسولى يمتد الى 2000 عام شرح كل كلمة ولم يترك كلمة الا وشرحها على ضوء فهم الكنيسة الجامعة  *


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

انا حملت متصفح فاير فوكس :
Version : 10.0.2.4428
و ايضا لا يظهر لى الا صور !!
لا تظهر لينكات التحميل !!
اذا امكن فيما بعد ان تكتبوا من البداية :
لتحميل البى دى اف  و تضعوا اللينك )
لتحميل الورد : ( و تضعوا اللينك )
لتحميل الوينرار : ( و تضعوا اللينك )
اذا كان دا هيسهل الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



1- ما معنى التفكير الامتحاني وما معنى الدراسة النقدية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


التفكير الإمتحاني أقصد به التفكير النقدي وهو ينتج الدراسات النقدية ، وهو بإختصار عبارة عن السؤال عن كل شيء في إطار المسيحيية والسؤال عن الأصل لكل شيء، والنظرة الشكية ( المفيدة ) في كل معلومة حتى يثبت صحتها ..



**بإختصار ، يقول بولس الرسول : 

1Th_5:21  امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن. 




 2- كيف يكون التوجه للغات آخرى كالعبرية واليونانية وغيرها (هل مطلوب أن  أأخذ كورسات فيها أم ماذا؟) فأنا بحكم دراستي أستطيع أن أقول انني جيد في  اللغة الانجليزية وعندي معرفة ببعض من الفرنسية

أنقر للتوسيع...


يوجد أكثر من طريقة 

1. الكورسات
2. التعلم من الكتب المنشورة على النت ( ومراجع أخرى سوف نعطيها لكم فيما بعد )
3. التعلم الذاتي عن طريق زيادة الخبرة





3- بالنسبة لعدم تفضيل طائفة على أخرى (هل سيكون ذلك عن طريق اجاباتكم كمحاضرين على المتناقشين بردود أو اجابات تتفق فيها كل الطوائف وبذلك فمن المفروض مني أن لا أقرأ سوى اجابات حضراتكم وليس مناقشات الأعضاء لكي لايكون هناك اختلاف؟)

أنقر للتوسيع...


1. لن يكون هناك أي إستخدام لأي عنصر طائفي مختلف عليه بغير النقاش فيه.
2. لو تطرقنا لأي شيء يوجد من يخلتف فيه ، سيكون دفاعيا، بمعنى بعض المسيحيين يستخدمون تعبير " طبيعة واحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد " وبعضهم ( ربما ) يستخدمون تعبير " طبيعتين متحدتين لله الكلمة المتجسد "، ما الذي سأفعله أنا ؟ لن أناقش اللفظين على الإطلاق وسأحاول الا اذكر أي منهما ( ولو ذكرت ، فقط راسلوني وصححوا لي لأني بشر ) فكلا الطائفتين تتفق في أن للمسيح طبيعتين متحدتين ، ولكن طائفة عبرت عنها بالعبارة الاولى والطائفة الأخرى عبرت عنها بالعبارة الثانية ، ولكن الفكرة واحدة تقريباً، فأنا سأركز على الفكرة من منطلق دفاعي، اي مثلا، من الذي مات على الصليب ؟؟ بدلا من أن اقول " الله الكلمة المتجسد بجسده "، سأقول " جسد الله الكلمة المتجسد المتحد بلاهوته ".. هذا مثال بسيط، اي اني سأستخدم الإتفقاقات في الدفاعيات ولن أتطرق لأي إختلاف لأنه من النادر أصلا الحديث فيهما مع المسلمين، فهم آخر ما توصلوا إليه " أين قال المسيح أنا الله فأعبدوني ؟  "

3. اما عن قراءتك ، من المطلوب من حضرتك قراءة كلا الموضوعين كاملا ، وكل حرف فيهما ، وانا عندما اجد أي تجاوز من أي عضو مهما كان التجاوز صغيرا او العضو كبيرا سأطلب تعديل الرد فورا، فلا داعي للردود على ردودكم ، فقط حاوروا المحاضرين ( الدكتور وانا ) ونحن سنحاوركم ، غير هذا غير مسموح بالحوار مع اي شخص لإختلاف الثقافات، إذا حدث أي تجاوز ، فقط أبلغوني بالرسائل الخاصة.




وليا عودة بعد تكملة قرائة المحاضرة الأولى لكي أسأل فيها

سلام المسيح لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


صلي لأجل الخدمة..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *، فهم آخر ما توصلوا إليه " أين قال المسيح أنا الله فأعبدوني ؟ *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتقلقوش الفرق بين النظرة الانطاكية والسكندرية لطبيعة الاتحاد هنتكلم عنها للتقريب وليس للمشاحنات *
*كلا النظرتين صح الاختلاف فقط فى ان كل نظرة استخدمت مصطلح الطبيعة نفسه بمنظور مختلف عن الاخر
فى انطاكية قالوا طبعتين متحدتين فى اقنوم واحد 
وفى اسكندية طبيعتين متحدين فى طبيعة واحدة *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد انه من المفروض اننا نقرا المحاضره مره و اتنين و تلاته علشان نستوعب اكتر​


----------



## ramy22 (22 فبراير 2012)

متابعــة رائعة اصدقائى 

دعونى احييكم :010104~171:

مقدمة ومحاضرة مفيدة جداا .. تقديــرى​


----------



## avamakary (22 فبراير 2012)

تم تحميل الملف PDF ونشر الموضوع  علي الصفحة الشخصية  ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*براحتك المهم الفكرة الاصلية توصل
*


----------



## avamakary (22 فبراير 2012)

عايز اسئل  هل تم الاتفاق علي ميعاد المناقشة القادمة  هتكون امتي والساعة كام  ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



هاي أكبر مشكلة نواجهها
المسلم دائماً يحط تفسيرات مابعرف من أين يأتي بها
وعلى أساس هذه التفسيرات الخاطئة يطالبنا بالحل؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

الحل ، في ارفض القاطع وعدم الحوار في إمكانية تفسيره لكتابنا ، وإلزامه بإحضار الدليل الآبائي على كلامه مباشرة لأنه مسلم وأما المسيحي فله حق الآباء وله حق العلماء ( المحافظين ) وله حق التفسير الشخصي بما لا يخالف ( مش شرع الله ) التقليد الآبائي 





 أنا خلصته بس محتاج أقرأه مرة ثانية لأني الصراحة نعسان ^_^

أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى لو مش نعسان، انا عايز المقالات دي تتحفر في الذهن ، لانه اساس بنثبته في فترة قليلة ، فلازم الواحد يقرأها كتير ويفهمها ويسأل فيها ...
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*هو انا ممكن اسال هنا عن النقاط اللي وقفت قدامي في المحاضره ؟

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*اة اكيد.......
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

طب انا قرأت المقالة و اكيد هقرأها تانى لكن مش دلوقتى فهل من الممكن وضع رابط التحميل للبى دى اف حتى احملها ؟ 
وراية مدرسة الصبح و عايز انام :new6:


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



أنا ب استخدم انترنت اكسبلورر
ونزلت المقدمة والمحاضرة PDF
والاتنين شغالين ما فيش مشاكل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> *


*
عن نفسي أكرهه ، حتى أني أقول هذا لقدس أبونا عبد المسيح بسيط كلما أذهب له ..




 المشكلة عند المسلم إنه بيعتبر المسيح نبى ، وبالتالى بيتعامل معاه كنبى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل، وهل احنا بنناقش المسلم في إيمان المسلم أم في ايمان المسيحي ؟

المسيح هو : الله ، ابن الله ، انسان ، إبن الإنسان ، إبن إنسانه ( بحسب الجسد ) ، نبي ، رسول ، أقنوم ،،، 
فدا معناه اننا مؤمنين لأنه بالفعل نبي ، لكن ليس فقط نبي، واضحة النقطة دي ؟

وصدقني سهل جدا إثبات ان المسيح هو الله من داخل القرآن ولكن لا مجال لمناقشة هذا الآن ، ربما نفتح دورة فيما بعد لهذا الامر ..

الفكرة كلها تتلخص في الثبات على الموقف، المسلم عايز يناقش بالأخطاء اللي في فكره ، مالناش دعوة بيه ( ليس لنا علاقة به ) ، لكن هايناقش مسيحييات ، فلها أصولها ، وإلا فلا حوار، فما بني على باطل فهو أبطل..




وككل الأنبياء لابد (كما يتصور) أن يترك كتابات ، فموسى له كتبه (التوراة) و داود له مزاميره و قس على ذلك كل الأنبياء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ، كل هذا في فكره ، ونحن لان نناقش فكره..




 ولا يدرك أن المسيح هو صاحب السيرة ... يُكتب عنه من الجميع .. أما هو ،  فلا يكتب بل يتصرف ويتكلم ويعلم ... والكل ينقل عنه ويوصف عمله ويصور أحوال  من حوله

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه وظيفتنا نحن ان نعلمه ما لا يعلم..


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اة اكيد.......
> *



* اوك 
ما هي اللغه التانيه التي تجاهلناها  ؟

ما معني " الليتورجيه " و " الركيكه " ؟

اقنوم تعني هبيوشاس " حسب ما فهمت "
دا في اي لغه ؟

من هو القديس إيريناوؤس ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك يا ملوكا علي هذه المحاضرة الرائعة *


*

ربنا يباركك حبيبي ، الفضل كله للأخ الحبيب الدكتور يوحنا ، هو صاحب الفكرة كلها وهو صاحب المجهود الاكبر دائماً ..

بالمناسبة ، اسمي : مولكا وليس ملوكا 


اريد نقاشاً قوياً ،فكر وإسأل كل ما تريده في إطار المحاضرة ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> انا حملت متصفح فاير فوكس :
> Version : 10.0.2.4428
> و ايضا لا يظهر لى الا صور !!
> لا تظهر لينكات التحميل !!
> ...



حاضر ..

هل حملت المحاضرة الأولى أم لا؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

الاولى حملتها و قرأتها


----------



## هناء2012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*HANAANABIL.W@GMAIL.COM*

سلام ونعمه  على كل اخواتى ياريت حد يقولى اشترك ازاى فى الدوره
شكرا دى


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *ما معني " الليتورجيه "*


*القداس اللى انت بتصلى بيه وممارسات الكنيسة الطقسية اسمها ليتورجية*


> * " الركيكه " *


*يعنى ضعيفة هزيلة*


> *اقنوم تعني هبيوشاس " حسب ما فهمت "
> دا في اي لغه ؟
> *


*اسمها هيبوستاسيس ودى لغتها يونانى *


> *من هو القديس إيريناوؤس ؟*


*هو تلميذ القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



اعتقد انه من المفروض اننا نقرا المحاضره مره و اتنين و تلاته علشان نستوعب اكتر

أنقر للتوسيع...

سامحني ، هذا لابد منه ، لازم ، ومن يخالف ذلك سيوقع عليه عقوبات عسكرية دفاعية 

*


> متابعــة رائعة اصدقائى
> 
> دعونى احييكم
> 
> ...



صلواتكم ، 

لا نريد أي شيء إلا مناقشات قوية ...



> تم تحميل الملف PDF ونشر الموضوع  علي الصفحة الشخصية  ربنا يبارك الخدمة




ربنا يباركك ، وهذا ما نتمناه من كل الأعضاء ، فلن يضيع اي وقت او اي مجهود في هذا ، ياريت الكل يعمل كدا ..

صلواتكم...


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> عايز اسئل  هل تم الاتفاق علي ميعاد المناقشة القادمة  هتكون امتي والساعة كام  ؟؟؟



الفارق بين المقالات 72 ساعة ( إذا لم يحضر لي ضيوفا  )


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *هو انا ممكن اسال هنا عن النقاط اللي وقفت قدامي في المحاضره ؟*​


ايوة يا زلمة ، دا الموضوع دا عشان كدا اصلا :gun:


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



طب انا قرأت المقالة و اكيد هقرأها تانى لكن مش دلوقتى فهل من الممكن وضع رابط التحميل للبى دى اف حتى احملها ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**rar : http://www.mediafire.com/?5o97646ldw7152x
pdf: http://www.mediafire.com/?9jjkgf757x1534r
docx: http://www.mediafire.com/?kasxjkv7dc5e3k2

*

> وراية مدرسة الصبح و عايز انام :new6:



*يلا خش نام ، لسة قدامك عدد ساعات كبير .....*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *rar : http://www.mediafire.com/?5o97646ldw7152x
> pdf: http://www.mediafire.com/?9jjkgf757x1534r
> docx: http://www.mediafire.com/?kasxjkv7dc5e3k2
> 
> ...



شكرا مولكا تاعبكوا معايا معلش 
سلام المسيح للكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

*أسئلة حول ( المحاضرة الأولى: **أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي** 01)*

*النقطة الأولى : ( أعتراض ) *

*



ومع مرور الوقت إستعمل المسيحيون اللغة العربية بدلا من لغاتهم التي كانت قبل " الفتوحات " الإسلامية،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مجرد أعترافى بأن الأسلام قد (( فتح )) - فأنا أعترف بأحقيته فى هذه الفتوحات فتح ماذا ؟*

*فلو أعترفت انه فتح سأعترف (ضمنياً) أن الفتح جاء لصالحى أنا الضال (!!) - وقد جاء (الفتح) الأسلامى لينتشل الأولين من ضلالاتهم (!!)*
*هل ترى معى ان نستخدم لفظة  ( الغزو الأسلامى ) ؟! *

*النقطة الثانية ( تعليق ) :*

*



وهذه الفترة تتقارب لثلاثين عاماً ،إلى أن بدأ الرسل يكتبون الرسائل والبشائر، فكيف كانت الكنيسة في هذه الفترة؟ في الحقيقة كانت الكنيسة تعيش في هذه الفترة على التعليم المباشر بالكرازة من فم الرسل أنفسهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*،

*هذه تشبه - كتابة القرآن على عهد عثمان بن عفان الخليفة الثالث - ونعلم ان القرآن بصيغته الحالية هو نسخة عثمان وحُرقت باقى النسخ وبقى بالكتابة العثمانية فقط - 30 -35 هجرية - وكان من ضمن اسباب قتل ( الخليفة الثالث عثمان بن عفان ) هو حرقه لباقى المصاحف - *

*النقطة الثالثة ( **سؤال أسلامى ) :*

*



ومن هنا يأتي ما نعرفه اليوم بإسم " التقليد "، فما هو التقليد؟ التقليد هو كل ما وصلنا من الرسل عن طريق كتاباتهم أو تعليمهم، أي أنه ينقسم إلى قِسم منقول شفاهةً وقِسم منقول كتابةً،

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ما الذى يضمن أن التقليد الذى جاء من فم الرسل ( شفاهة ) هو نفسه الذى تم نقله كتابة ؟ - أو لم يُنقل كتابة و (ضاع)*
*هل هذه تؤكد مقولة ( ضياع أنجيل عيسى ) ؟ (!!)*


*النقطة الرابعة ( **سؤال أسلامى ) :*

*



" وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هل هذا يعنى أن كلامه ( عيسى بن مريم ) فى المهد والثابت فى القرآن ولم يُذكر فى الأناجيل *
*وهذا سيقودنا حتماً الى أن القرآن صحح لنا أو ذكر لنا الآيات الأخرى التى صنعها يسوع ولم تُكتب ؟! *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> ما هي اللغه التانيه التي تجاهلناها  ؟


ياريت تقتبس جزء من المقالة وتسأل فيه عشان اعرف تحديدا بتتكلم عن أية ،،

اللغات التانية كلها قبل القرن السادس 



> ما معني " الليتورجيه " و " الركيكه " ؟


الليتورجيا  اللي هى صلوات الكنيسة كلها ( وقديمة وأصل الكلمة كانت تعني القداس ) ، يعني مثلا زي صلوات البصخة وزي باكر وعشية والآحاد والأعياد ووووو

ركيكة : ضعيفة وهزيلة




> اقنوم تعني هبيوشاس " حسب ما فهمت "


اصلها هيبوستاسيس .

*معنى كلمة "أقنوم"*
*هيبوستاسيس*






> * دا في اي لغه ؟*



أقنوم : سريانية وتنطق " قنوما "
هيبوستاسيس ، يونانية

راجع هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778




> * من هو القديس إيريناوؤس ؟*



*القديس  إيرينيؤس أسقف ليون 
(أبو التقليد الكنسي | إيريناؤس الليوني) *

​


----------



## حسين دوكي (22 فبراير 2012)

*قرأت المقدمة ولم تكن عندي اسئلة بل بالعكس انا كنت سعيد لكن في المحاضرة الاولي عندي سؤالين او تلاتة يعني الي يجي ههههه:*

*الاول: كيف وصل الينا التقليد يعني ما هي وثائق التقليد هل علي حسب علمي في كتابات الاباء التي معني مخطوطات لها فقط ام توجد اشياء اخري ؟*
*الثاني: هل معناه ان مثلا الاية التي ذكرت في الكتاب كمثال كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله هل هذا يعني ان التقليد موحي يعني قدسية التقليد هي نفس قدسية الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*الثالث: هل الكتاب المقدس وجد فيه التقليد ايضا يعني التسليم الرسولي لان انا لاحظت في المحاضرة التقليل من شان الكتاب في الاهمية ام هما الاثنان في نفس المرتبة الكتاب المقدس و التقليد ؟*

*انتهت اسئلتي و اشكركم و الرب يبارككم.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



			سلام ونعمه  على كل اخواتى ياريت حد يقولى اشترك ازاى فى الدوره
شكرا دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحقيقة أستاذة هناء إن باب التقديم إتقفل من 12 ساعة تقريبا، ولكن لا مانع من إضافة حضرتك بسبب أننا مازلنا في أول يوم إن وافق أخي الدكتور يوحنا ، 


فهل توافق؟ 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *مجرد أعترافى بأن الأسلام قد (( فتح )) - فأنا أعترف بأحقيته فى هذه الفتوحات فتح ماذا ؟*
> 
> *فلو أعترفت انه فتح سأعترف (ضمنياً) أن الفتح جاء لصالحى أنا الضال (!!) - وقد جاء (الفتح) الأسلامى لينتشل الأولين من ضلالاتهم (!!)*
> *هل ترى معى ان نستخدم لفظة  ( الغزو الأسلامى ) ؟! *


*ولا كمان زيك معترض على كلمة الفتوحات الاسلامية
*


> *هذه  تشبه - كتابة القرآن على عهد عثمان بن عفان الخليفة الثالث - ونعلم ان  القرآن بصيغته الحالية هو نسخة عثمان وحُرقت باقى النسخ وبقى بالكتابة  العثمانية فقط - 30 -35 هجرية - وكان من ضمن اسباب قتل ( الخليفة الثالث  عثمان بن عفان ) هو حرقه لباقى المصاحف -*


*عثمان مكنش عارف يجمع قران محمد وتايه وشايف الناس بتقتل فى بعض
لكن تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع دا كان توثيق لما تم فعلا الكرازة بيه " رسالة يسوع " فلم يعانى اى مصارعات حوله وتأخر كتابة اول الاسفار لعشر سنين تقريبا (اول الاسفار رسالة غلاطية) كان نتيجة ان الرسل مهتمين اولا بالكرازة وتاسيس الكنيسة قبل الكتابة
*


> *ما الذى يضمن أن التقليد الذى جاء من فم الرسل ( شفاهة ) هو نفسه الذى تم نقله كتابة ؟ - أو لم يُنقل كتابة و (ضاع)*
> *هل هذه تؤكد مقولة ( ضياع أنجيل عيسى ) ؟ (!!)*


*دا سؤال حلو واجابته فى نقطتين
اولا اللى سجلوا تقاليدهم هم الرسل انفسهم وليس اخرين فالكنيسة تسلمت الاثنين سواء التقليد الشفوى او المكتوب من الرسل انفسهم
ثانيا ضياع تقاليد الرسل مستحيل والسبب هو ان هذة التقاليد قد سلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم فى اسكندرية وروما وشمال افريقيا وافسس وانطاكية 
فالتقاليد الرسولية ليس قاصرة على فئة معينة او كنيسة محددة الكل تسلم التعليم الرسولى والكل سجل ما تعلمه من الرسل والكل متفق على كل الحقائق 
ثالثا عن ضياع الوثائق نفسها فنسبتها صفر المية ودا هناقشه فى مناقشة نص العهد الجديد من منظور النقد النصى 
رابعا هنا نحن نتحاور على شئ فعلى وواقعى وليس خيالات مريضة " انجيل عيسى " هذا لم يعرفه الكنيسة اطلاقا بل انها لم تعرف اصلا ما هذا " العيسى " فكيف سنفتش فى التاريخ عن ضياع وثيقة لم يثبت اصلا وجودها 
انجيل المسيح هو المسيح نفسه كما تسملنا وتعلمنا من الاباء ان وثائقنا التى لا تدحر هو صليب المسيح وقيامته وخلاصه
*


> *هل هذا يعنى أن كلامه ( عيسى بن مريم ) فى المهد والثابت فى القرآن ولم يُذكر فى الأناجيل *
> *وهذا سيقودنا حتماً الى أن القرآن صحح لنا أو ذكر لنا الآيات الأخرى التى صنعها يسوع ولم تُكتب ؟! *


*تكلم يسوع فى المهد قصة ابوكريفية وردت فى اناجيل الطفولة ومعروفة من القرن الثالث الميلادى
ثانيا حياة يسوع قبل بدء كرازته لم تكن حياة معجزات ولم يدعو احدا ان يروا معجزات له لان كرازته لم تبدء بعد 
ما قاله يوحنا على انه لم يسجل كلشئ قاله ولعمه وفعله يسوع يقصد بيه فى فترة كرازته الفترة التى عاينها الرسل المسيح وعاشوا معه وكتبوا ما عاشوه 
فترة طفوليته وصباه لم تكن فترة كرازية 
فكان بالاولى يذكر لنا القران كيف ان يسوع لم يكن له اب فى ظل التعداد الرومانى الذى سيقودنا حتما لاتهام مريم بالزنا بدل من سرقة نصوص ابوركيفية عرفت فى التراث المسيحى الابوركيفى لعشه للاساطير النصرانية وفشله فى تقديم قصة تاريخية 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



مجرد أعترافى بأن الأسلام قد (( فتح )) - فأنا أعترف بأحقيته فى هذه الفتوحات فتح ماذا ؟

فلو أعترفت انه فتح سأعترف (ضمنياً) أن الفتح جاء لصالحى أنا الضال (!!) - وقد جاء (الفتح) الأسلامى لينتشل الأولين من ضلالاتهم (!!)
هل ترى معى ان نستخدم لفظة  ( الغزو الأسلامى ) ؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...



حبيبي ، انا واضعها ضمن علامتي تنصيص يعني اقصد ان هذا كلامهم وإلا لككنت كتبتها في داخل الكلام ، انا كنت سأكتب هذه اللفظة فعلا ولكن لم أرد أن استخدمها لأسباب كثيرة ، تجاوز عنها ..




 هذه  تشبه - كتابة القرآن على عهد عثمان بن عفان الخليفة الثالث - ونعلم ان  القرآن بصيغته الحالية هو نسخة عثمان وحُرقت باقى النسخ وبقى بالكتابة  العثمانية فقط - 30 -35 هجرية - وكان من ضمن اسباب قتل ( الخليفة الثالث  عثمان بن عفان ) هو حرقه لباقى المصاحف - 

أنقر للتوسيع...


1. الكلام الذي أقتبسته وخصوصا ما لونته تم تعديله فقد كان سهوا مني  ، اعتذر عنه..
2. الكلام خاطيء أخي الحبيب ، لماذا ؟ مصدر الوحي في الإسلام بشريا هو رسول الإسلام ، وطالما ان عمر او ابا بكر ليسا رسول الإسلام، فلا يحق لهم هذا، لكن عندنا الوحي كما قلنااااااا " هو المسيح نفسه " والذين لهم حق الكتابة والتبشير به هم الرسل والتلاميذ ، اي انهم لديهم رسول واحد ولم يكتب شيء كامل ونحن لدينا قرابة الـ 82 رسول كتب بعضهم وبشروا جميعا ... فالأمر مختلف ، هل وضحت هذه النقطة ؟




ما الذى يضمن أن التقليد الذى جاء من فم الرسل ( شفاهة ) هو نفسه الذى تم نقله كتابة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يقل احد هذا الكلام ولم اقله انا!!!
الذي نقل كتابة ليس هو ما نقل شفاهةً ، لكن هذا يفسر ذاك ...


ارجو ايضاح السؤال بعد توضيحي ..




أو لم يُنقل كتابة و (ضاع)

أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد ماذا ؟ التقليد الشفهي ام التقليد الكتابي ؟




 هل هذه تؤكد مقولة ( ضياع أنجيل عيسى ) ؟ (!!)

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ، لا يوجد شيء اسمه انجيل عيسي ، انت اختلط عليك الأمر بين التقليدين 

التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) لم يضع منه شيء ولدينا منه الاف المخطوطات والترجمات والإقتباسات..
التقليد المنقول شفهاة لا يمكن ان يضيع أصلا لانه في كل مسيحي ثابت العقيدة ومستقيم ، ولأنه في كل الكنائس الرسولية في العالم ..





هل هذا يعنى أن كلامه ( عيسى بن مريم ) فى المهد والثابت فى القرآن ولم يُذكر فى الأناجيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام القرآن ثابت فعلا ، ولكن في الكتب الغنوصية والمسماه هنا كتب الطفولة ، فهى كتب منحولة كانت متداولة وثقافتها متداولة أكثرم نها وفي جزيرة العرب تعرف انها منبع الأساطير قديما وكان فيها كمية كبيرة جدا من العبادات والأساليب المختلفة والخاطئة والثنية والنصرانية واليهودية وووو..

فنحن نتكلم عن مصدرين رسوليين يحكمان في الكنيسة ( العهد الجديد ) و ( التقليد ) ...




 وهذا سيقودنا حتماً الى أن القرآن صحح لنا أو ذكر لنا الآيات الأخرى التى صنعها يسوع ولم تُكتب ؟! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، لاننا بالفعل نمتلك تلك الروايات التي في القرآن ونعرف مصدرها فعلا الى اليوم حتى لو كان لا يوجد قرآن فالروايات هذه ، كرواية الشبية ورواية الكلام في المهد وبعض الروايات الأخرى موجودة في كتب ابوكريفية ، فالتصحيح لا يكون إلا لخطأ ، وطالما لا يوجد خطأ فلا تصحيح ..



*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *الاول: كيف وصل الينا  التقليد يعني ما هي وثائق التقليد هل علي حسب علمي في كتابات الاباء التي  معني مخطوطات لها فقط ام توجد اشياء اخري ؟*


*التقليد هو فكر الكنيسة الجامعة وليس اب او اتنين
هو فكر كنيسة اسكندرية وروما وانطاكية وقرطاجنة وافسس عن كل الحقائق الالهية
كل هذة الكنائس تحوى تقاليد الرسل
وعلى رأس تقاليد الرسل الليتورجية التى تعتبر اكثر شئ حافظت عليه الكنيسة فى صلوتها الطقسية والتى كثيرا ما استشهد الاباء باللتيورجية للرد على افكار اريوس فى نظرته الدونية للابن عن الاب
وكان التقليد هو المعيار اللى عليه بيتم القياس 
هل هذا الفكر هو رسولى ام لا
وهعطيك مثال عملى
اريوس لما ظهر فى اسكندرية وادعى دونية الابن فى جوهره عن جوهر الابن
قام كل الاباء ولم يقعدوا لان هذا الكلام غريب عن اذهانهم وعن ما تعلموه قبلا ان الكلمة من جنس الاب ورفضوا كل افكار اريوس
ولما انتقلت افكار اريوس الى خارج اسكندرية الى باقى مراكز الكنيسة الكل اجمع ان هذا الكلام لم يتسلمه من الرسل اطلاقا وان كلامه تحدى سافر للعقيدة الارثوكسية المستقيمة 
اجماع الكنائس كلها على رفض فكر هو تاكيد صريح وقوى على ان التقليد الرسولى حفظ فى الكنائس كلها وبيؤدى لنفس النتيجة حينما يقاس عليه اى فكر
*


> *الثاني: هل معناه ان مثلا  الاية التي ذكرت في الكتاب كمثال كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله هل هذا يعني  ان التقليد موحي يعني قدسية التقليد هي نفس قدسية الكتاب المقدس ؟*


* 
كل الكتاب موحى بيه يعنى كل ما يحويه الكتاب يتفق مع فكر الله 
والمرة الجاية هنتكلم عن مفهوم الوحى
*


> *الثالث: هل الكتاب المقدس  وجد فيه التقليد ايضا يعني التسليم الرسولي لان انا لاحظت في المحاضرة  التقليل من شان الكتاب في الاهمية ام هما الاثنان في نفس المرتبة الكتاب  المقدس و التقليد ؟*


*وضع الاباء الكتاب والتقليد الرسولى فى مرتبة واحدة من حيث التعليم
التقليد الصحيح فقط وليس اى تقليد اخر ظهر فيما بعد واقرته كنيسة معينة*
*والكتاب والتقليد وجهان لعملة واحدة احدهما سجل فى شكل وثائق مكتوبة والاخر حفظ فى الكنيسة بالتسليم وكلاهما بيؤدوا لطريق واحد هو معرفة المسيح وخلاصه
انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *الاول: كيف وصل الينا  التقليد يعني ما هي وثائق التقليد هل علي حسب علمي في كتابات الاباء التي  معني مخطوطات لها فقط ام توجد اشياء اخري ؟*


*
التقليد وصل إلينا عن طريق طرق عدة ، منها التعليم الكنيسي في كل الكنائس الرسولية في كل العالم منذ القرن الأول وحتى الآن..
ومنها ما وصل لنا في كتب مثل كتب الآباء واقوالهم وسيرة حياتهم والليتورجيات ( ترتيب الصلوات ) ومنها ما هو في المجامع الثابتة ..


للإستزادة والتفصيل غير الممل الدقيق جدا ، أرجو قراءة هذا البحث :

التقليد الآبائي : دراسة للتعليم الآبائي عن التقليد بقلم / ﭼـون إدوارد

*


> *الثاني: هل معناه ان مثلا  الاية التي ذكرت في الكتاب كمثال كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله هل هذا يعني  ان التقليد موحي يعني قدسية التقليد هي نفس قدسية الكتاب المقدس ؟*


*
الفكرة غير متضحة لديك


التقليد ، نوعان :

1. تقليد منقول كتابة
2. تقليد منقول شفاهة

فالقداسة للتقليد بلا تفريق بين القسمين لأنهما من مصدر واحد رسولي آبائي ..

*


> *الثالث: هل الكتاب المقدس  وجد فيه التقليد ايضا يعني التسليم الرسولي لان انا لاحظت في المحاضرة  التقليل من شان الكتاب في الاهمية ام هما الاثنان في نفس المرتبة الكتاب  المقدس و التقليد ؟*


*

يا عزيزي حاشا ان اقلل من الكتاب المقدس ، انا أكثرت من الإيضاح للتقليد المنقول شفاهة لانه الأقل شهرة الأن ( وهذا قلته في البداية ) ولأن اغلبية الأعضاء لا يعرفوه ولا يعرفوا اهميته البالغة ، ولأن الكتاب المقدس لا خلاف على قدسيته أصلا ، ولأن الموضوع اليوم كان إحدى نقاطه هو التلقيد ، فيما بعد سترى أننا سنتكلم عن الكتاب دون التقليد لفترة ، فنحن نشرح الكل هذا وذاك ولكن هذا له وقت وهذا له وقت فـــــي ( الـــــشرح ) ، نعم التقليد الرسولي المنقول شفاهة له نفس مرتبة التقليد الرسولي المنقول كتابة ...


أرجو قراءة المقالات أكثر وأكثر ..

*


> *انتهت اسئلتي و اشكركم و الرب يبارككم. *


*

صلواتكم



الأخوة : عبود وحسين ، لاحظوا ان هناك معلومات لن يسأل فيها المسيحي منذ الولادة بسبب أن هذه الأمور يعرفها من الكنيسة وغيرها ، فلاحظوا أني اشرح لهذه العقلية ولهذا انا اشكركم لتنبيهي لهذه النقطة فسأشرح فيما بعد بكلا العقليتيين ،، صلوا لأجلنا ..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *ولا كمان زيك معترض على كلمة الفتوحات الاسلامية*



وانا كمان معترض ، احنا نروح القسم بقى وكلنا هانتضرب لما يبان لنا صاحب


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> * انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا*


*عبارة ذهبية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*أرجو من الأعضاء مراجعة جزئية أن المسيحيية = المسيح في المحاضرة وفي المقدمة..


*


----------



## حسين دوكي (22 فبراير 2012)

*تمام كده انا فهمت كل شئ و الدكتور عبارته هذه عجبتني:*
*انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا *

*انا كده الموضوع عندي تمام اصل يا استاذ مولكا انا من خلفية اسلامية بحت فبرضو لسا يعني المفهوم الاسلامي عندي اكيد فاهم قصدي زائد النقص العلمي .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *انا كده الموضوع عندي تمام  اصل يا استاذ مولكا انا من خلفية اسلامية بحت فبرضو لسا يعني المفهوم  الاسلامي عندي اكيد فاهم قصدي زائد النقص العلمي . *


*

ربنا يباركك ، بس عايز اقول لكم على حاجة ، الدكتور يوحنا برضو من خلفية إسلامية 
فإجتهدوا أن تصلوا لما وصل إليه ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا :  			  			#86*


----------



## مينا إيليا (22 فبراير 2012)

ولكنني لا اجيد المناقشات ولكني استفيد منها وسامحوني اذا كنت لا ادخل في اي نقاش طبعا بعد إذن مولكا  أنا ضعيف جدا جدا في المناقشات وإذا كان يوجد احد ليساعدني


----------



## remo2010 (22 فبراير 2012)

*مشكورين على المجهود الاكثر من الرائع و انا تابعت كل المناقشة من اول صفحه عشان مسألش اسئلة متكررة تكون تمت الاجابه عنها من قبل 
سؤالى :- اعتقد ان التفكير النقدى مبنى على قواعد المنطق فهل سيتم فيما بعد فى المحاضرات القادمه التعريف بكيفيه الاستفاده من علم المنطق و ذلك لاهميته الكبيرة و خاصة فى هذا المجال ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عثمان .............**لكن تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع دا كان توثيق .....*


 *وصلت .....*
*ليست أسئلة ( عبود ) الشخصية ...*

*



			دا  سؤال حلو واجابته فى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *نقطتين
> 
> 
> اولا اللى سجلوا تقاليدهم هم الرسل انفسهم وليس اخرين فالكنيسة تسلمت الاثنين سواء التقليد الشفوى او المكتوب من الرسل انفسهم*


*


*


> *ثانيا ضياع تقاليد الرسل مستحيل والسبب هو ان هذة التقاليد قد سلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم فى اسكندرية وروما وشمال افريقيا وافسس وانطاكية*


* وصلت ...*





*



لم تعرف اصلا ما هذا " العيسى " فكيف سنفتش فى التاريخ عن ضياع وثيقة لم يثبت اصلا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وجودها
> *


* انا اتحدث عن (عيسى ) القرآنى بمفهوم محاور مسلم يسأل ...ليس بمفهومى الشخصى ...
**



تكلم يسوع فى 
المهد قصة ابوكريفية وردت فى اناجيل الطفولة ومعروفة من القرن الثالث 
الميلادى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وصل الرد ولا تعليق ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> ولكنني لا اجيد المناقشات ولكني استفيد منها وسامحوني  اذا كنت لا ادخل في اي نقاش طبعا بعد إذن مولكا  أنا ضعيف جدا جدا في  المناقشات وإذا كان يوجد احد ليساعدني



عزيزي، إن كنت لا تستطيع النقاش او لا تجيده فتستطيع ان تجيده بأن تطرح ما يدور في ذهنك من اسئلة ونجيبك عليها وتعلق على إجاباتنا وهكذا

النقاش يأتي من السؤال والجواب ..



> * سؤالى :- اعتقد ان التفكير النقدى مبنى على قواعد المنطق فهل سيتم فيما بعد  فى المحاضرات القادمه التعريف بكيفيه الاستفاده من علم المنطق و ذلك  لاهميته الكبيرة و خاصة فى هذا المجال ؟*


علم المنطق التجريدي لن يم شرحه بالطبع لكن الأسلوب نفسه سيكون متبع فستتعلمون بالخبرة عن طريق المحاورة بهذه الطريقة مع الوقت ..


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> *الحقيقة  أستاذة هناء إن باب التقديم إتقفل من 12 ساعة تقريبا، ولكن لا مانع من  إضافة حضرتك بسبب أننا مازلنا في أول يوم إن وافق أخي الدكتور يوحنا ، *


*اة عادى مفيش مشكلة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

*حبيب قلبى ...عنوان الدرس للدفاع اللاهوتى ومقدمتك كلها تشرح كيفية التصدى للمناقشات او الشبهات وتدريب علمى وعملى ...*
*كل أسئلتى السابقة لم تكن أسئلة ( عبود ) ...بل هى أسئلة محارو مسلم ( تقدر تعتبره عفريت لبس عبود ) ...*


Molka Molkan قال:


> *2. الكلام خاطيء أخي الحبيب ، لماذا ؟ مصدر الوحي في الإسلام بشريا هو رسول الإسلام ، *
> *انت بتشرح لى أنا ؟؟؟*
> *ما أنا  عارف ...ومؤمن بكدة كمان بعد قراءات سنين فيه ...*
> 
> ...


*أشكرك جدا ...*
*هل يمكن أن أستمر فى طرح الأسئلة بعقلية المحاور الأسلامى هنا ؟*
*أم تريد أسئلة عن فهمنا نحن وما أستوعبناه ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *كل أسئلتى السابقة لم تكن أسئلة ( عبود ) ...بل هى أسئلة محارو مسلم ( تقدر تعتبره عفريت لبس عبود ) ...*



اسف حبيبي لفهمي الخاطيء ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *انت بتشرح لى أنا ؟؟؟*
> *ما أنا  عارف ...ومؤمن بكدة كمان بعد قراءات سنين فيه ...*



لا حبيبي ، انا بشرح للي بيسأل السؤال ..



> *( كنت ) أقصد هل هناك ما يؤكد لنا ان التقليد الشفهى لم يُسجل ؟*


التقليد الشفهي من ميزته أنه يوجد دائما في كل الأوقات والعصور والاماكن في الكنيسة .. فلا يمكن ان يفقد .



> *لم يختلط عليا الأمر ...*
> *انا تحدثت بلسان محاور أسلامى ....ممكن أن يطرح سؤاله هذا*



اسف حبيبي ..



> *هل يمكن أن أستمر فى طرح الأسئلة بعقلية المحاور الأسلامى هنا ؟*
> *أم تريد أسئلة عن فهمنا نحن وما أستوعبناه ؟؟*



كل طلباتك اوامر ، ولكن وضح لي من السائل حتى اجيبه بدقة ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

*آسف على اية ؟؟؟؟ ده كلام برضه ؟؟ ..انا اللى كان لازم أوضح*
*فيه قهوة او شاى أى **منظر مع السهراية دى بقى ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



 فيه قهوة او شاى أى منظر مع السهراية دى بقى ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقني انا بقالي اكتر من 50 ساعة متواصل صاحي!!
مخي هايتفرتك من الصداع والتركيز دا..

صلواتك..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *صدقني انا بقالي اكتر من 50 ساعة متواصل صاحي!!*
> *مخي هايتفرتك من الصداع والتركيز دا..*
> 
> *صلواتك..*


*ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك ومجهودك ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*


هناء2012 قال:



			سلام ونعمه  على كل اخواتى ياريت حد يقولى اشترك ازاى فى الدوره
شكرا دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تم إضافتك أستاذة هناك ، بإمكانك المتابعة بقراءة المواضيع هنا :* *

محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية

وتناقشي فيها هنا :
مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع الرب يباركك
تم التحميل بصيغه pbf​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 فبراير 2012)

*



قالوا بأن الآباء قد إقتبسوا تقريبا كل 
العهد الجديد ( إلا آيات قليلة جداً ، تقريباً 8 )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المحاضرة برمتها مع مقدمتها رائعة لاخر درجة ...وحقيقة الكثير من المفاهيم المطروحة تحتاج لوقفة منا ليس فقط كدارسين وعارفين بأيماننا القويم ..لكن أيضاً تجديداً لمعلوماتنا التي تفتقر في الكثير من الاحيان للتصحيح...والاهم من هذا ...نتعلم كيف نضع أراءنا وافكارنا برغم اختلافاتنا على جنب ...ونركز في مفاهيم واسس لا يختلف عليها اثنان منا ..وهو الاساس ..

مجرد فضول - سمعت المعلومة المقتبسة منذ فترة كبيرة ...لكن هل هناك من داع لذكر هذه الايات الثمانية في محور حديثنا وأهميتها؟ ام هذا يعتبر ثانوياً ...

والسؤال الثاني - هل اكتفى التقليد بذكر ما حصل في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح حصراً ام عن شخصيات اخرى عاصرت المسيح؟ فمثلاً ..أنتقال سيدتنا والدة الله مريم تم بالجسد ايضاً ...وهذا الرأي يأتينا من التقليد...فهل جائز ان نحصر التقليد في شخص المسيح ام شخصيات اخرى؟

وللمحاضرين أجمل وارق تحية...والف شكر

تحياتي*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2012)

ياريت ملف الوورد يكون 2003 

أنا حملت ملف ال pdf النهار دا 23/2/2012

و ح أذاكره النهار دا 

و إذا كان فيه إستفسار ح أسالك فيه

الملف 6 صفحات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> *مجرد فضول  - سمعت المعلومة المقتبسة منذ فترة كبيرة ...لكن هل هناك من داع لذكر هذه  الايات الثمانية في محور حديثنا وأهميتها؟ ام هذا يعتبر ثانوياً ...*


*هما 11 مش 8*
*ويقصد بيهم فى الثلاث قرون الاولى للمسيحية ان العهد الجديد كله مقتبس فى اقوال الاباء الا 11 عدد*


> *هل اكتفى  التقليد بذكر ما حصل في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح حصراً ام عن شخصيات اخرى  عاصرت المسيح؟ فمثلاً ..أنتقال سيدتنا والدة الله مريم تم بالجسد ايضاً  ...وهذا الرأي يأتينا من التقليد...فهل جائز ان نحصر التقليد في شخص المسيح  ام شخصيات اخرى؟*


*ما يهمنا يا استاذ فادى هو ما وصل لنا عن شخص المسيح المخلص وهو محور ايمانا
اما عن التقاليد الاخرى بخصوص القديسين والرسل والاباء فكل كنيسة ليها تقليدها وهنا سندخل فى صراعات
فمثلا بابياس بيقول ن مرقس لم يرى الرب وان ما كتبه هو ما علم بيه بطرس
والكنيسة المصرية لا تقبل رائ بابياس لان لها تقليد سكندرى بان مرقس" يوحنا " عاين الرب وهو كان صاحب العلية الىل تم فيها الفصح الاخير 

فالتقاليد عن القديسين كل كنيسة بنحترم تقاليدها 
ما يهمنا هو اجماع الكل على ما تسملناه كتعليم رسولى عن شخص المسيح الكلمة الازلى الذى صار جسدا  *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 فبراير 2012)

*



ما يهمنا هو اجماع الكل على ما تسملناه 
كتعليم رسولى عن شخص المسيح الكلمة الازلى الذى صار جسدا  

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بالضبط دكتورنا العزيز ...وهذا ما نصبو اليه...شكرا *


----------



## benyamin55 (23 فبراير 2012)

الأخ الحبيب/ مولكا
أشكرك على المقالين الرائعين: المقدمة والمحاضرة الأولى
إسمحلي بالأسئلة التالية
1. قلت أنه برأيك أن علم اللاهوت الدفاعي هو أهم العلوم المسيحية، وأنا كان رأيي طوال عمري أني لا أهتم كثيرا بالعلوم اللاهوتية فيما عدا اللاهوت الروحي الذي يعلمني كيفية المسير في طريق الله، فقد تجاوزت مرحلة الشكوك بنعمة الله، واللاهوت بالنسبة لي مجرد متعة عقلية، قد تكون ترفا في ظروفنا الحياتية المعصارة. أقول هذا ليس لأشكك في أهمية دورتكم الموقرة، لا، فأنا أشعر بحماس شديد لاتمام الدراسة بنعمة الله، ولكني أريد منك أن تقول لي رأيك الموثق بآراء الآباء في هذا الأمر.
2. بالنسبة للمعلومة القيمة التي ذكرتها وهي أنه ليس فرق في الأهمية بين ما قاله بولس وما قاله بطرس وما قاله المسيح، هذا شيء رائع، أنا أؤمن به بالطبع، ولكني للأسف قوبلت بمن يرفضون هذا الرأي ليس من غير المسيحيين، بل من المسيحيين أنفسهم. فأرجو المزيد من الاثبات لهذه النقطة

لي رجاء يا استاذ مولكاإذا سمحت
أنا أعيش في بلد ليس به مكتبات مسيحية، وليس من السهل إدخالها أيضا. لذلك أرجو أن المكتبة الضخمة من المراجع التي ذركتها، تكون متوفرة بصورة إلكترونية( pdf مثلا) حتى نستطيع بسهولة الحصول عليها والبحث فيها، ولنبدأ بالمراجع التي ذكرتها في مقالك هذا.
أشكرك كثيرا، وأود أن أعبر لك عن إعجابي الشديد بكم وبفكرة الدورة وطريقتها. الله يعوضكم جميعا


----------



## بشار الشمني (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح 

بعد التحية 

اخي العزيز متأسف جدا عن التأخير ... ولكنني سمعت تواً بخبر الدورة من الاخ fouad78 .

والان أرغب في التسجيل بالدورة... ومرة ثانية متأسف عالتاخير ... اتمنى ان تشاركوني معكم في الدورة من بعد اذنكم.


----------



## fouad78 (23 فبراير 2012)

بشار الشمني قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> بعد التحية
> 
> ...



اليوم بس لحتى خبرته ما صار مجال من قبل
وكله طبعاً لمجد اسم الرب
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*


بشار الشمني قال:



			سلام المسيح 

بعد التحية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


بشار الشمني قال:


> *
> 
> اخي العزيز متأسف جدا عن التأخير ... ولكنني سمعت تواً بخبر الدورة من الاخ fouad78 .* *
> 
> والان أرغب في التسجيل بالدورة... ومرة ثانية متأسف عالتاخير ... اتمنى ان تشاركوني معكم في الدورة من بعد اذنكم.*


 *

الأخ الحبيب، انا لا مانع لدي، ولكن كل شيء لابد أن يوافق عليه أيضاً الأخ الدكتور يوحنا.. فإن وافق فأهلا وسهلا بك مشتركا في الدورة..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



ياريت ملف الوورد يكون 2003 


أنقر للتوسيع...


تم إضافة الملفات بصيغة doc  ( أوفيس 2003 ) ..




 أنا حملت ملف ال pdf النهار دا 23/2/2012

أنقر للتوسيع...

يوجد ملف المقدمة وهو مهم وتوجد المحاضرة الأولى في ملف آخر ..




و إذا كان فيه إستفسار ح أسالك فيه

أنقر للتوسيع...


تحت امرك ..




 الملف 6 صفحات ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، الملف الثاني، وهذا لعدم الضغط على الأعضاء ولإعطاء فرصة لفهم ومناقشة كل كلمة ولأنه يمكن ان تكون هذه الأفكار جديدة عند البعض ..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



 مجرد فضول - سمعت المعلومة المقتبسة منذ فترة  كبيرة ...لكن هل هناك من داع لذكر هذه الايات الثمانية في محور حديثنا  وأهميتها؟ ام هذا يعتبر ثانوياً ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو يعتبر ثانويا أخي الحبيب هنا فقط في ظل ان هذا هو المستوى الأول للدورة وغير متخصص في علم برمته ، والشيء الثاني ان هذه معلومة أعرفها منذ فترة طويلة وقرأتها بالفعل ، لكني لا اذكر المرجع الآن ، وسأحاول أن اجدها في القريب العاجل ولكن لكي لا تأخذ وقتي المخصص في الدورة هنا سأحاول البحث فيها على مضض.




هل اكتفى التقليد بذكر ما حصل في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح حصراً ام عن شخصيات اخرى عاصرت المسيح؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يمكن لأي كائن في العالم أن يدون كل شيء عن شخص واحد حصرا، لان هذا معناه انه كان متابعا له منذ ولادته إلى موته ،،
التقليد نقصد به " التعليم الرسولي بشأن المسيح وكنيسيته من الرسل أو تلاميذهم " ، لكن لا نقصد به كتابة " سير تفصيلية عن حياة كل شخص " ..





أنتقال  سيدتنا والدة الله مريم تم بالجسد ايضاً ...وهذا الرأي يأتينا من  التقليد...فهل جائز ان نحصر التقليد في شخص المسيح ام شخصيات اخرى؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل هذا يعتبر تقليدا ، لكن يجب أن نفرق بين التقليد اللاهوتي اللازم والتقليد الإخباري غير اللازم، فمثلا ،، لو قال أحد الرسل أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( مثلا ) فهذا تقليد لاهوتي لازم، أي انه تقليد يخص إيمان الكنيسة جمعاء وواجب للخلاص، فلا خلاص إلا بهذا الإيمان، ولكن إن قال أحد الرسل مثلا أن القديس يوحنا ذهب إلى أفسس وكتب إنجيله ، أو انه كتب إنجيله في الإسكندرية ؟ أو في بطمس ، أو في اي مكان ، فهذا تقليد إخباري ، اي يشبه التأريخ ، وغير واجب للخلاص ، فلن يهمني " كمؤمن " إن كان كتبه في أفسس أو في بطمس أو في الإسكندرية ، لا يفرق في شيء معي، لهذا انا تكلمت عن التقليد الواجب للخلاص، لأنه هو قانون تفسير الكتاب المقدس ، وما يخالفه ( إن كان تقليد واجب ) يجب ألا يقام له وزنا ، فمثلا في المثال الذي ذكرته حضرتك ، لن يفرق مع اي مسيحي هل العذراء صعدت جسدياً أم لا ، فسواء صعدت ام لا فهى أم الرب يسوع المسيح ووالدة الإله.. 

اتمنى ان يكون جوابي واضح ..

صلواتك أخي الحبيب ..


*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*تم تحميل الملف بصيغة pdf 
الملف روعة بجد 
منتظرين المزيد يا مولكا و يا يوحنا *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*هل ستكون هنالك نوع من الأختبار للمنظمين للدورة لرؤية مدى أستيعابهم للموضوع ؟
و لا لا ؟ *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> **يُطلق عليها لفظة ( الإغراق بالنصوص ) - حتى المسلم عندما يتحاور مع المسلم يغرقه بالنصوص*
> *وهذا هو أعتماد الأسلام الأساسى على أرساء مفهوم وروح ( الجهالة ) عند الذى يحاوره سواء أكان مسلماً مثله أو غير مسلم *
> *فيشعر الطرف الآخر بأنه جاهل أو يضع هذا المفهوم لمتابعى الحوار بالأضافة الى خدعة المتابعين بأن وضاع النصوص علامة ...*
> ...



إنتهى الإقتباس من شقيقي الغالى  عبود  عبده عبود  وقد  سبقنى و  تواردت الخواطر بيننا  فقال ماكنت أنتوى قوله - باركه  الرب
-أخويا - دكتور مولكا مولكان - أنا مصمم  أدكترك فى  اللاهوت الدفاعى 
يا رجل إذا  لم تكن دكتورا  فالدكتور كم يكون
المقال الاولى ايضا رائعه  والجهد برمته يستوجب الاشاده  - دعائي بالتوفيق لاساتذتى واشقائي المباركين -
متابع بشوق وبشغف


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



			1. قلت أنه برأيك أن علم اللاهوت الدفاعي هو أهم العلوم المسيحية، وأنا كان  رأيي طوال عمري أني لا أهتم كثيرا بالعلوم اللاهوتية فيما عدا اللاهوت  الروحي الذي يعلمني كيفية المسير في طريق الله، فقد تجاوزت مرحلة الشكوك  بنعمة الله، واللاهوت بالنسبة لي مجرد متعة عقلية، قد تكون ترفا في ظروفنا  الحياتية المعصارة. أقول هذا ليس لأشكك في أهمية دورتكم الموقرة، لا، فأنا  أشعر بحماس شديد لاتمام الدراسة بنعمة الله، ولكني أريد منك أن تقول لي  رأيك الموثق بآراء الآباء في هذا الأمر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سلام ملك السلام أخي الحبيب ..

سامحني فأنا ارى عدم وضوح في المستنبط من كلامي لذا سألخصه في نقاط ..

1. نحن لا ندرس علم اللاهوت الدفاعي لأننا نشك! ، بل لأننا لا نشك، فأنا كتجربة شخصية تربيت على أيدي معلمين لاهوتيين أستطيع أن أعتبرهم عمالقة في اللاهوت سواء كان في التفسير او في الأمور اللاهوتية ووصلت لدرجة ( قبل دخولي مجال اللاهوت الدفاعي ) عالية جدا تصل لحد الإيمان التام بكل ما اعرفه ، وعندما دخلت هذا المجال تم صقل هذا المعروف مسبقاً بأدلة صحيحة وبعمق أكبر وبحب أكبر لهذا الإيمان الأصلب من الصلب، فلا يوجد دافعا من دوافعنا هو الشك .. لذا فعلم اللاهوت هذا نسميه " الدفاعي " فهو يتجاوز مرحلة البحث إلى مرحلة " الدفاع " عن ما نؤمن به ونقتنع به بأدلة علمية وعقلية فضلا عن اللاهوتية.

2. اللاهوت الروحي بالطبع لاهوت روحي لأنه حياة الروح، ولكن هناك فرق بين أن اكون أدرس وبين أن أحيا بالروح، فمثلا ، كلنا نحيا حياة الروح هذه، ولكن كيف ترد على سؤالا بالروح ؟ هل ستقول لسائلك، " هى كدا " ؟ ، هل ستقول له هذه الأمور لا تهم ؟..إلخ دائما ما اسمي علم اللاهوت الدفاعي بالعلم الأهم ، ليس لدخول الملكوت بل للدارس على الأرض وانا قد وضحت هذا في كلامي حين فسرت معنى عبارتي هذه فقلت عن المجالات التي يلزم إستخدامها للمدافع اللاهوتي، أرجو مراجعتها ، فسأخبرك بمثال عملي معي، عندما دخلت هذا المجال كنت لا اعرف شيئاً في الدفاعيات إلا علم اللاهوت العقيدي ( ليس المقارن ) فوجدت أن هناك أسئلة تأتي في " التناقضات " ووجدت أن هناك اسئلة تأتي في " الأخطاء العلمية " ووجدت هناك اسئلة تأتي في " التحريف " ووجدت أن هناك اسئلة تأتي في " القانونية " ..إلخ، فكان لزاما عليّ أن ابحث في كل هذه الأمور لأرد، والشكر للمسيح له كل المجد، فقد إستطعت الوصول لمرحلة لا بأس بها في فترة وجيزة جداً آخذا في الإعتبار أني مهندس بل ومازلت " طالباً " فكان الوقت بالنسبة لي، شبة معدوم خصوصا في جامعتي التي يعرفها كل مصري بالصعوبة، ومع ذلك وفرت كل هذا الوقت لأدرس، فلم أدرس لأجل نفسي، ولكن لأجل إخوتي لكي أوصل لهم اي شيء تأكدت منه.

3. اما عن رأيي الموثق بآراء الآباء، فسأقول لك شيئا، ما هو الدفاع ؟ هل هو فعل ام رد فعل ؟ هل هو بداية ام نهاية ؟ اعتقد انه رد فعل واعتقد انه نهاية، ماذا اقصد ؟ الفعل دائما يكون من الآخر عن طريق الهجوم أو السؤال او التشكيك، فماذا افعل انا وغيري ؟ نقوم برد الفعل ، رد الفعل هذا نسميه " الدفاع "، والآباء قد عاشوا هذا النشاط الدفاعي ولكن بحسب ظروفهم ، فنجد من الآباء من ألّفَ الكتب خصيصا للرد على فكرة معينة او على فئة معينة او على شخص معين ونجد من هم يأخذون لقب " علامة " قد فعلوا هذا ايضا..

وللتفصيل ( والتوثيق ) يرجى قراءة كتاب " نظرة شاملة لعلم الباترولوجي في الستة قرون الأولى" للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي ، الفصل الثاني ، أي من صفحة 23 ، 
الكتاب تحميل مباشر :

* *نظرة شاملة لعلم الباترولوجي في الستة قرون الأولى : http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/book/patrology.pdf*

*
أو من هنا :

**http://www.4shared.com/office/AgK01eGm/________-___.html



هؤلاء الآباء وغيرهم ، أثناء كتاباتهم " الدفاعية " إستفاد منها علم " الباترولوجي " واستفاد منها علم " اللاهوت العقيدي " وإستفاد منها التأريخ الكنسي لأنهم يؤرخون لإيمان وعقيدة أيضاً ..




			2. بالنسبة للمعلومة القيمة التي ذكرتها وهي أنه ليس فرق في الأهمية بين ما  قاله بولس وما قاله بطرس وما قاله المسيح، هذا شيء رائع، أنا أؤمن به  بالطبع، ولكني للأسف قوبلت بمن يرفضون هذا الرأي ليس من غير المسيحيين، بل  من المسيحيين أنفسهم. فأرجو المزيد من الاثبات لهذه النقطة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عليك بسؤالهم سؤال واحد ،،

ما " كلام المسيح " ؟ أليس هو نفسه ما كتبه الرسل ( متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ) وغيرهم من الرسل أيضاً ؟
فكيف يقبلون شهادة الرسل عن المسيح - كحياة - المسجلة في الكتاب المقدس ويقللون من شأن كلام الرسل عن المسيح أيضاً - كعقيدة - المسجلة في الكاتب المقدس أيضاً ؟


وهناك نقاط أخرى ..




			أنا أعيش في بلد ليس به مكتبات مسيحية، وليس من السهل إدخالها أيضا. لذلك  أرجو أن المكتبة الضخمة من المراجع التي ذركتها، تكون متوفرة بصورة  إلكترونية( pdf مثلا) حتى نستطيع بسهولة الحصول عليها والبحث فيها، ولنبدأ  بالمراجع التي ذكرتها في مقالك هذا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لحسن الحظ أني تقريبا لا احب الكتب الورقية لأن أغلب الكتب التي لدي على أجهزة الكترونية عديدة، فطلبك مجاب من قبل طلبك ..

عندما يأتي موعد نهاية الدورة فسيكون هناك مفاجأت ودراسات شيقة .




			أشكرك كثيرا، وأود أن أعبر لك عن إعجابي الشديد بكم وبفكرة الدورة وطريقتها. الله يعوضكم جميعا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشكر للدكتور يوحنا فهو صاحب الفكرة كلها ...


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



تم تحميل الملف بصيغة pdf 
الملف روعة بجد 
منتظرين المزيد يا مولكا و يا يوحنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


خدامينك .. صلواتك...





الاخوة والأخوات، رجاء التركيز على النقد والسؤال والفحص فهذا هو الهدف ... وإلا ... سنضطر لسؤالكم نحن .. :spor22:



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



هل ستكون هنالك نوع من الأختبار للمنظمين للدورة لرؤية مدى أستيعابهم للموضوع ؟
و لا لا ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع أخي الحبيب ..





 -أخويا - دكتور مولكا مولكان - أنا مصمم  أدكترك فى  اللاهوت الدفاعى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هاها، لا انا لم اصل لهذا الشهادة، الدكتور يوحنا دكتور بشري ، انا مهندس ..



شكرا لمجاملاتك الرقيقة ، وصلوا أن نكون على مقربة منها ..


*


----------



## اليعازر (23 فبراير 2012)

الأخ مولكا، الأخ يوحنا..

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ومجهوداتكم..

قرأت المقدمة والمحاضرة الأولى، وأود أن أضع أمامكم خلاصة ما فهمته من المحاضرة الأولى، وأرجو تأكيد أو تصحيح استنتاجاتي، وارشادي الى ما قد يكون قد فاتني حتى أعود إليه مرة أخرى:
*

- الإيمان المسيحي يرتكز على مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، الذي هو حجر الزاوية في إيماننا.

- الكرازة الشفوية سبقت الكرازة الكتابية.

- الايمان الصحيح يبدأ بتعاليم الرسل وتقليد الآباء ويتأكد بالعهد الجديد.

- الاناجيل الأربعة هي تقليد آبائي مكتوب.

- لا يمكن أن يقوم الانسان المسيحي بتفسير الاناجيل، دون العودة الى تفاسير الآباء،وفي أفضل الأحوال لا يجب أن يتناقض تفسيره مع تفسير الآباء.*

في انتظار ملا حظاتكم.

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..
*


----------



## اليعازر (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..
> *



اكثر من ممتاز، ويعطي مصداقية عالية لأجابة اي منا، حيث تكون تلك الاجابات قد استندت على شبهة حقيقية ، وليست افتراضية.

الرب يبارك خدمتكم.

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا أخي اليعازر، اريد ان اعرف اراء الإخوة، فالميزة هنا أنكم ستطبقون ما ستعرفوه عمليا وامام اعيننا ولو حدث ذلل ما سنصلحه مع بعضنا البعض ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*




- الإيمان المسيحي يرتكز على مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، الذي هو حجر الزاوية في إيماننا.

- الكرازة الشفوية سبقت الكرازة الكتابية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح ..




 - الايمان الصحيح يبدأ بتعاليم الرسل وتقليد الآباء ويتأكد بالعهد الجديد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


فقط اريد تعديل حرف واحد ( يـ ) وتكون العبارة :

 - الايمان الصحيح بدأ بتعاليم الرسل وتقليد الآباء وتأكد بالعهد الجديد.


فأنا كنت اذكر ما حدث فعلا في السابق، ولهذا فلو اريد ان اتكلم عن الإيمان الآن فهو من كلا المصدرين مفسرين لبعضهما بمعنى أم كل منهم يأخذ خط موازي للآخر للإيمان المسيحي وبالطبع عبارتك صحيحة ولكني اردت الدقة أكثر واكثر ...





 - الاناجيل الأربعة هي تقليد آبائي مكتوب.

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس فقط الأناجيل الأربعة بل كل العهد الجديد ... حتى أننا فيما بعد سنعرف أن بعض الرسل كتبوا بدافع الطلب من شعبهم .. أي ان شعبهم طلب منهم الكتابة للتوثيق ..





 - لا يمكن أن يقوم الانسان المسيحي بتفسير الاناجيل، دون العودة الى تفاسير  الآباء،وفي أفضل الأحوال لا يجب أن يتناقض تفسيره مع تفسير الآباء.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا،  الصحيح :

 - يمكن أن يقوم الانسان المسيحي بتفسير الاناجيل، دون مناقضة الى تقليد  الآباء،وفي أفضل الأحوال لا يجب أن يتناقض تفسيره مع تفسير الآباء.



الفكرة كلها في أن الإنسان الذي يحيا في تقليد الآباء دوما ، يجد نفسه تلقائياً قد وُضِعَ فيه قانونا داخليا لا يستطيع هو نفسه نقضه، بمعنى انه لا يستطيع فكره ( تلقائيا ) ان يخرج عن تقليد الرسل ، فالكتابات هذه غنية وقوية لدرجة كبيرة جداً،الإنسان المسيحي يمكن ان يفسر هو بنفسه ولكن بدون ماقضة الآباء، فالآباء فسروا بأنفسهم بدون مناقضة الآباء وضمن القانون الذي تسلموه ، بكلمات أخرى ، الآباء مسيحيون، فسروا ، هذا التفسير نفسه محكوم بالتقليد،


في يجب أن نفرق بين " تقليد الآباء " و " تفسير الآباء " إصطلاحيا وليس جوهريا ، التفسير يمكن أن يتعدد لنفس النص المقدس ولكن التقليد لا يتعدد لأن مصدره واحد... أعطيك مثال ( جدلي وليس حقيقي او واقعي ولكني اضربه لأنه واضح جدا )..

سأعطيك مثال للتفسير الحرفي والتفسير الرمزي مع إختلافهم تفسيريا وعدم إختلافهم تلقليديا ..
نقرأ من بشارة القديس مى ، الأصحاح الرابع :

Mat 4:1  ثم أصعد يسوع إلى البرية من الروح **ليجرب من إبليس. 
Mat 4:2  فبعد ما صام أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة جاع أخيرا. 
Mat 4:3  فتقدم إليه المجرب وقال له: «إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا». 
Mat 4:4  فأجاب: «مكتوب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله». 
Mat 4:5  ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل 
Mat 4:6  وقال له: «إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل لأنه مكتوب: أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك». 
Mat 4:7  قال له يسوع: «مكتوب أيضا: **لا تجرب الرب إلهك». 



لو سألتكم ، من هو المُجرَّب في الآية الأولى ؟ أعتقد أنكم تتفقون معي في أن المُجرَّب  هو الرب يسوع المسيح ، صحيح ؟


حسنا ، 

لو سألتكم ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( المجرب ) لإبليس ؟

قال له :مكتوب أيضا: **لا تجرب الرب إلهك


فهل كان المجرب " الرب الهه " أم كان " يسوع المسيح " ؟

هنا كتفسير حرفي تام نقول : المسيح لأنه الرب الإله فقد قال للشيطان هذا لأنه هو الرب إلهه المذكور عنه ألا يجربه أحد.. وهذه شهادة لألوهية المسيح من فم الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وشهادة حرفية

في وهذه الشهادة ترتكز على المطابقة الحرفية بين عبارة " ليجرب من إبليس " وعبارة " لا تجرب الرب إلهك** " فلو ساوينا بين العبارتين حرفيا لكان المسيح يقول انه هو الله حرفيا..


كتفسير رمزي نقول :


أن الرب يسوع المسيح هنا يقول له أنه غير مفترض له ( للمسيح ) أن يجرب الله أي أنه لا ينبغي أن نجرب الله ( يا مسيحيين ) .. هذا التفسير مقبول ايضا


كتفسير يجمع بينهما :

نقول ان المعنيان مقصودان، فهو يقول لنا :

1. انه الله حرفياً
2. ألا نجرب الله


التفسير الأول ( الحرفي ) قد يكون غريب على معظمكم إن لم يكن الكل ، وانا لا استخدمه إلا جدليا فقط، فنا يختلف التفسير ولكن التقليد ثابت، فمازال المسيحي يؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، ومازال المسيحي يؤمن باننا لا نجرب الله / فهل إختلف التقليد أم التفسير ؟

ففي كلا الحالتين انا بتفسيري ( الجدلي ) لم اخالف التقليد لأن المسيح هو الله ، ولكن نظرتي كمفسر يمكن ان تختلف..




ارجو ان يكون المثال واضحا ...





*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..


أنقر للتوسيع...


أؤييد هذا الاقترح و بشدة و أعتقد يوحنا سيوافق علية أيضا
الرب يبارك عمل يديك  *


----------



## اليعازر (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ارجو ان يكون المثال واضحا ...
> ...





Molka Molkan قال:


> *[/COLOR]
> 
> *[/COLOR]



*كل الوضوح..*

شكرا على التصحيحات، والاضافة.

سأقوم بقراءة المقالة مرة أخرى، ولو كان هناك أسئلة او استفسارات سأقوم بوضعها.

الرب يبارك خدمتك.

.[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *كل الوضوح..*
> 
> شكرا على التصحيحات، والاضافة.
> 
> ...



خدامك دائما ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *أؤييد هذا الاقترح و بشدة و أعتقد يوحنا سيوافق علية أيضا
> الرب يبارك عمل يديك *



شكرا لرأيك أخي الحبيب ، 
رجاء من الجميع إعطائي الرأي ..


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> * نعم ، هو نفسه ، المكتوب هنا للقراءة هنا ، والمكتوب في الوورد ، لسهولة القراءة والإقتباس المباشر من هناك مع الإحتفاظ بالنصوص، المكتوب في البي دي اف لبربما يكون أحد الاعضاء يظهر له الخطوط في ملف الوورد غير صحيحة نظرا لعدم وجود الخط المستخدم في الكتابة على الكمبيوتر الخاص به ، الملف المضغوط لأصحاب النت البطيء للتحميل ،،*
> 
> * إختصاراً : كل الطرق متاحة للإستفادة بالدورة...*





ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

مقاله اكتر من رائعه


​


----------



## white.angel (23 فبراير 2012)

*المقدمه والمحاضره اكثر من رائعتين ...
 ربنا يبارك عملكم ومجهودكم 
اسئله اخوتى وضحت كل ما كان مبهم وغامض
 ولكن لى تعقيب* :



> أما  عن الثالث، ففي النقد النصي، فعلماء النقد النصي ، قالوا بأن الآباء قد  إقتبسوا تقريبا كل العهد الجديد* ( إلا آيات قليلة جداً ، تقريباً 8 )*


*ماهى هذه الايات الـ 8 او الـ 11 *
*ولماذا تم استثنائهم من هذا الاقتباس ..؟؟ *​


Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..
> *


*موافقه *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*
تحديث أول :
قبل كل مقالة جديدة سيتم وضع أسماء من لم يسجلوا تحميلهم للمقالة السابقة ،  والأسماء التي ستتكرر لخمس مرات ممتالية، ستكون خارج الدورة تلقائياً ،  أرجو الحرص والجدية ..

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3123880&postcount=1*​


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل من امس و لي عودة مساءا
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

مقاله اكتر من رائعه


أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يباركك ،
هل لا يوجد أي نقد او استفسار ؟




ماهى هذه الايات الـ 8 او الـ 11 
ولماذا تم استثنائهم من هذا الاقتباس ..؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أما عن " ما هم " فنؤجل هذا السؤال للأسباب المذكورة هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3124996&postcount=119

ردا على مشاركة الحبيب فادي ..

ولكن الجزء الثاني من السؤال يحتاج لدقة،


انا لم اقل ان الآباء لم يقتبسوهم بل قلت ان العلماء قالوا هذا الكلام، فلماذا قالوا ( وليس لماذا لم يقتبسوهم ) ؟

علماء النقد النصي يبحثون في وثائق موجودة بالفعل في ايديهم فيستخرجون منها النصوص فوجدوا هذه المعلومة ان كل العهد الجديد مقتبس إلا ثماني آيات ( تقريبا ) ، فإن تم إكتشاف وثيقة جديدة لأب ( وما اكثر هذه الإكتشافات ) ستزول هذه العبارة تماماً إذ سيكون كل العهد الجديد " وجدوه " في الوثائق بالفعل..

قد تكون هذه المقولة تم إبطالها فعلا نتيجة قدمها ونتيجة الإكتشافات الضخمة الكثيرة التي يجدونها خصوصا في مصر بسبب الأديرة الكثيرة والإسكندرية قديماً ( فالأديرة تعج بالمخطوطات الثمينة جداً لكل ) فأنا شخصيا لا اتخيل ان هذه العبارة صحيحة ، لكن انا انقل كلامهم كما يقولوه بلا رأيي الشخصي إلا اذا وضحت انه رأيي ..

في المستوى الثاني سنتكلم عن هذا بالتفصيل ، المهم لدي الآن تأسيس قاعدة صلبة للنقد نفسه ، ثم سنوظف هذا النقد تبعا لميولكم ..




موافقه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا كمان 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



تم التحميل من امس و لي عودة مساءا

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانت الصادق ، دا من أول امس ( انت نسيت ولا اية  ) ، انا بتكلم عن المقدمة هاها ..
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..*




جميل جدا


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



هما 11 مش 8

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب ، الرقم يختلف حسب طريقة الحساب، فهل كبريانوس إقتبس الفاصلة أم لا مثلا ؟

وأمثلة أخرى ...


*


----------



## حسين دوكي (23 فبراير 2012)

*موافق علي اقتراحك*


----------



## بشار الشمني (23 فبراير 2012)

انا حملت المقدمة بالورد


----------



## بشار الشمني (23 فبراير 2012)

حملت كمان المحاضرة الاولى ... ادرسها جيد ... وان شاء الله نكمل بكل جدية


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 فبراير 2012)

*المقدمة*

*على حد معلوماتى البسيطة فى بدايات الكنيسة كان هناك ما يعرف بالآباء المدافعين ، وكانوا فى ذلك الوقت يدافعون عن إيمان الكنيسة ضد الوثنيين وفلاسفتهم وضد اليهود وفلاسفتهم
الآن ... علم اللاهوت الدفاعى فى زماننا الحاضر ... هل هو علم للدفاع عن الإيمان ضد أى شائبة ، أم هو موجه ضد الإدعاءات الأسلامية فقط؟
وأيضاً فكرة الدفاع هنا - فى العلم والدورة - هل تحمل معنى إقناع المحاور أم مجرد الدفع ببطلان اتهامه الزائف؟
أنا أسأل لأن نقطة أن أتناسى ما يفكر فيه المسلم ويعتقده ... هى فكرة أقبلها إن كنت أجيب لدفع الإتهام وليس الإقناع
لذا أريد أن أعرف أى الخطين سنسير عليه فى هذه الدورة .. الدفع بالبطلان أم الوصول للأقناع؟*


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 فبراير 2012)

*المحاضرة الأولى*

*ألاحظ أن هناك أسئلة كثيرة حول التقليد ربما لم تثار فى المحاضرة ... فهللانحن نستبق الأحداث أم أن هذا هو المطلوب؟
بمعنى هل نحن نناقش ما جاء بالمحاضرة أم سنناقش التقليد بصورة متكاملة ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



هل هو علم للدفاع عن الإيمان ضد أى شائبة ، أم هو موجه ضد الإدعاءات الأسلامية فقط؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع، ضد أي شائبة..
ولكن لأننا نعيش وسط هذه العقليات فعلينا البداية بشبهاتهم..

بالمناسبة، المسلمين حاليا يتجهون لنقل كلام الملحدين وغيرهم على الكتاب المقدس ، فقد بليت شبهاتهم القديمة تماماً ..




فكرة الدفاع هنا - فى العلم والدورة - هل تحمل معنى إقناع المحاور أم مجرد الدفع ببطلان اتهامه الزائف؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا نملك إقناعه غصباً ولا نحب هذا وليس من واجبنا هذا، علينا تبيان الحق وإبطال الباطل ، حيث ان الامر معكوس لديه، فالباطل حقا والحق باطلاً ...




 أنا أسأل لأن نقطة أن أتناسى ما يفكر فيه المسلم ويعتقده ... هى فكرة أقبلها إن كنت أجيب لدفع الإتهام وليس الإقناع

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع هذا صحيح وهذا ما نرجوه ، لان كثرة الكلام مع المسلمين وعقلياتهم تسبب الدمور الفكري والثبات البحثي عن نقطة معينة ، فهم لا يتقدمون تقريباً، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنك لا تحاور المسلم بما يعتقده ولكن لا تحاوره في " دينك " بما يعتقده هو في دينك،

فمثلا ، انا عندما اكون في القسم الإسلامي في المنتدى ، اقول ، الرسول محمد ، النبي ، القرآن كتاب الله ...إلخ، فهل انا أؤمن بكل هذا ؟ بالطبع لا، بلا شك ولكن هذا ما يؤمن به المسلم، فلكل مقام مقال .. 




 لذا أريد أن أعرف أى الخطين سنسير عليه فى هذه الدورة .. الدفع بالبطلان أم الوصول للأقناع؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

البطلان هو الأساس، اما عن الإقناع، فهو منتهى طريق الحصار، وهذا أسلوبي ، فعندما يكون المحاور معاندا ولا يقبل الحق ولا يفهمه، اضطر لحصاره ، كما نقول بالمصري ، " برخِّم عليه شوية " ..




ألاحظ أن هناك أسئلة كثيرة حول التقليد ربما لم تثار فى المحاضرة ... فهللانحن نستبق الأحداث أم أن هذا هو المطلوب؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا هو المطلوب، وانا بالفعل لا مالابد أن تعرفوه، فقد قلت اني لن اتعامل بنظام التعليم العربي، انا اعطيكم مادة خام بها مجموعة من المستجدات عليكم وبعض النقاط الغامضة قليلة ، وعقلية الباحث تتفتح بهذه المادة إذ يجد فيها غموضا لا يتناسب مع عقليته البحثية ، فيسأل، في نهاية الدورة ، سأقوم بجمع كل ما ناقشتوه واصيغه بأسلوبي واقدمه في كتاب كهدية لكم جميعا ، سيكون كتاب كبير ومفيد ، فرجاء، اكثروا النقاش والنقد البناء..






 بمعنى هل نحن نناقش ما جاء بالمحاضرة أم سنناقش التقليد بصورة متكاملة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
المحاضرة، مسألة التقليد بصورة كاملة هذه من ضمن المستوى الثاني..
*


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول في المقدمة والمحاضرة الاولى وتم تحميلهما وتكوين تلخيصهما وادراج بعض الاستفسارات عنهما  :
1- كنت اتوقع ان ارى تعريف مبسط عن (اللاهوت) , لان هناك من لايعرف معنى اللاهوت , ومن ردودك اخي مولكا تبين ان هناك لاهوت عقيدي او عقائدي ولاهوت روحي وهنا لاهوت دفاعي . فياريت تعطينا تعريف علمي مبسط عن (اللاهوت).
2-في فقرة كيف نؤمن من المحاضرة الاولى ذكرت ان الايمان كان بالتبشير المباشر واهميته كتقليد ابائي ,فسؤالي هل تعتبر التقنيات الحديثة من الاذاعات والقنوات الفضائية والنت هي وسائل تبشير مباشرة .ام يجب ان تكون مباشرة شخصيا كما في التقليد الابائي؟ 
3-في فقرة من يسبق من  هل كلمة تقليد هي نفس معنى تقاليد التي ذكرها القديس بولس في رسالته لاهل كورنثوس 11\2-3 ؟ ام ان التقاليد هنا تعني العادات والاعراف السائدة في المجتمع ذلك الزمان ؟
واخيرا كتبت الواجب
 وباذن الرب سأقرأ اول 3 اصحاحات سفر التكوين واخر 3 اصحاحات سفر الرؤيا لاهميتها في فهم الدورة .
شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك خدمتكما


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..*


 

*آسف أنا جديد على موضوع الدفاعيات ده ومش عارف إيه هى سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم 
بس واضح إنها معروفة فى المجال ده
عموما أنا موافق على فكرة التطبيق العملى لأنها ح تساعد أكتر فى عملية الفهم ، أما مسألة اختيار الحاجة اللى ح نطبق عليها فده أكيد يرجع لكم
وإن كنت أفضل إننا إذا كنا بدأنا بالتقليد فمن الأفضل إن التطبيق يتم عليه إذا تم استيفاء الكلام عنه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



آسف أنا جديد على موضوع الدفاعيات ده ومش عارف إيه هى سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم 
بس واضح إنها معروفة فى المجال ده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

شخص مسلم قام بعمل سلسلة ماحضرات للمسلمين للتعريف بالعقيدة " النصرانية " 




 عموما أنا موافق على فكرة التطبيق العملى لأنها ح تساعد أكتر فى عملية  الفهم ، أما مسألة اختيار الحاجة اللى ح نطبق عليها فده أكيد يرجع لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام ، sure..




 وإن كنت أفضل إننا إذا كنا بدأنا بالتقليد فمن الأفضل إن التطبيق يتم عليه إذا تم استيفاء الكلام عنه

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ، التطبيق هايكون بعد نهاية الدورة لأنكم لسة في حاجات كتير هاتعرفوها خلال الدورة نفسها ، ازاي انقد ؟ ازاي اجيب مراجع ظ ازاي اوصل للفكرة اللي تهدم الفكرة المقابلة وهكذا ...


فلازم نستنى للآخر عشان كل ما هانستنى العملية هاتوضح لكم ..


*


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا ، التطبيق هايكون بعد نهاية الدورة لأنكم لسة في حاجات كتير هاتعرفوها خلال الدورة نفسها ، ازاي انقد ؟ ازاي اجيب مراجع ظ ازاي اوصل للفكرة اللي تهدم الفكرة المقابلة وهكذا ...*
> 
> 
> *فلازم نستنى للآخر عشان كل ما هانستنى العملية هاتوضح لكم ..*


 
*تمام كده أفضل فعلاً*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



 1- كنت اتوقع ان ارى تعريف مبسط عن (اللاهوت) , لان هناك من لايعرف معنى  اللاهوت , ومن ردودك اخي مولكا تبين ان هناك لاهوت عقيدي او عقائدي ولاهوت  روحي وهنا لاهوت دفاعي . فياريت تعطينا تعريف علمي مبسط عن (اللاهوت).

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يصح أني عندما اشرع قسم اللاهوت الدفاعي أن اقوم بتعريف أقسام أخرى، فلم أدرس الكل، عموما ربما اقوم بوضعها هنا لكم أنتم ( وليس في المحاضرة ) وبإختصار علم اللاهوت ككلمة ، اللاهوت يعني كل ما يتعلق بطبيعة الإله ( اقصد الدراسات بالطبع ) ..


ولكن إصطلاحا ، يتم إطلاقها على العلوم المسيحية حيث انها جميعا تتكلم في المسيحيات والتي بدورها هى ارتباط الشخص بالإله ،،

ذَكِّروني بالملخص لو نسيت ..




هل  تعتبر التقنيات الحديثة من الاذاعات والقنوات الفضائية والنت هي وسائل  تبشير مباشرة .ام يجب ان تكون مباشرة شخصيا كما في التقليد الابائي؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

المبدأ العام هو : عدم مخالفة التقليد الرسولي ، لكن مثلا مثلا ، لو انا ظهرت على تليفزيون وصلت أشرح لاهوت المسيح مثلا، وقمت بالتفسير والشرح بما لا يتعارض مع التقليد الآبائي مستندا لهم ، فهذا تعليم صحيح لأنه ضمن الإطار العام للتقليد ( التعليم الرسولي الصحيح ) 


اما عن المباشرة الشخصية فكنت اقصد بها ان الرسل انفسهم هم كانوا يذهبون من هنا لهناك ليبشروا ويقيموا اساقفة وقسوسا وشمامسة في كل مكان ويتفقدون أحوال الرعية من وقت لآخر  ، فهو مباشر لأنه من الرسل مباشرة ، فلو أخذ شخص هذا التعليم نفسه وبشر به فهو تعليم صحيح..




هل كلمة تقليد هي نفس معنى تقاليد التي ذكرها القديس بولس في رسالته لاهل كورنثوس 11\2-3 ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو تقصد :

**1Co 11:2  فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم. 

فجوابي : نعم ، وقد ذكرت هذا المثال في المحاضرة الاولى..

للأسف الكلمة العربية فقيرة كما قلنا في المقدمة، المقصود الحرفي هو " التعاليم المسلمة " ..


حاولوا الوصول للمعنى الأصلي بعيدا عن ركاكة اللغة العربية..




ام ان التقاليد هنا تعني العادات والاعراف السائدة في المجتمع ذلك الزمان ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا بالطبع ، المقصود هو التقليد المسلم ..

رجاء الإبتعاد عن الكلمات العربية ، ترجمات عربية أخرى :

(ALAB)  إني أمدحكم لأنكم تذكرونني في كل أمر وتحافظون على التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم. 

(GNA)  أمدحكم لأنكم تذكروني دوما وتحافظون على التقاليد كما سلمتها إليكم. 

(JAB)  أثني عليكم لأنكم تذكروني في كل أمر وتحافظون على السنن كما سلمتها إليكم. 

(ASB)  إني أمدحكم لأنكم تذكروني دائما، ولأنكم تحافظون على التعاليم كما سلمتها لكم. 






واخيرا كتبت الواجب
 وباذن الرب سأقرأ اول 3 اصحاحات سفر التكوين واخر 3 اصحاحات سفر الرؤيا لاهميتها في فهم الدورة .
شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك خدمتكما

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

ربنا يباركك ، أنت الوحيد - إلى الآن - الذي ذكر هذا الأمر رغم أني أكدت عليه، فكل طلب أرجوه منكم أثناء الدورة هو طلب إلزامي ( بعد إذنكم ) للإستفادة القصوى من الدورة ..


*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (23 فبراير 2012)

*تم تحميل المقدمة و المحاضرة الاولى بصيفة pdf 
شكرا لكم على تعبكم معنا الرب يعوضكم 
اما عن الاقتراح بخصوص نقد المحاضرات الاسلامية فأنا موافق ولكن أرجو الانتظار حتى تزداد خبرتنا فى هذا المجال​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *تم تحميل المقدمة و المحاضرة الاولى بصيفة pdf
> شكرا لكم على تعبكم معنا الرب يعوضكم *​


*

ربنا يباركك ، مالزلنا لم نتعب بعد كثيراً، نريدكم ان تتعبونا بالأسئلة والإختبار والمناقشة..



 اما عن الاقتراح بخصوص نقد المحاضرات الاسلامية فأنا موافق ولكن أرجو الانتظار حتى تزداد خبرتنا فى هذا المجال

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو ما سيحدث بإذن الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد


ربنا يبارككم









لا تنسوا قراءة الواااااااااااااااااااجب ...
*


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي مولكا على التوضيح 
ربنا يقويك


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

صلواتكم


----------



## مديون للمسيح (23 فبراير 2012)

*الواجب أن شاء الله يخلص النهارده ولا تقلق خالص​*


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 فبراير 2012)

*التقليد الشفاهى*

*التقليد الشفاهى
فى العصر الذى نحياه ... صار كل شئ موثقاً سواء فى شكل كتب أو صور أو تسجيلات سمعية وبصرية
لذا فالتقليد الشفاهى الذى سلمه الرسل للآباء الرسوليين لم يعد شفاهى ، بل هو مكتوب فى الدسقولية و الليتورجيات والتراث الآبائى
ملحوظة - نحن نؤمن أن الكتاب هو موحى به
وكلمة موحى .. تحمل ضمنياً معنى العصمة والحفظ
وأنا أتفهم فكرة أن التقليد الشفاهى له أسبقية عن التقليد الكتابى وأن الاهتمام به حالياً ليس فى المستوى اللائق به
ولكن هل يمكن مساواته بالكتاب المقدس من حيث العصمة والحفظ؟
أم أن فكرة العصمة من الخطأ والحفظ من التحريف بناءً على كونه كلام إلهى هو فكر دخيل وغيرصحيح؟*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (23 فبراير 2012)

*اولا 
لا استطيع ان اعبر عن مدى سعادتى بهذه المادة الرائعه 


 ثانيا
 قام اخوتى باثارة اكثرمن نقطه ووفروا على الكتابه فشكرا لهم لانهم اشطر واسرع من لهم منى كل تقدير


 ثالثا 
كل التقدير لمهندسنا الجميل مولكا :16_14_21:ودكتورنا الرائع يوحنا:16_14_21: على تعبهم الرب يكافئهم ويعوضهم 


 رابعا
 فكرة مساواة التقليد لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لم استطع هضمها او تقبلها لان اثناء فترة نشاة الكنيسه كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة فطبيعى ان يكون هناك لاهوت رسولى وتعليم رسولى 
 فما لم اقتنع به هومساواة كلام الرسل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس 
 انا لا انكر اهميته القصوى 
 ولا يوجد عندى اى مانع فى استخدامه كاصدق واوثق مرجع لفهم الكتاب المقدس
 ولكن ان يكون فى منزله الكتاب المقدس ....عذرا لم اقتنع :ranting::ranting::ranting:
 :t33::t33::t33:


خامسا 
بخصوص التقليد هل افهم انه كل كلام الرسل واباء الكنيسه الاوائل عن لاهوت المسيح وجوهر الرساله الالهيه بالخلاص والفداء؟؟ ام انه تفسيراتهم ؟؟


سادسا
لو تكلمنا عن بشارة مرقس الرسول كمثال فى مصر هل تقول ان التقليد المستلم عنه يختلف عما سطره فى انجيل مرقس ؟؟ام اننى فهمت خطا 
اعتذرعن عدم الفهم ان كان حدث ...فلديكم مشتركين محدودى الفهم فلا تضجروا منى :smil13:

لى عودة مرة اخرى بعد فهم النقاط السابقه *
:a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل من امبارح 
وقريت وكان عندى اسئلة بس اخواتى سألوها وانتم جاوبتم 
بس فاضل الواجب 
سورى ع التاخير
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



التقليد الشفاهى
فى العصر الذى نحياه ... صار كل شئ موثقاً سواء فى شكل كتب أو صور أو تسجيلات سمعية وبصرية
لذا فالتقليد الشفاهى الذى سلمه الرسل للآباء الرسوليين لم يعد شفاهى ، بل هو مكتوب فى الدسقولية و الليتورجيات والتراث الآبائى

أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي ،

1. التقليد مازال شفاهيا، ولكن أي تقليد ؟ التقليد المسلم من " فم الرسل " إلى " الكنائس " إلى " يومنا هذا " فهو مازال شفاهيا ( نسمعه في القداسات التي يحضرها الآلاف ونتعلمه، من عظات وو  وو) حتى ولو تم إظهاره في صورة غير الشفاه، فهذا صورة " إضافية " على التقليد المنقول بالشفاة.

2. التقليد اقصد به العقيدة التي سلمها الرسل وحفظها الآباء ودافعوا عنها بإستخدامه..






ملحوظة - نحن نؤمن أن الكتاب هو موحى به
وكلمة موحى .. تحمل ضمنياً معنى العصمة والحفظ

أنقر للتوسيع...

إنتظر المقالات القادمة فسون نناقش هذا الأمر ...





 ولكن هل يمكن مساواته بالكتاب المقدس من حيث العصمة والحفظ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن فلم يوضح لك ما هو التقليد ، عزيزي :

1. في البداية سوف نوضح لك هذا الأمر في المرات القادمة 
2. ما هو التقليد المحفوظ ؟ التقليد ليس هو الدسقولية ككتاب، ولا غيرها ككتاب، هذه صورة للتوثيق للتقليد ولكن ليست هى نفسها " التقليد "، التقليد هو الأمور التي سلمها لنا الرسل وحفظها الآباء إلى يومنا هذا بكل صحة،

مثل: لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ، الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، نبوات العهد القديم ، بتولية العذراءة والميلاد العذراوي ، الكتاب المقدس هو القانون المكتوب ، المسيح لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، الأقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر والأزلية وووو ....إلخ


فهل ضاع او هل يمكن ان يضيع أي من هذه الأشياء ؟

اريدك ان تفصل بين مصطلحين ، " التقليد " و " كتب التقليد " ..

التقليد هو محفوظ ولا شك في بقاؤه كاملاً صحيحاً ،

لكن كتب التقليد ؟ حتى إن فقدناها كاملة فالتقليد نفسه المعمول به في الكنيسة على مر العصور في العالم أجمع محفوظ لانه يتسلم من جيل إلى جيل..




 أم أن فكرة العصمة من الخطأ والحفظ من التحريف بناءً على كونه كلام إلهى هو فكر دخيل وغيرصحيح؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو فكر صحيح، ولكن ما هو الـ " كلام الإلهي "؟ هذا ما سوف نشرحه ، وما معنى " العصمة " ؟ هذا ما سوف نشرحه تماما في المرات القادمة لذلك كان لزاما علينا أن نصحح المفاهيم ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



تم التحميل من امبارح 
وقريت وكان عندى اسئلة بس اخواتى سألوها وانتم جاوبتم 
بس فاضل الواجب 
سورى ع التاخير
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لكي ، ربنا يباركك ، ولكن ارجو التنبيه حتى بالإشارة إلى التحميل ، لاني اريد حصر من هو متابع ومهتم عن من لا يهمه الأمر ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



طيب أنا بقرأ من هون في المنتدى 
ما بحمل الملفات ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

المهم إخباري بالتحميل هنا عند كل مقالة جديدة لعدم المعاقبة بأخذ الليرات 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

انا محمل من امبارح علي فكره


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 فبراير 2012)

*



لو سألتكم ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( المجرب ) لإبليس 
؟

قال له :مكتوب أيضا: لا تجرب الرب إلهك


فهل كان المجرب " الرب الهه " أم كان " يسوع 
المسيح " ؟

هنا 
كتفسير حرفي تام نقول : المسيح لأنه الرب الإله فقد قال للشيطان هذا لأنه هو الرب 
إلهه المذكور عنه ألا يجربه أحد.. وهذه شهادة لألوهية المسيح من فم الرب يسوع 
المسيح نفسه وشهادة حرفية

في وهذه الشهادة ترتكز على 
المطابقة الحرفية بين عبارة " ليجرب من إبليس " 
وعبارة " لا تجرب الرب إلهك " فلو ساوينا بين العبارتين حرفيا لكان 
المسيح يقول انه هو الله 
حرفيا..


أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا عيني عليك يا مولكا وكأنك تقرأ تفسيري الذي كتبته منذ أشهر هنا:*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3009193&postcount=1


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 فبراير 2012)

أولاً: أود أن أشكركم أحبائى المشرفين على هذه الدورة للمجهود الرائع والتنظيم المتميز للدورة
ثانياً : أود أن أشيد بإعجابى الشديد بالمقدمة والدرس الأول لما يتميزا به من التشويق والتنظيم والتبسيط

أود أن أعلمكم بأنه تم تحميل المقدمة والمقال الأول وقراءتهم ودراستهم بشكل جيد ، وإن لم يكن لدى أسئلة ولكن هناك بعض النقاط التى أوقفتنى إعجاباً بها هى فى قولكم
لان  الظلام لا يزاح إلا بالنور ، فليس عليك أن تبذل مجهود كبير في إزالة  الظلام، بل عليك فقط ان تنير هذا الظلام بمصباح، فلا يوجد فيما بعد ظلاماً
فالبفعل هذا ما ينقص القدر الكثير من الشعب المسيحى أنهم يحاولون فقط إزالة الظلام عن طريق الطرق الخاطئة لدراسة كلمة الله وكأن كتابنا هو مجرد تاريخ ومعلومات ، ولا ينظرون إليه على أنه حياة كاملة  وكقول قداسة البابا شنودة "بدلاً من أن تلعنوا الظلام أضيئوا شمعة" فبدلاً من ثباتنا فى الظلام وهو ظلام الجهل بكلمة الله ووصاياه علينا إضاءة الشمعة وهى نور المعرفة التى تغير القلوب والعقول.

توجد نقطة أخرى ممكن أن تكون سبب معارضتى وهى
*قبل  كل مقالة جديدة سيتم وضع أسماء من لم يسجلوا تحميلهم للمقالة السابقة ،  والأسماء التي ستتكرر لخمس مرات ممتالية، ستكون خارج الدورة تلقائياً ،  أرجو الحرص والجدية ..*
فأنا بنية خالصة لإستكمال هذه الدورة والمشاركة بها ولكننى أمر فى هذه الأياام بظروف خاصة  تجعلنى أحياناً أمكث بالإسبوع أو الأكثر أحياناً لا أستطيع الدخول على الشبكة ،فهو شرط صعب أرجو التماس الاعذار فى هذه النقطة

أخيراً ومن خلال الجزء الأخير من المقالة أحسست بقيمة كبيرة للتقليد الكنسى فى الرد والمناقشات وهو ما ترفضه تقريباً بعض الطوائف فهل ترى أن هذا الشق سيؤثر على مسار الدورة؟؟؟
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



فكرة  مساواة التقليد لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لم استطع هضمها او تقبلها لان اثناء  فترة نشاة الكنيسه كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة فطبيعى ان يكون  هناك لاهوت رسولى وتعليم رسولى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممتاز.. تعالى نتناقش ..

1. انت لم تستطع هضمها لكوننا بعيدين بنسبة كبيرة عن التقليد الرسولي منذ وُلدنا تقريبا ويتلخص دور الآباء عند البعض في أن القديم كذا قال قول " كذا " ويكون في الغالب قولا روحيا أو ارشاديا، فهذا تستطيع لدور الآباء والتقليد، فهذا الأمر جميل حقاً ولكن الأجمل هو ان نعيش معهم في كتاباتهم، ونعرف كيف كانوا يفكرون وكيف كانوا يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الرسولي ، وأيضا لكوننا نعيش في مجتمع يغلب عليه الثقافة الإسلامية الموروثة. فانا أعرف سبب عدم الهضم 

2. تقول " كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة  " وانا بدوري أسألك ، لماذا " لابد " ؟ ألم يكن في مقدورهم أن يكتبوا فور صعود المسيح كل شيء ؟ فمثلا ، من المعروف أن البشارة بحسب يوحنا الرسول كُتبت في أواخر القرن الأول، فلماذا لم يكتبها منذ صعوب المسيح ؟ أي لماذا انتظر ما يقرب من الـ 70 عاماً ؟، أتعرف أنه من الراجح جدا عند العلماء ( وحسب ما اتذكر الآباء ) أن إنجيل يوحنا نفسه كان ردا على فئة من الغنوصيين ؟ أي أن القديس يوحنا نفسها كان مدافعاً ويمككني أن أضرب لك أمثلة كثيرة مثل هذا، فمثلا بعض رسائل القديس بولس الرسول كانت لرعاية شعب الكنيسة في مكان ما عندما عرف بوجود مشاكل معينة بينهم فأراد أن يصلحها.. فلماذا لم يكتبوا جميعا بعد صعود الرب يسوع المسيح؟


3. تقول " فطبيعى ان يكون  هناك لاهوت رسولى وتعليم رسولى " ولماذا لا يكن هناك كتب رسولية فقط ؟ المشكلة مع الوقت ستزول نتيجة الثقافة الإسلامية المتغلغة في الثقافة المسيحيية الطاهرة، المشكلة لديك هنا : انك تعتبر أن التقليد المنقول بالشفاهة هو " مكمل " للكتاب المقدس، وهذا مبدأ الخطأ ، فالتقليد ليس مكمل للكتاب المقدس ولا الكتاب المقدس مكمل للتقليد بالصورة التي نعرفها ، اي بالصورة التي يكون كل منهما ناقصا، لماذا ؟ لان كل منهما قادر أن يوصل حجر الزاوية " المسيح " للكل الناس ، ويوفر لهم الخلاص ، لان الخلاص - كما قلنا في المقالة السابقة ( رجاء محبة القراءة بدقة ومراجعة الإقتباسات الآبائية الموجودة في نهاية المحاضرة تحديداً ) - هو بالكلمة والكلمة هنا تعني التبشير والبشارة ، والبشارة تكون بالمسيح نفسه، المشكلة اننا نحيا في مجتمع يعبد الحرف دون المعنى ومع ذلك فلا خلاص لهم.


4. مفهوم التقليد مازال لم يتضح لك بعد، التقليد هو " تقليد الرسل " وهو " الشفاهي + الكتابي " ، والتقليد ( الشفاهي + الكتابي ) يشرحان عن شخص واحد فقط هو حجر الزاوية " المسيح له كل المجد "





فما لم اقتنع به هومساواة كلام الرسل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دعني أنقد كلامك وليكن تدريب عملي ،،

تقول " فما لم اقتنع به هومساواة كلام الرسل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس  " وأنا بدوري أسألك، وما هى " نصوص الكتاب المقدس " ؟ أليست هى كلام الرسل " مكتوبا " ؟ ، هذا كلام الرسل مكتوبا وذلك كلام الرسل منقولا شفاهاً ، فكله كلام الرسل وكله له سلطة وكله عن المسيح ..




 بخصوص  التقليد هل افهم انه كل كلام الرسل واباء الكنيسه الاوائل عن لاهوت المسيح  وجوهر الرساله الالهيه بالخلاص والفداء؟؟ ام انه تفسيراتهم ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


1. راجع :




 مثل: لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ، الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، نبوات العهد  القديم ، بتولية العذراءة والميلاد العذراوي ، الكتاب المقدس هو القانون  المكتوب ، المسيح لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ،  الأقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر والأزلية وووو ....إلخ

أنقر للتوسيع...


2. تفسيراتهم للكتاب المقدس في الأمور الأساسية هى تقليد بالطبع ( الامور الأساسية بعضه في الإقتباس السابق ).. ولكن هناك كلام يكون آني ، اي في ذلك الوقت مثلا ، فمثلا ، إن كانت العادات والتقاليد " العرفية " في هذا المكان وهذا الزمان تلزم المرأة - مثلا - بغطاء شعرها، فلو قال الأب هذا لها ، فهذا ليس تقليدا ملزما بل مستحب في ذلك الزمن وغير ملزم الآن، هذا مثال قد لا يكون صائب ولكني لا اتذكر غيره الآن ، وربما يكون لي عودة هنا.

3. تعالى لنفكر ، انا مثلا وجدلااااا ، رسول ، وانت إنسان غير مؤمن ، هل انا كرسول ، عندما اذهب إليك لأبشرك مثلا ، هل سأقول لك الأمور الأساسية ( التي ذكرتها في الإقتباس السابق ) أم سأفسر لك الكتاب المقدس ؟ ولو أمنت أنت ، هل ستؤمن بكتاب أم ببشارة ؟ بل والأكثر من ذلك سأسألك ،هل الذين ماتوا بدون أي سفر من الـ 27 الموجودين في العهد القديم ولكن الرسل قد بشروهم او تلاميذهم وقبلوا الإيمان، هل هؤلاء لم يكونوا مؤمنين ؟ لنسهل السؤال ، مر العهد الجديد بفترة كان فيها يتم كتابته أي منذ تقريبا 40 - 100 ميلاديا تقريبااااااااا، هل لو مات أحد الأشخاص في عام 70 مثلا ، ولم يكن معه إلا انجيل متى مثلا أو رسالة من بولس الرسول، هل يكون مؤمنا ام غيرمؤمن لأنه لم يؤمن بالـ 27 سفر ؟ الفكرة كلها تكمن في سلطة الرسل أنفسهم ، فهم المصدر عن المسيح ..




لو تكلمنا عن بشارة مرقس الرسول كمثال فى مصر هل تقول ان التقليد المستلم عنه يختلف عما سطره فى انجيل مرقس ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالطبع لا : لان أنجيل مرقس نفسه هو جزء من التقليد  فكيف يختلف عنه ؟ 

التقليد هو : المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) المنقول شفاهة ( التسليم ) ..







مثال بسيط ، أين كُتب القداس الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس ؟

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الوروود


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *يا عيني عليك يا مولكا وكأنك تقرأ تفسيري الذي كتبته منذ أشهر هنا:*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...93&postcount=1



القلوب عند بعضيها ، شكلنا هاناخد اناو انت بان


----------



## AdmanTios (23 فبراير 2012)

*إخوتي جميعاً

سلام و نعمة رب المجد تملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء

قطعاً عاجزة هي كلمات الشكر كي ما تبوح بكم الشكر

لما تبذلوه من مجهودات خارقة فوق العادة لنوال البركة

لنا جميعاً بما فيهم من الأساتذة الكبار أيضاً

مشكلتي الأن هي : 

الوقت الكافي ما بين لُب الموضوع الأصلي
و المعاني الكثيرة بين طيات السطور

و الخبرات العريضة بين مُدخلات إخوتي
و تحليلات أساتذتي عليها

فما بين هنا و هناك نحتاج الكثير من الوقت

رب المجد يُبارك و يُثمر بالوقت كي ما ننال بركة الموضوع

تقبلوا خالص مودتي و عُمق إحترامي

مُتابع بنعمة رب المجد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



توجد نقطة أخرى ممكن أن تكون سبب معارضتى وهى
قبل   كل مقالة جديدة سيتم وضع أسماء من لم يسجلوا تحميلهم للمقالة السابقة ،   والأسماء التي ستتكرر لخمس مرات ممتالية، ستكون خارج الدورة تلقائياً ،   أرجو الحرص والجدية ..
فأنا بنية خالصة لإستكمال هذه الدورة والمشاركة بها  ولكننى أمر فى هذه الأياام بظروف خاصة  تجعلنى أحياناً أمكث بالإسبوع أو  الأكثر أحياناً لا أستطيع الدخول على الشبكة ،فهو شرط صعب أرجو التماس  الاعذار فى هذه النقطة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي ، انا الذي وضعت هذا الكلام وانا ايضا من وضعت سابقا انه إن كان لأي شخص أي عذر فليراسلني او الدكتور يوحنا لإبلاغنا ولكن لا اقبل مطلقا أن نسجل في دورة ونكون لنا الوقت الكافي للدراسة ولا ضغط علينا ومع ذلك نترك الدورة لأي سبب آخر ، فما فعلته انت الآن هو تقديم عذر ، وعذركم مقبول وبالتالي أنت غيرم تضمن في هذا التنويه المقتبس، لانك لك عذر ، فالإقتباس هذا للذي لا عذر له ..



فلا تقلق عزيزي وفي كلا الحالتين الدورة معروضة للكل فلن يمنع من القراءة أحد ، لكن هناك أمورا سيتم منعها عنه فيما بعد في النهاية ...




أخيراً  ومن خلال الجزء الأخير من المقالة أحسست بقيمة كبيرة للتقليد الكنسى فى  الرد والمناقشات وهو ما ترفضه تقريباً بعض الطوائف فهل ترى أن هذا الشق  سيؤثر على مسار الدورة؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

كما قلت سابقاً، انا لن اناقش رأي أي طائفة في التقليد او إستخدامها له ، انا اشرح أهميته وفقا لما سنستخدمه فيما بعد ، فمثلا كما قلت ، كيف سنستخدم الآباء في النقد النصي؟ هل سنقول هذه الطائفة تستخدم التقليد فمسموح لها ان تكمل استعماله معنا وتلك الطائفة لا تستخدم التقليد فغير مسموح لها ؟ بالطبع لا ، انا اتكلم عن الإستخدام لأدوات الدفاع، وليس لشرح تركيب كل أداة
ومثلا ، القانونية ، كيف سنستشهد بأقوال الآباء أنفسهم في القانونية ؟ 
لا فرق هنا بين " الناقد " المؤمن بالتقليد وبين " الناقد " غير المؤمن بالتقليد " فالأصل هنا هو المشتركات ...




 ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.

أنقر للتوسيع...


خدامينك ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *مشكلتي الأن هي :
> 
> الوقت الكافي ما بين لُب الموضوع الأصلي
> و المعاني الكثيرة بين طيات السطور
> ...



إن تم الإتفاق بين الأعضاء على زيادة المسافة الزمنية بين المقالة والأخرى فلا مانع - إذا وافق الدكتور يوحنا - على زيادتها ، ولكن من واقع خبرتي انا اعلم ماذا سيحدث،

في البداية نحن نوحد صفوفنا الفكرية ، فنتناقش على مدى واسع وفي امور متعددة لأننا كما قلت من ثقافات مختلفة وأعمار مختلفة وووو فكل هذا يجعلنا لابد أن نقف بجوار بعضنا البعض ثم نبدأ بالسير جنبا إلى جنب بنفس المستوى بعد إزالة العالق بنا بالثقافات الإسلامية


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> القلوب عند بعضيها ، شكلنا هاناخد اناو انت بان


 

الله لا يجيب بانات .....انا بأنتظار المحاظرة الثانية ...لقد استفدت من المقدمة والمحاظرة الاولى كثيراً ...وقارنت بين سفر التكوين والرؤيا ...الاستفادة عظيمة...

متابع معك ومع الاخ يوحنا ...صلواتي معكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا ، رجاء ، راجع :                            #117                             #115*


----------



## MAJI (23 فبراير 2012)

بعد قراءة الاصحاحات هل ممكن ان نضع اسئلتنا عليها ام ان الاسئلة مقتصرة فقط حول المحاضرة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> بعد قراءة الاصحاحات هل ممكن ان نضع اسئلتنا عليها ام ان الاسئلة مقتصرة فقط حول المحاضرة ؟



للأسف حول المحاضرة فقط لأني قلت هذا لسبب واحد وهو ربط عقيدة الفداء منذ التكوين إلى الرؤيا ..


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> *دكتور يوحنا ، رجاء ، راجع :                            #117                             #115*


*مفيش مشكلة بس انا مش شايف اصلا المشتركين راحوا فين؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 فبراير 2012)

*بالهادي  علينا علشان نلحق نتابع الرجاء بالهادي

ممكن اعرف احنا دلوقتي بنتناقش في المحاضرة الاولي بس ولا المقدمة 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مفيش مشكلة بس انا مش شايف اصلا المشتركين راحوا فين؟*




لو عليا انا بعافر عشان افهم سدقنى 
ومشعارفه اسال اسئله زي الموجودين فبحاول استفاد من الاسئله المطروحه بس بتبقى الايجابات عليها صعبه مش ببقى فهماها برضه هل ينفع نناقش فى مناقشات الغير ولا لازم يكون مننا ليكم وبس ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *بالهادي  علينا علشان نلحق نتابع الرجاء بالهادي
> 
> ممكن اعرف احنا دلوقتي بنتناقش في المحاضرة الاولي بس ولا المقدمة ​*


*

طالما لم ننتقل إلى محاضرة جديدة فنحن في السابق مباشرة ، وهو هنا المحاضرة والمقدمة ،،،

انت من يحدد ما ستسأل عنه ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> لو عليا انا بعافر عشان افهم سدقنى
> ومشعارفه اسال اسئله زي الموجودين فبحاول استفاد من الاسئله المطروحه بس  بتبقى الايجابات عليها صعبه مش ببقى فهماها برضه هل ينفع نناقش فى مناقشات  الغير ولا لازم يكون مننا ليكم وبس ولا اعمل ايه



تفضلي بطرح ما لم تفهميه فهذا هو المطلوب وهذا متوقف في البداية فالأفكار معظمها جديدة ، ونحن هنا لأجل هذا أصلا ..
تفضلي 

ربنا يباركك ، ما الذي صعب عليكي ؟

ملحوظة : أتكلم معاكي العامية ؟ يعني زي ما بنتكلم عادي ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> ومشعارفه اسال اسئله زي الموجودين  فبحاول استفاد من الاسئله المطروحه بس بتبقى الايجابات عليها صعبه مش ببقى  فهماها برضه هل ينفع نناقش فى مناقشات الغير ولا لازم يكون مننا ليكم وبس  ولا اعمل ايه


*اة طبعا لازم تسالى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



مفيش مشكلة بس انا مش شايف اصلا المشتركين راحوا فين؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لسة ما عداش اول يوم .. فاضل حوالي ساعتين وشوية على اول 24 ساعة ..

الحساب يجمع 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*الأستاذ بشار الشمني أنت الآن عضو في الدورة ، ربنا يباركك ، تفضل بالقراءة والمناقشة فيما بعد ..

المقالات كل 72 ساعة ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 3) 		 	 	 		 			‏Molka Molkan, ‏منتهى ابشارة, ‏بشار الشمني, ‏fouad78, ‏G.a.L.a.x.y, ‏jesus_son012+, ‏mr_antonyous, ‏murad_love, ‏o0chsite0o, ‏صوت الرب, ‏tasoni queena, ‏فادي الكلداني


اللهم زد وبارك ، وزود يارب أسئلتهم 
*


----------



## fouad78 (23 فبراير 2012)

> فأصبحت هذه الكلمات العربية ( مثل أقنوم ) هى المستخدمة بشكل شِبة مطلق


مستخدمة بين العرب ولكنها سريانية وليست عربية :spor22:




> التقليد هو كل ما وصلنا من الرسل عن طريق كتاباتهم أو تعليمهم


سؤال: ضمن الكنائس التقليدية ألا يُعتبر التعليم الآبائي أيضاً ضمن التقليد؟
وخصوصاً في محاربة بدع وهرطقات لم تكن على زمن الرسل

مرة ثانية الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> مستخدمة بين العرب ولكنها سريانية وليست عربية :spor22:


*تمام لكن معناها مشوه فى عقول بعض العرب وللاسف ايضا بعض اللاهوتيين الشرقيين
*


> سؤال: ضمن الكنائس التقليدية ألا يُعتبر التعليم الآبائي أيضاً ضمن التقليد؟


*التعليم الابائى الصحيح هو امتداد طبيعى للتقليد الرسولى وليس ابتداع *


> وخصوصاً في محاربة بدع وهرطقات لم تكن على زمن الرسل


*التقليد الرسولى هو المقياس اللى بيقاس عليه استقامة وارثوذكسية فكر من عدمه
فمثلا اريوس ادعى ان الابن مخلوقا وليس من جنس الاب 
رفضنا لافكار اريوس لانها بتتعارض مع التقليد الرسولى اللى اكد على ازلية الكلمة ومساوته للاب فى الجوهر
فكتابات اثناسيوس ضد الاريوسيين ماهى الا شرح للتقليد المسلم الرسولى  *


----------



## fouad78 (23 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *تمام لكن معناها مشوه فى عقول بعض العرب وللاسف ايضا بعض اللاهوتيين الشرقيين
> *
> *التعليم الابائى الصحيح هو امتداد طبيعى للتقليد الرسولى وليس ابتداع *
> 
> ...


شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (23 فبراير 2012)

عندى سؤال :

بتقول :



> كل هذا نجده في كتابات الآباء الأوائل ومن هنا جاءت الأهمية القصوى لهذه الكتابات




و بتقول ايضا :



> وهذا كله مع الملاحظة أن ليس كل ما كتبه الآباء وصلنا




سؤالى :

كيف لها اهمية قصوى و فى نفس الوقت لم تصل كلها ؟!


----------



## Abdel Messih (23 فبراير 2012)

أقصد انه لو كانت الاهمية بهذه القصوى لكان من المفترض المحافظة عليها لتصلنا كلها !
فهل هذا صحيح ؟ و هل من توضيح ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

*ليس كل كتبه الاباء المسيحين فى القرون الاولى وصلت لنا فاوريجانوس العملاق مثلا كتب مئات المجلدات حتى ان قيل عنه انه ما كتبه لا يقدر العقل البشرى ان يستوعبه 
ما يقصد بيه فى كتابات الاباء انهم حافظوا على القالب الرسولى لشرح العقيدة كونهم اقرب الى عصر الرسل فكتاباتهم تمثل اهمية كبيرة من ناحية انها كتابات قريبة العهد من تعاليم الرسل انفسهم 

ولكن مش مشترط ان يصل الينا كل كلمة كتبوها الاهم ان الذى وصل لنا نقدر ان نعرف من خلاله فكر الاباء وشروحاتهم عن الايمان المسيحى الرسولى  
*


----------



## be believer (23 فبراير 2012)

*أنا قرأت المحاضرة مرتين ولم أر شيئا مميزا فيها , فكل ما هو مكتوب فيها بديهي بالنسبة لي 
فما رأيكم ؟
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..
> *



انا معك في هذا الراي


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> سؤالى :
> 
> كيف لها اهمية قصوى و فى نفس الوقت لم تصل كلها ؟!


كدا هازعل منك!! مش دا السؤال اللي تسأله انت!

لها اهمية قصوى أي : الموجود له اهميه قصوى
ليس كل ما كتبوه وصلنا : أي ليس كل الذي له اهميه قصوى اكتشفناه

فالعام : الأهمية القصوى
الخاص : الإكتشاف..



سؤال تاني زي دا وهاتدفع نص جنية :



> أقصد انه لو كانت الاهمية بهذه القصوى لكان من المفترض المحافظة عليها لتصلنا كلها !
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟ و هل من توضيح ؟


مبدأ خاطيء، لان الكمال المطلق لا يتحقق أبداً، كله مهمة ولم تصلنا كلها لأن هناك عوامل بشرية ،، مع العلم اني هنا اتكلم عن " اقوال الآباء وأعمالهم " وليس عن " التقليد " وارجو التفريق ..



> *أنا قرأت المحاضرة مرتين ولم أر شيئا مميزا فيها , فكل ما هو مكتوب فيها بديهي بالنسبة لي
> فما رأيكم ؟*



ممتاز ، هل هذا يعني انك جاهز للسؤال ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> انا معك في هذا الراي



تمام ...


----------



## be believer (23 فبراير 2012)

> ممتاز ، هل هذا يعني انك جاهز للسؤال ؟


*  جاهز و بقوة أستاذ مولكا *​


----------



## Abdel Messih (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا دكتور يوحنا و شكرا لمولكا  ( بغض النظر عن موضوع النص جنيه :new6: )
و ان امكن تطبيق هذا الرأى فسيكون للأفضل ( فى نظرى لا اكثر ) :



> *الإخوة  والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية  الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث  إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق  ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تفضلي بطرح ما لم تفهميه فهذا هو المطلوب وهذا متوقف في البداية فالأفكار معظمها جديدة ، ونحن هنا لأجل هذا أصلا ..
> تفضلي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ، ما الذي صعب عليكي ؟
> ...




*اولا انا قريت المقاله 4 مرات كمقدمه والمقاله الاولى وقريت ال 20 صفحه فى المناقشه عشان مسالش اسئله مكررة 

 ثانيا  ياريت  العامى سهل عليا لانى بفهم بصعوبه الفصحى 


 ثالثا اتحملونى لو اسئلتى غبيه 
*






apostle.paul قال:


> *اة طبعا لازم تسالى *





*شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك*


 


​


> * اولا اللى سجلوا تقاليدهم هم الرسل انفسهم وليس اخرين فالكنيسة تسلمت الاثنين سواء التقليد الشفوى او المكتوب من الرسل انفسهم*​
> * ثانيا ضياع تقاليد الرسل مستحيل والسبب هو ان هذة التقاليد قد سلمت لكنائس  لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم فى اسكندرية وروما وشمال افريقيا وافسس وانطاكية *​
> * فالتقاليد الرسولية ليس قاصرة على فئة معينة او كنيسة محددة الكل تسلم  التعليم الرسولى والكل سجل ما تعلمه من الرسل والكل متفق على كل الحقائق *​






* الاول انا فهمت ان التقليد هى بشاره الرسل سواء كلام او كتابه رسايل *​
* واتسلمت للكنايس دى كلها فى كل حته  ومش بس اتسلمتها كتابه اتسلمتها شفهى *​
* بس مش فاهمه ازاى اتسلمت المنايس التقليد ؟ وكمان*​
* هل معناه ان كل رسول عمل رسايل كتير ووزعها على الكنايس كل كنيسه نسخه ؟ *​
*  ( حاسه ان اسئلتى غبيه استحملونى )*​
* وكمان لو حد سالنى ايه التقليد  مش ضاع هيبقى الرد  .. *​
* ان الرسل سلموا التقليد للكنايس الرسوليه فاصبح لدينا الاف المخوطات الا تثبت انه صعب  *​
* الضياع ؟؟*​
* ويعنى ايه التقاليد اتسلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم ؟؟*​


* هو ايه الفرق بين التقليد والكتاب المقدس  ؟؟ *​
* من حيث الاهميه وهو التقليد دة بيحتوى على ايه يعنى غير معرفه طقوس الكنيسه للقداسات*​
* الا قلت عليه اللتورجيه  *​

* سامحونى على جهلى واسئلتى الغبيه انا قريت المقال 4 مرات وفهمى بطئ اووى مشعارفه ليه كدة*​

* وكمان قريت ان تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع كان توثيق *​
* يعنى ايه كان توثيق مشفاهمه ؟ هو مش اتجمع من الرسل واتحط بالانجيل ؟*​
* انا حاسه ان عندى كميه معلومات غلت كتير اووى*​​
*     وقريت الواجب  *​

* ربنا يبارككم :yaka:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> *بس مش فاهمه ازاى اتسلمت المنايس التقليد ؟ وكمان*


*يعنى مثلا لما بولس راح روما علم الناس هناك ان المسيح هو حكمة الله وقوة الله الذى ارسله الاب فى شبه جسد الخطية وادان الخطية فيه وقام فى اليوم الثالث وصعد للسماوات دا تقليد رسولى مسلم و نظام الليتورجية دا تقليد رسولى مسلم
فحتى لو بولس مكتبش رسايله كنا هنؤمن بالمسيح وهنؤمن برسالته من خلال التقليد اللى تسلمته الكنيسة من الرسل 
هذا التعليم علم بيه بولس مثلا كنيسة روما 
ما علم بيه بولس الكنيسة اللى بشر فيها يعتبر تقليد رسولى فليس كل ما كتبه بولس هو فقط اللى ليه سلطان فى التعليم لكن حتى ما علموه للكنايس له نفس الدرجة فى الاهمية فى التعليم 
وهكذا باقى الرسل مرقس ويوحنا ومتى وبطرس والكل حينما كان يذهب يكرز بالمسيح كان بيكرز اولا ببشارة الانجيل ويعلم المؤمنين هناك كل اسس الايمان
كل هذة التقاليد التى علم بيها الرسل كنائسهم هى اساس الايمان الرسولى *


> *هل معناه ان كل رسول عمل رسايل كتير ووزعها على الكنايس كل كنيسه نسخه ؟*


*لا معناها ان كل رسول للمسيح حينما ذهب لبلد علم هناك باسم المسيح ولما امنوا بالمسيح سلم لهم كل ما تسلموه من المسيح
فالتسليم الرسولى من الرسل للكنائس هو دا ما نتكلم عنه *


> *ويعنى ايه التقاليد اتسلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم ؟؟*


*يعنى بولس بشر فى روما وغلاطية وكورنثوس وفيلبى وكولوسى
ومرقس بشر فى مصر وبطرس بشر فى اروشليم وروما ومتى ذهب لانطاكية ويعقوب كان فى اورشليم ويوحنا فى افسس فكان نطاق الكرازة عالمى
كل كنيسة من دول سمعوا تعليم الرسل وكل كنيسة حفظت ما تسملوه من الرسل
عالمية كرازة الرسل تؤكد ان لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال يتفقوا فيما بينهم على تلفيق تقاليد فيما بينهم

يعنى حضرتك لو سمعتى خبر فى امريكا ونفس الخبر بيتردد فى مصر وفى العراق وفى اوربا اكيد الخير دا صح لان استحالة كل الشعوب دى تتفق على تاليف شئ فيما بينهم ان لم يكن مصدر الخبر واحد
*


> * هو ايه الفرق بين التقليد والكتاب المقدس  ؟؟ *​
> * من حيث الاهميه وهو التقليد دة بيحتوى على ايه يعنى غير معرفه طقوس الكنيسه للقداسات*​
> * الا قلت عليه اللتورجيه  *​


*الكتاب هو جزء من التقليد كتبه الرسل 
والتقليد مش فقط بيحوى النظام الليتورجى لكنه بيحوى كل التقاليد اللى تسملناها من الرسل سواء لاهوتية او طقسية او ادبية او اخلاقية 
*


> * وكمان قريت ان تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع كان توثيق *​
> * يعنى ايه كان توثيق مشفاهمه ؟ هو مش اتجمع من الرسل واتحط بالانجيل ؟*​


*يعنى لما كتب الرسل بعض ما علموه للكنايس كان لمجرد توثيق بعض التعاليم لكى تحفظ فى الكنيسة وتقرا على الشعب *


----------



## be believer (23 فبراير 2012)

*الاختبار الذي سأخضع له أنا متى سيكون ؟ وهل سيتم طرح الأسئلة هنا أم برسالة خاصة موجهة لي أم كيف؟
وما هي مدة الوقت القصوى المتاحة لإجابتي على الاختبار؟
وشكرا
*​


----------



## mr_antonyous (23 فبراير 2012)

معلش معرفتش اقرى المحاضرة الاولى الا دلوقتى عشان دروسى 
اول سؤال ليا يعنى ايه الصلوات الليتورجية ؟
تانى سؤال هو التقاليد اللى احنا اخدناها من الرسل دى اللى هى الطقوس الكنسية وكدا ولا ايه بالظبط وهى موجودة فى كتب ايه ؟؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (23 فبراير 2012)

هل استنتج من كلامك يا دكتور يوحنا *202* الآتى ؟ :

ان ما كتبه الرسل فى العهد الجديد له نفس اهمية التقليد اعتمادا على :

1 - 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 فيقول :
كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله

2 - 2 بطرس 1 : 21 فيقول :
بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس

فبالتالى يكون ما كتب و ما قاله الرسل عن التقليد له نفس الاهمية ؟

النقطة الثانية :

هل نعتبر كتابات الآباء هو شرح او تفسير او توضيح او .. الخ .. على اساس التقليد و العهد الجديد ؟


----------



## ibnelfady (23 فبراير 2012)

*محاضرة جميلة وشيقة  بالرغم ان فى معلومات عارفها من قبل كده واتعلمتها من كنيستى الارثوذكسية زى مثلا ان التقليد مقسم الى قسمين شفوى وهو ما سلمه الرسل لنا من تعاليم ومكتوب وهو العهد الجديد وهو اثبات لما علمه الرسل لنا شكراً لمحايدتكم*

*



كيف نؤمن؟،يقول القديس بولس الرسول أن "الإيمان بالخبر، والخبر بكلمة الله "،فما هى "كلمة الله " المقصودةهنا؟ يستطيع أي شخص منكم أن يقول بكل سهولة، كلمة الله أي الكتاب المقدس أوَيوجدغيرها كلمة الله؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*تعليقى على السؤال أوَيوجد غيرها كلمة الله؟ هو الاتى*

طبعا ولكن يوجد مفهومين لكلمة الله :

1- مفهوم كلمة الله بمعنى الكتاب المقدس وهو كلام الله والتعاليم والوصايا التى اعطاها للبشر

2- لقب كلمة الله الذى نختص به السيد المسيح له كل المجد حينما نتكلم عن الوهيته
وعن اقنوميته وعن علاقته بباقى الاقانيم


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 فبراير 2012)

كدا حرام بجد

اقرا الموضوع من  اوله لاخره عشان مش اكرر الاسئله

بس الحمد لله
كل الاسئله اللي كانت فيبالي تم الاجابه عليها

اشكركم لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## ibnelfady (23 فبراير 2012)

ولكن بالرغم من هذا يوجد معلومات جديده لا اعرفها 
                                                              استمروا بنعمة المسيح


----------



## kibrom (23 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح اولا للجميع 
 تم تحميل المقالتين المقدمة و المحاضرة الاولة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله القوي 

انهارده قريت الست اصحاحات اللي اتطلب قرئتهم في الدرس الاول 
وطلعت بكام حاجه هقولها وياريت يتم توضيح الصح منهم من الغلط 
وكمان كنت عايز اسال عن حاجه كده 

في سفر التكوين الاصحاصح الاول 
وجدت الدليل النصي علي ان 
الله خلق الارض في 6 ايام 
وده هستعين بيه لو حد سالني ايه اثباتك ان الله هو اللي خلق الكون بفرض انه السائل ملحد مثلا  

وكمان وجدت دليل حقيقه وجود التنانين في العصور الاولي 


وسؤالي في الاصحاح ده 
عن " الجلد "
هل هو المقصدو بيه هو الجليد 
واذا كان هو 
ما معني انه بقي سماء ؟في الايه دي

عَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.
وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَانِيا.

 سفر التكوين الاصحاح التاني 
خلق ادم 
وتحذير الرب بعدم الاقتراب من شجره معرفه الخير والشر 
وتجربه الله لادم في الطاعه 

ودليل خلق حواء من ضلع ادم 
ونشاه سر الزيجه


سفر الرؤيا اصحاح 20

 تشبيه التنين والحيه بالشيطان 
وده ليه دليل بلعنه الحيه في سفر التكوين 

وكمان بيان لمصير الانسان 
حسب اعمالهم 
كمثال للفردوس والنعيم 

وذكر ايضا جوج وماجوج 

سؤالي علي هذاء الجزء 

ما هي المدينه المحبوبه  ؟


رؤيا 21

بيان شروط الحياه الابديه  والموت الابدي 

رؤيا 22
اثبات اتحاد الاب والابن 


«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».


 ارجوا تصحيح اي خطاء 
علي الاجزاء اللي فهمتها 

سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *الاختبار الذي سأخضع له أنا متى سيكون ؟ وهل سيتم طرح الأسئلة هنا أم برسالة خاصة موجهة لي أم كيف؟
> وما هي مدة الوقت القصوى المتاحة لإجابتي على الاختبار؟
> وشكرا*



لا تتعجل ، تابع إلى وقت السؤال ...


----------



## رامي-777 (23 فبراير 2012)

اهميه التقليد فهو له اهميه كبيره زي ما  وضحتو في المحاضره بس في بعض المعلومات يليت تفدوني فيها بخصوص التقليد
 في القول ان   1.
....للمسيحي حق في التفسير ولكن تحت ضوابط معينة، أهمها هنا هو عدم مناقضة التقليد الرسولي الراسخ في التفسير
هل هدا يعني ان التقليد معصوم والى
الى اي حد يمكن ان نعتمد على التىقليد هل الى حد الاعتماد على الكتاب المقدس
فهل هو معصوم خالي من الاخطاء ولا يمكن  ان يناقض الانجيل او يمكن ان يتسرب فيه بعض الاخطاء ويتعرض لتحريف 

2.......ما هي شروط  لمعرفه ادا كان التقليد صحيح او خاطى يعني مثل هناك شروط تحدد قانونيه الاسفار المقدسه 
وازا في امكانيه تحدد موعد المحاضره او المقاله الثانيه
سلام المسيح معكم وربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## بشار الشمني (23 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> لسة ما عداش اول يوم .. فاضل حوالي ساعتين وشوية على اول 24 ساعة ..
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا يا اخ مولكان 
بس انا اليوم سجلت بالدورة يعني ما صارلي 15 ساعة ... 
قرأت المقدمة بشكل تفصيلي ... وكل شي فيها واضح ... بس المحاضرة الاولى راح اكمل دراستها يوم غد ان شاء الله.
ولكن ستكون هناك اسئلة كثيرة ... هههههههه انا دارس لاهوت عقيدي ، وان شاء الله لن تتعبوا معي ههههههه وتحياتي 

سلام رئيس السلام 
صلوا لاجلي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (23 فبراير 2012)

> *وأيضا لكوننا نعيش في مجتمع يغلب عليه الثقافة الإسلامية الموروثة. فانا أعرف سبب عدم الهضم
> *


اشكرك لتفهمك 



> *2. تقول " كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة  " وانا بدوري أسألك ، لماذا " لابد " ؟ ألم يكن في مقدورهم أن يكتبوا فور صعود المسيح كل شيء ؟ *


*

لا لم يكن بمقدورهم لان الكرازة كانت مدعمه بالايات والمعجزات واعمال القوات 
كان الله يدعم المبشرين (مثل فيلبس عندما بشر فى السامرة ) بايات وعجائب 
ايضا بولس الرسول يقول لاهل كورنثوس (وانا ايها الاخوة لما اتيت اليكم اتيت ليس بسمو الكلام او الحكمه مناديا لكم بالانجيل بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ) وههذاالبرهان هو المعجزات والايات التابعه 

وفى سفر الاعمال صلى الرسول بطرس قائلا (والان يا  رب انظر الى تهديداتهم وامنح عبيدك ان يتكلموا بكلامك بكل مجاهرة بمد يدك للشفاء ولتجرى ايات وعجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع * *
من هنا كان لابد للمسيحيه من البدء شفاهة لان الايات والمعجزات مع عمل الروح القدس فى التاثير بكلمه البشارة 

فالكرازة اساسا دعمت بعمل الروح القدس فى الشفاءات واخراج الشياطين ومواهب الروح الخارقه وهذا ما لم يكن ممكنا ان يراه الاخرون فى الكتابه فى الانجيل المدون 
فبحسب فهمى البسيط ان العهد الجديد هو خلاصه ما يريد ان يعلنه الله لنا 
والا فلماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا ؟؟

*


> *
> التقليد هو : المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) المنقول شفاهة ( التسليم ) ..*



*تمام ما عنديش مشكله لكن اعذرنى اخى مدى مصداقيه التسليم الشفاهى ايضا لا اهضمها 
لان كل شخص ينقل الحقيقه باسلوبه فيزيد وينقص منها بحسب مفهومه 
وهذه حقيقه معروفه(سيكولوجيه الاشاعه ) فلو انك قلت لى حقيقه سافهمها ولكنى ساصيغها وازيد عليها وانقص منها بتعبيراتى ومفاهيمى فيكون مدى مصداقيه التعليم المنقول شفاهة اقل من المكتوب بالكتاب المقدس *

*اتمنى الا اكون مزعجا لكم :smil13:
تقبلوا محبتى :961gn:
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> *تمام ما عنديش مشكله لكن اعذرنى اخى مدى مصداقيه التسليم الشفاهى ايضا لا اهضمها
> لان كل شخص ينقل الحقيقه باسلوبه فيزيد وينقص منها بحسب مفهومه
> وهذه حقيقه معروفه(سيكولوجيه الاشاعه ) فلو انك  قلت لى حقيقه سافهمها ولكنى ساصيغها وازيد عليها وانقص منها بتعبيراتى  ومفاهيمى فيكون مدى مصداقيه التعليم المنقول شفاهة اقل من المكتوب بالكتاب  المقدس *


*معلش استاذ المفدى بالدم
ايه هو مفهومك عن التقليد الرسولى؟

انا بعتذر انى مكنتش متابع اول باول 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



بس مش فاهمه ازاى اتسلمت المنايس التقليد ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الكنائس تسلمت التقليد عن طريق البشارة نفسها والتلمذة والرسامة للأساقفة والقسس والشمامسة والمتابعة الدورية لهم ..




			هل معناه ان كل رسول عمل رسايل كتير ووزعها على الكنايس كل كنيسه نسخه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا، الرسل جميعهم ذهبوا إلى أماكن عديدة في العالم أجمع وبشروا " بلسانهم " وعلموا عن المسيح وخلاصه وتجسده وووو 

وفيما بعد عندما بدأ الرسل يتنيحون، بدأوا بالكاتبة لا لكي يؤثثوا إيمان بل لكي يوثقون هذا التقليد في وثيقة مكتوبة يرجع إليها ويتم قراءتها في الكنيسة على الشعب ....





وكمان لو حد سالنى ايه التقليد  مش ضاع هيبقى الرد  ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​التقليد هو الإيمان اللي بتؤمني بيه اليوم ، 
هل الله تجسد ؟
هل الله قام بفداء الإنسان ؟
هل المسيح هو الله ؟
هل الله ثلاثة أقانيم ؟
هل ....إلخ

دا اسمه التقليد ، اللي هو الإيمانيات ..




ان الرسل سلموا التقليد للكنايس الرسوليه فاصبح لدينا الاف المخوطات

أنقر للتوسيع...

استاذة ، هل تقصدي التقليد المكتوب ؟
لو تقصدي المكتوب ، فهذا موضوع تاني هانتكلم فيه بعدين لما نخش شوية في الحاجات الجامدة ..

لكن لو تقصدي التقليد الشفهي فمافيش علاقة ، التقليد كان شفهي وظل شفهي الى يومنا هذا ، وتم كتابة بعض منه ...




الا تثبت انه صعب​
الضياع ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا التقليد المكتوب مش المنقول فاهةً ..




ويعنى ايه التقاليد اتسلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني مثلا ، الكنيسة بتاعة الإسكندرية مار مرقس بشرها ، وكنائس روما بشرها القديس مرقس وهكذا ، فكل كنيسة من دول موجود عندها نفس التقليد رغم أن الرسل ماراحوش لكل الكنايس دي عشان يكون الإيمان واحد ، لكن لان التقليد واحد فظل واحدا ...




هو ايه الفرق بين التقليد والكتاب المقدس  ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


التقليد : الكتاب المقدس ، التعاليم المسلمة من الرسل..




من حيث الاهميه وهو التقليد دة بيحتوى على ايه يعنى غير معرفه طقوس الكنيسه للقداسات

أنقر للتوسيع...

الطقوس دي جزء من التلقيد الشفهي ، ولكن التقليد الشفهي كله هو الإيمان كله اللي بتؤمني بيه ..



سامحونى على جهلى واسئلتى الغبيه انا قريت المقال 4 مرات وفهمى بطئ اووى مشعارفه ليه كدة​


أنقر للتوسيع...


رجاء ماتقوليش كدا ، السبب اني بكتب بغير العامية..




وكمان قريت ان تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع كان توثيق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه كان توثيق ، يعني اية ؟

يعني مثلا ، انا قلت لك اني اسم مولكا وان مولكا دا في منتدى الكنيسة واني مثلا مهندس واني بحب الدفاعيات ، دا اسمه اية ؟
دا اسمه تسليم ، يعني بسلمك معلومات عن شخص معين ( مع الفارق طبعا ) ، لكن دلوقتي لما جيت اموت، قلت لك انا هاكتب الكلام دا اللي انا قلته ليكي بالبق هاكتبه دلوقتي بإيدي ، فكل حاجة قلتها ليكي اصبحت موثقة ، يعني ليها مكان مكتوبة فيه ..
فالكتاب المقدس جاء توثيق لإيمان موجود بالفعل ...




يعنى ايه كان توثيق مشفاهمه ؟ هو مش اتجمع من الرسل واتحط بالانجيل ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصي، اديكي مثال ابسط ،،

انا مثلا مؤلف ترانيم ( مثلا ) وانتي ملحنة ، فأنا ممكن اجي اول مرة واقول لك الكلام اللي انا ألفته باللحن ، زي لحن تين شوري ، جميل ؟


طيب دا انتي حفظتيه مني انا بالبق ، طيب لو حبيت اكتبه ليكي كتابة عشان تحفظيه بعد لما اموت ؟

اقوم جايب ورقة وقلم وكاتبه ليكي بإيدي عشان تحفظيه وتقرأيه على اولادك وهكذا ، دا اسمه توثيق ، يعني كتابة أمر ما لتأكيده ..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



			معلش معرفتش اقرى المحاضرة الاولى الا دلوقتى عشان دروسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولا يهمك ..



			اول سؤال ليا يعنى ايه الصلوات الليتورجية ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عارف صلاة القداس ؟ عارف صلاة البصخة ؟ عارف صلاة رفع بخور عشية وباكر واللقان وووو ؟ كل دا صلوات ليتورجية ..




			تانى سؤال هو التقاليد اللى احنا اخدناها من الرسل دى اللى هى الطقوس الكنسية وكدا ولا ايه بالظبط وهى موجودة فى كتب ايه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

التقليد دا ، هو الطقوس + الإيمان المسلم + المعلومات عن يسوع المسيح ..

ومكتوب جزء منه في كتب زي الدسقولية ...


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> ان ما كتبه الرسل فى العهد الجديد له نفس اهمية التقليد اعتمادا على :
> 
> 1 - 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 فيقول :
> كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله
> ...



ليس فقط هذه الآيات ، بل ما طرحته ايضا وآخريات ...


> النقطة الثانية :
> 
> هل نعتبر كتابات الآباء هو شرح او تفسير او توضيح او .. الخ .. على اساس التقليد و العهد الجديد ؟



مش فاهم!


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> 2- لقب كلمة الله الذى نختص به السيد المسيح له كل المجد حينما نتكلم عن الوهيته
> وعن اقنوميته وعن علاقته بباقى الاقانيم


حبيبي ، احنا بنتكلم عن كلمة الله المعنى الأول مش الثاني ..



> كدا حرام بجد
> 
> اقرا الموضوع من  اوله لاخره عشان مش اكرر الاسئله
> 
> ...



المناقشات دي أهم بكتير ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *بسم الله القوي
> 
> انهارده قريت الست اصحاحات اللي اتطلب قرئتهم في الدرس الاول
> وطلعت بكام حاجه هقولها وياريت يتم توضيح الصح منهم من الغلط
> ...




حبيبي ، التعليق على المحاضرة مش على الواجب


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> شكرا جزيلا يا اخ مولكان
> بس انا اليوم سجلت بالدورة يعني ما صارلي 15 ساعة ...
> قرأت المقدمة بشكل تفصيلي ... وكل شي فيها واضح ... بس المحاضرة الاولى راح اكمل دراستها يوم غد ان شاء الله.
> ولكن ستكون هناك اسئلة كثيرة ... هههههههه انا دارس لاهوت عقيدي ، وان شاء الله لن تتعبوا معي ههههههه وتحياتي
> ...



تشرفنا بحضرتك ...


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2012)

> *اول سؤال ليا يعنى ايه الصلوات الليتورجية ؟ 			 		*


*الليتورجيا هى تنظيم حياة الكنيسة بكل ما فيها 
كل طقوس الكنيسة وتنظيماتها هى الليتورجية 

للتوضيح ان مش كل نص ليتورجى مصدره رسولى الليتورجيا قالبها الاساسى رسولى لكنه تعرض لتطورات على مر الزمن  
فهناك لتيورجيات كتبها اباء فى القرون التالية زى لتورجية القديس باسيليوس الكبير وليتورجية القديس غريغوريوس وليتورجية القديس يوحنا فم الذهب 

لكن القالب الاساسى لليتورجيا اساسه رسولى



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



			هل هدا يعني ان التقليد معصوم والى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

التقليد هو الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسيين ، وبالتالي فهو معصوم لأنه له نفس القدسية للكتاب المقدس لان مصدرهما واحد والكلام عن شخص واحد ...




			الى اي حد يمكن ان نعتمد على التىقليد هل الى حد الاعتماد على الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا يفسر ذاك وذاك يفسر هذا ..




			فهل هو معصوم خالي من الاخطاء ولا يمكن  ان يناقض الانجيل او يمكن ان يتسرب فيه بعض الاخطاء ويتعرض لتحريف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ...




			2.......ما هي شروط  لمعرفه ادا كان التقليد صحيح او خاطى يعني مثل هناك شروط تحدد قانونيه الاسفار المقدسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، التقليد ليس تفسيرا ، التقليد إيمان ،،

ما هو ايمانك في المسيحيية ؟ ممكن تقول لي ؟




			وازا في امكانيه تحدد موعد المحاضره او المقاله الثانيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل 72 ساعة ...

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 فبراير 2012)

*مشكله الموجودة حتي الان هو ربط كلمه التقليد المقدس  بتوثيق التقليد  لذلك اتمني وضع مقارنه او تفريق بينهم*

*اتمني جمع جميع الاسئله والردود في نفس المقاله لكي يستفيد من يطلع عليها*

*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

*



 لا لم يكن بمقدورهم لان الكرازة كانت مدعمه بالايات والمعجزات واعمال القوات 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تقصد " لم يكن بمقدورهم " أم تقصد " لم يكن هناك داعي " ؟ اعتقد انك تقصد الأخيرة ،،

كان في مقدورهم يا عزيزي فما الذي سيمنعهم عن الكتابة ؟؟


وما علاقة الآيات بكتابة وثائق ؟

هم يكتبون ويبشرون ويحصل معهم آيات ، فما التعارض إن فعلوا الثلاثة ؟




كان الله يدعم المبشرين (مثل فيلبس عندما بشر فى السامرة ) بايات وعجائب 
ايضا بولس الرسول يقول لاهل كورنثوس (وانا ايها الاخوة لما اتيت اليكم اتيت ليس بسمو الكلام او الحكمه مناديا لكم بالانجيل بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ) وههذاالبرهان هو المعجزات والايات التابعه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ، انا لا اتكلم عن كيف كانوا يقبلون البشارة ، لا ، انا اتكلم عن لماذا لم يكتبوا إنجيلا مثلا في اول الكرازة بدلا من الهذهاب أنفسهم وتبشير العالم ؟
لماذا ؟




 فالكرازة اساسا  دعمت بعمل الروح القدس فى الشفاءات واخراج الشياطين ومواهب الروح الخارقه  وهذا ما لم يكن ممكنا ان يراه الاخرون فى الكتابه فى الانجيل المدون 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا عزيزي ، كان يمكن ان يحدث ك لهذا + الكتابة التوثيقية ، فما المانع ؟




 فبحسب فهمى البسيط ان العهد الجديد هو خلاصه ما يريد ان يعلنه الله لنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

العهد الجديد هو وثائق كتبها الآباء الرسل بوحي من الله كتوثيق للإيمان الذي بشروا به بوحي من الله ( له سلطان ) ..




 والا فلماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال ان التقليد ليس وحيا ؟ ألم نقل ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه تقليدا ؟




تمام ما عنديش مشكله لكن اعذرنى اخى مدى مصداقيه التسليم الشفاهى ايضا لا اهضمها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف لا تهضمها ولماذا ؟

تعالى نشوف ، 
هل عندما كنت صغيرا ، كانوا يكتبون لك طريقة رشم الصليب ام كانوا يعلمونها لك ؟
هل كنت تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ام كنت تردد ما تسمعه في الكنيسة ومدرس الآحاد من آيات في الكتاب مثل ، الله محبة ، والمحبة لا تسقط أبداً ....إلخ ؟

فيما بعد أنت إحتجت لمرجع ثابت معك وهذا المرجع هو الكاتب المقدس فهو يؤكد على كل ما تعلمته ، الخلاص ، الفداء التجسد ، الثالوث ، بتولية العذراء ، مساواة الأقانيم ووحدتها في الجوهر ....إلخ

فهل تشك في أن ما تلعمته من الكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية من تعليم عام ؟ ولماذا ؟


التقليد ليس التفسير ، التفسير هو ناتج التقليد وليس هو كل التقليد ..




 لان كل شخص ينقل الحقيقه باسلوبه فيزيد وينقص منها بحسب مفهومه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل ، اي حقيقة ؟ اعطني امثلة بالإيجاب وامثلة بالنفي ، بمعنى ان تقول لي ،

الحقائق التي لا يمكن ان يزاد عليها او ينقص منها هى : ....
الحقائق التي يمكن الإضافة عليها والحذف منها هى : ..

لأناقشها معك ..




وما الذي يضمن لك ايضا ان هذا لم يحدث في الكتاب المقدس ؟




وهذه حقيقه معروفه(سيكولوجيه الاشاعه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت مازلت تفهم يا عزيزي ان التقليد عبارة عن ثقافات وعادات لبشر!




فلو  انك قلت لى حقيقه سافهمها ولكنى ساصيغها وازيد عليها وانقص منها بتعبيراتى  ومفاهيمى فيكون مدى مصداقيه التعليم المنقول شفاهة اقل من المكتوب بالكتاب  المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا إن كان يحتمل الزيادة والنقصان اصلا 


مثلا سأعطيك مثالا ،

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ..

أضف على هذه الحقيقة الثابتة تقليدا في نفس النقطة أي الوهية المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ... أو احذف منها ..

حاول وسأريك الإستحالة ..




*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2012)

> *مشكله الموجودة حتي الان هو ربط كلمه التقليد المقدس  بتوثيق التقليد  لذلك اتمني وضع مقارنه او تفريق بينهم
> 
> اتمني جمع جميع الاسئله والردود في نفس المقاله لكي يستفيد من يطلع عليها
> 
> ربنا يبارككم*​


*

عزيزي ، رجاء ان تتحدث عن مشكلتك أنت او سؤالك أنت ...
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*انا شايف ان فى نشاط الى حد ما بس برضة بالنسبة للى سجلوا الاعداد قليلة

*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (24 فبراير 2012)

"ومن المعروف بداهةً أنه لم يكن هناك إنجيلاً في حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب الجسد،ماذا يقصد بعبارة (انجيلا بحسب الجسد)


----------



## Trans (24 فبراير 2012)

_تم تحميل المقدمه والمحاضره الاولى _


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

*هل التقليد تم الالتزام به في العهد الجديد فقط ام في العهد القديم ايضاً؟*

*قاموس الكنيسة الرسولية يقول:*

The body of religious literature contained in the OT is itself largely the deposit of oral tradition. As the result of its progressive canonization, this literature acquired the character of a fixed norm of faith and conduct.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3125605#_ftn1
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3125605#_ftnref1Gordon, A. R. (1916-1918). Tradition. In J. Hastings (Ed.), _Dictionary of the Apostolic Church (2 Vols.)_ (J. Hastings, Ed.) (2:609). New York: Charles Scribner's Sons.

اذا يقول بأن هذا الادب الذي تناقل قد أخذ معياراً ثابتاً للايمان والسلوك..

ومن الدليل اعلاه ...فأن نقل التقليد تميز به الكتبة اليهود لانه منهج التلميذ والمعلم ...وهذا يضعنا امام اكثر التلاميذ والاباء احتكاكاً ما لم نقل اصولاً لليهودية كي يتم من خلاله نقل التقليد للاجيال التي بعد الاباء!

هل هذا طرح مقبول؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

> ماذا يقصد بعبارة (انجيلا بحسب الجسد)


*ممكن بس تقولى جملة انجيل بحسب الجسد دى موجودة فين؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ فادى الكلدانى كلامك اكيد صح
مفهوم التقليد الابائى مش مفهوم مسيحى فقط لكنه كان معروف فى كنيسة العهد القديم من قبل موسى وتدوين التقليد فى ناموسه  *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذ فادى الكلدانى كلامك اكيد صح*
> *مفهوم التقليد الابائى مش مفهوم مسيحى فقط لكنه كان معروف فى كنيسة العهد القديم من قبل موسى وتدوين التقليد فى ناموسه  *


 

شكرا للرد ...اذاً التلاميذ والاباء ذو الاصول اليهودية ..كانوا السباقين في هذا..وهذا يفسر تطابق مفهوم التقليد بين المسيحية واليهودية ...وعندما دخل الامميين للمسيحية بدأت في مرحلة ما ...عملية التدوين...المتمثلة بالعهد الجديد..وهذا ايضاً يفسر كتابته بلغة اصلية واحدة وهي اليونانية (بالاضافة لكونها اللغة السائدة في عصر ما قبل وبعد المسيح).


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> "ومن المعروف بداهةً أنه لم يكن هناك إنجيلاً في حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب الجسد،ماذا يقصد بعبارة (انجيلا بحسب الجسد)



لا حضرتك ، انا اقول " "ومن المعروف بداهةً أنه لم يكن هناك إنجيلاً في حياة *الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب الجسد*، " أي في فترة إخلاء الذات لربنا يسوع المسيح ، فالكلمة تعود على المسيح وليس على الإنجيل ..



> _تم تحميل المقدمه والمحاضره الاولى _



اتمنى سماع مناقشتك ..



> *قاموس الكنيسة الرسولية يقول:*
> 
> The body of religious literature contained in the OT is itself largely the deposit of oral tradition. As the result of its progressive canonization, this literature acquired the character of a fixed norm of faith and conduct.
> Gordon, A. R. (1916-1918). Tradition. In J. Hastings (Ed.), _Dictionary of the Apostolic Church (2 Vols.)_ (J. Hastings, Ed.) (2:609). New York: Charles Scribner's Sons.



سعيد ببداية إقتباساتك أخي الحبيب ، ليس لأنه اقتباس يخص الموضوع فقط ، بل لأجل سبب آخر تعرفه جيداً 



> هل هذا طرح مقبول؟



نعم ، ولكن مع الفارق أن هذا تسليم من 82 رسول تقريبا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> شكرا للرد ...اذاً التلاميذ والاباء ذو  الاصول اليهودية ..كانوا السباقين في هذا..وهذا يفسر تطابق مفهوم التقليد  بين المسيحية واليهودية ...وعندما دخل الامميين للمسيحية بدأت في مرحلة ما  ...عملية التدوين...المتمثلة بالعهد الجديد..وهذا ايضاً يفسر كتابته بلغة  اصلية واحدة وهي اليونانية (بالاضافة لكونها اللغة السائدة في عصر ما قبل  وبعد المسيح).



وأسباب أخرى ...


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

> ، ليس لأنه اقتباس يخص الموضوع فقط ، بل لأجل سبب آخر تعرفه جيداً


*فادى ليه مستقبل باهر والسبب الاخر هيعطيه قوة 40 حصان كاهل الجنة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2012)

*ملف الوورد 2003 فيه فيروس​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *فادى ليه مستقبل باهر والسبب الاخر هيعطيه قوة 40 حصان كاهل الجنة *



يا فاهمني انت يا فاهمني ، شفت يا فادي ، الدكتور فهمنا ازاي ؟؟ 



> *ملف الوورد فيه فيروس​*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184272

what ?!!!

فيرس بملف الوورد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انهو ملف دا وبرنامج اية دا ؟؟

ماينفعش يكون في فيرس في ملف الوورد!!!!


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

انا حملت الملف امبارح
كل حاجه بالنسبالى واضحه
و استفدت كتير من المناقشات هنا
ف انتظار المقاله الثانيه

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> انا حملت الملف امبارح
> كل حاجه بالنسبالى واضحه
> و استفدت كتير من المناقشات هنا
> ف انتظار المقاله الثانيه​



تمام جدا، ربنا يباركك

هل قرأتي الواجب ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (24 فبراير 2012)

تم التحميل شكرا لك مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

والمناقشات؟ والواجب ؟


----------



## بشار الشمني (24 فبراير 2012)

ورد في المحاضرة الاولى 
هذه العبارة ... اسف لان لا اعلم لماذا لا اتسطيع الاقتباس 

فقد إضطر الآباء في هذه الفترة لإستخدام مصطلحات وتعابير يحاولون بها إيصال المعنى الذي يتم شرحه لعامة الشعب وغيرهم، فحاولوا بقدر الإمكان إتخاذ مصطلحات يضعونها كتعبير عن المصطلحات الأصلية ( مثل كلمة " اقنوم " ، تعبر عن " هيبوستاسيس " ) ومع مرور الوقت وضعف التعليم الآبائي نظراً للظروف المختلفة التي تمر بها كل دولة وكل شعب داخل كل دولة فأصبحت هذه الكلمات العربية ( مثل أقنوم ) هى المستخدمة بشكل شِبة مطلق وبدون شرح دقيق للأصول التي تعبر عنها هذه الكلمات، فإختلط المعنى على كثير من الناس، هكذا كل المصطلحات تقريباً، والحاصل الآن أن نسبة كبيرة من المسيحيية لا يعرفون المعاني الصحيحة التي تقف خلف كل مصطلح بل يكاد لايعرفون المصطلح الأصلي نفسه.

لم افهم ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟ 

ورد أيضا ما يلي في فقرة بمن نؤمن 

""فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الغاية في حد ذاته، ليست حروفه هى الغاية ، الحروف هذه هى وسيلة لشرح وإيصال رسالة البشارة والخلاص لكل العالم ، لكن ليست هى نفسها حجر الزاوية ، هى تبشر بحجر الزاوية ولكنها ليست هى حجر الزاوية، فكل أرتباطنا هو بالمسيح لأن ليس بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص""

استاذنا العزيز ... يسوع هو اقنوم الكلمة ... اي (كلمة الله) والانجيل هو كلمة الله... فالانجيل ويسوع واحد ولا فرق بينهما.   فما تعليقك ؟؟ الانجيل هو لخلاص الجنس البشري ويسوع ايضا جاء لخلاص الجنس البشري واعادته الى صورة اجمل من الصورة الاولى ... الغاية واحدة.

ويتبع


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

*



لم افهم ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نتيجة إنعدام إستخدام اللغات القديمة ( اليونانية، السريانية، اللاتينية ) ودخول لغة واحدة هى " العربية " فما عاد الشعب المسيحي يعرف الأصول للكلمات، فأضطر الآباء في شروحاتهم إلى استخدام تعابير باللغة العربية لتسهيل فهم الشعب أو للتعويض عن الكلمات الأصلية بكلمات أخرى عربية...




استاذنا العزيز ... يسوع هو اقنوم الكلمة ... اي (كلمة  الله) والانجيل هو كلمة الله... فالانجيل ويسوع واحد ولا فرق بينهما.   فما  تعليقك ؟؟ الانجيل هو لخلاص الجنس البشري ويسوع ايضا جاء لخلاص الجنس  البشري واعادته الى صورة اجمل من الصورة الاولى ... الغاية واحدة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ، بالطبع كلامك صحيح، ولكن هل انا اتكلم عن " أقنوم الكلمة " ؟ أم أني أتكلم عن " كلمة الله " أي " كلام الله " ؟

انا اقصد يا عزيزي كلام الله وليس " اقنوم الكلمة نفسه " ..
وتعليقك صحيح جدا، لان غاية التقليد ( الكاتب المقدس + التسليم الرسولي ) هو المسيح نفسه - كما قلنا - فهو حجر الزاوية ..
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 فبراير 2012)

> *عزيزي  ، انا لا اتكلم عن كيف كانوا يقبلون البشارة ، لا ، انا اتكلم عن لماذا لم  يكتبوا إنجيلا مثلا في اول الكرازة بدلا من الهذهاب أنفسهم وتبشير العالم ؟*





> * لماذا ؟*




*لاسباب كثيرة كانوا يذهبون **
 اولا الامر الالهى..اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقه كلها 

 ثانيا ..كان الرسل والتلاميذ يضعون اساس الكنيسه فبولس الرسول يقول ...مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاويه ..فبناء الكنيسه (كجسد المسيح بدا على اكتاف هؤلاء الاباء )

 ثالثاكانت الايات هى عنصر الجذب لمعرفه المسيح الذى يلفت الانتباه الى البشارة نفسها فكان الناس يرونالايات والتابعه للبشارة فتاخذ الكرازة مصداقيه وهذا لم يكن متاحا لو اكتقواا بالكتابه *فقط




> *العهد الجديد هو وثائق كتبها الآباء الرسل بوحي من الله كتوثيق للإيمان الذي بشروا به بوحي من الله ( له سلطان ) ..*


*
اذا التقليد الشفهى هو  نفس فحوى الكتاب المقدس باللغه التى انتجها الاباء الاولين وباسلوب مبسط للمسيحيين الاوائل ...هل فهمى صحيح ؟*




> *من قال ان التقليد ليس وحيا ؟ ألم نقل ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه تقليدا ؟*


*لم اقل ان التقليد ليس وحيا 
بل كلامى كان ....فلماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا )؟؟؟
 وهذا كنايه عن التقليد الشفهى **
*



> *كيف لا تهضمها ولماذا ؟*


*

لا اعرف ان كنت ساعبر عما فى خاطرى ام لا**
 ولكن مثلا بعض الترتيبات فى الكنيسه عوملت على انها ثوابت((( لست اقصد فئه معينه )))) مع انها وضعت لتسهيل الايمان بالطريقه التى تناسب ذلك المكان وتلك البيئه 
 فمثلا(( وارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا ))) القداس الالهى والالحان كانت اشهر موسيقى عند المصريين وقت دخول مارمرقس مصروتسهيلا لمعرفه الايمان تم ترتيب الصلوات والكلمات على تلك الالحان ليسهل تلاوتها وممارسه الصلوات  على المسيحيين الجدد وهذا لن تجده مثلا فى كنائس الغرب بنفس الالحان ونفس الترتيب 
 ستجد جوهر التعليم ولكن كل بحسب بيئته وطريقته
 اتمنى اكون وصلت فكرتى 

 خلاصه 
 هذه خلاصه مافهمته ان التقليد هو كل ما يخص ايماننا المسيحى ككنيسه واحدة جامعه رسوليه من لاهوت المسيح والتجسد والفداء وازليه الابن ووحدة اللاهوت والناسوت ووحدانيه الله والثالوث وووو .....الخ
 من خلال الكتابالمقدس وكتاابات الاباءالرسل ........هل هذا صحيح ام ان فهمى للامر لم يكن صحيحا ؟


ملحوظة تم قراء الواجب :ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## ibnelfady (24 فبراير 2012)

*انا قريت الـ 6 اصحاحات المطلوبين ولقيت فعلا انها بتبدى بخلقة العالم *

*وسقوط الانسان وتنتهى بإعادة الانسان **لمجده الاول وصورته الطاهرة *

*التى خلقه الله عليها.*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*انا حملت ملف أنترو المقدمة لكن اين رابط المقال الاول ..
آسف لتأخري ..
لي عودة للمناقشة اليوم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> والمناقشات؟ والواجب ؟


؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 فبراير 2012)

*قريت المقدمة والمحاضرة استفدت منها كتيرا واكيد سأقرأها مرة اخرى والواجب
وقرأت كل الصفحات ووجدت الاجابات على اسئلتي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

انا متابعه الاسئله هنا اول باول للاستفاده
واشكركم علي المناقشات الرائعه المفيده جدا


هو ممكن نشير الموضوع علي الفيس ؟


----------



## تـ+ـونى (24 فبراير 2012)

انا بصراحه معرفتش احمل حاجه لكن اخدتهم نسخ ولصق عندى على ملف ورد
شكرا لتعبكم
​


----------



## MAJI (24 فبراير 2012)

بشار الشمني قال:


> ورد في المحاضرة الاولى
> هذه العبارة ... اسف لان لا اعلم لماذا لا اتسطيع الاقتباس
> لم افهم ماذا تريد ان تقول؟؟
> 
> ...


عندما قرأت هذه الفقرة فهمتها على ان الانجيل ليس بحرفية كلماته بل بروح معانيها . 
وقراءة مابين سطوره .
لنركز على هدفه الذي هو الخلاص بالمسيح.
فهل يا استاذ مولكا تحليلي صحيح؟
وشكرا


----------



## صوت الرب (24 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> عندما قرأت هذه الفقرة فهمتها على ان الانجيل ليس بحرفية كلماته بل بروح معانيها .
> وقراءة مابين سطوره .
> لنركز على هدفه الذي هو الخلاص بالمسيح.
> فهل يا استاذ مولكا تحليلي صحيح؟
> وشكرا


بعد إذن الإستاذ مولكا
نعم ... فحتى المبشرين الأربعة لم ينقلوا كلام المسيح
حرفيا (أي حرف بحرف) بل نقلوا جوهره الروحي
سأعطيك مثال توضيحي رائع
لنقرأ الصلاة التي علمها المسيح في 
إنجيل متى و نقرأها مرة أخرى في إنجيل لوقا

متى 6 : 9
أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.
لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.
وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.
وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 

لوقا 11 : 2
أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ، لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ، لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
3 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ،
4 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا نَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ إِلَيْنَا، وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ».

ماذا تلاحظ معي أخي الحبيب ؟
الكلام ليس منقول حرفيا (أي حرف بحرف) و الدليل
الإختلاف الملون باللون الأحمر ...
و لكن كما هو واضح فالكلامان لهما نفس المعنى و التفكير الروحاني الواحد
و هذا الأهم


----------



## MAJI (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا صوت الرب على التوضيح 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*رجاءا أريد رابط تحميل المحاظرة الاولى ....رجااااءا*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات ، أريد آرائكم في شيء ما ، تجول بخاطري فكرة أن أقوم في نهاية الدورة بتطبيق هذه الدورة معكم على " سلسلة محاضرات لشخص مسلم " من حيث إستخراج الأخطاء والنقد المنطقي وكتابة الأبحاث والإستشهادات والتنسيق ...إلخ، فما هى آرائكم ؟ ( إلى ان ابحث الأمر مع الدكتور يوحنا ) ..
> *


بالتأكيد هو شئ ضرورى حتى يكون هناك جزء عملى وتفاعلى


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

رومان دا لينك المحاضره اتفضل

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204882


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فادى ليه مستقبل باهر والسبب الاخر هيعطيه قوة 40 حصان كاهل الجنة *


 

*اربعين حته وحدة ....دأنا ليلتي حتكون زلط ...زي سليمان!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 فبراير 2012)

> سعيد ببداية إقتباساتك أخي الحبيب ، ليس لأنه اقتباس يخص الموضوع
> فقط ، بل لأجل سبب آخر تعرفه جيداً


*وانا سعيد اكثر يا حبيبي مولكا!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

*



 لاسباب كثيرة كانوا يذهبون 


أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي ، ارجوك ، رجاء ، انا لم اقل لك لماذا كانوا يبشرون!!! هذا لم اقله ولم اسأل فيه فهذا نعرفه

انا اسأل ، لماذا لم يكتبوا ( سواء مع التبشير او بدونه ) ؟

*


> * ثانيا ..كان  الرسل والتلاميذ يضعون اساس الكنيسه فبولس الرسول يقول ...مبنيين على اساس  الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاويه ..فبناء الكنيسه (كجسد  المسيح بدا على اكتاف هؤلاء الاباء )
> 
> *



نعم كانوا يضعون ، لماذا لم يكتبوا ؟



> *  ثالثاكانت  الايات هى عنصر الجذب لمعرفه المسيح الذى يلفت الانتباه الى البشارة نفسها  فكان الناس يرونالايات والتابعه للبشارة فتاخذ الكرازة مصداقيه وهذا لم  يكن متاحا لو اكتقواا بالكتابه *فقط


خطأ ، لماذا تقول أن هذا لم يكن متاحا ؟

ألم يكن - طالما أخذوا المصداقية لدى العالم - أن يكتبوا ويبشروا ؟
فلماذا بشروا ولم يكتبوا ؟



> * اذا التقليد الشفهى هو  نفس فحوى الكتاب المقدس باللغه التى انتجها الاباء الاولين وباسلوب مبسط للمسيحيين الاوائل ...هل فهمى صحيح ؟*



لا ، هو إيمان الرسل نفسه منقولا من جيل إلى جيل،، عبارة " باللغة التي أنتجها الآباء الأولين وبإسلوب مبسط " خاطئة، فالتقليد ليس لغة أصلا ، وهذا ما يجعل إستحالة ضياعه ، التقليد إيمان مسلم من جيل إلى جيل ...



> * بل كلامى كان ....فلماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا )؟؟؟*


عزيزي ، ركز في سؤالك،، انت تقول " لماذا لم يكن *باقى* التقليد وحيا" فما هو هذا الـ " باقي " إذا كان التقليد كله ( المكتوب والمسلم ) وحيا؟!!



> *  وهذا كنايه عن التقليد الشفهى **
> *


ومن قال ان التقليد الشفهي ليس وحيا ؟

خلي بالك، انا مش بتكلم عن التفسير، بتكلم عن التقليد اللي هو الإيمان نفسه ( الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، الخلاص ، فساد الطبيعة وإعادة تطهيرها بدم المسيح .. إلخ ) ، فمن الذي قال ؟

إذا كان بولس الرسول نفسه كما في المقالة ( رجاء محبة قراءة البحث فكل هذا موجودا فيها ) يساوي بين التقليدين تماما بلا اي فرق ؟ والآباء أيضا ؟ واعطيك امثلة كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس على هذا !!



> *   ولكن مثلا بعض الترتيبات فى الكنيسه عوملت على انها ثوابت((( لست اقصد فئه  معينه )))) مع انها وضعت لتسهيل الايمان بالطريقه التى تناسب ذلك المكان  وتلك البيئه
> *


يا عزيزي ، انت هنا تخلط بين التقليد وبين الليتورجيا ، التقليد هو الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسيين ، الليتورجيا هى الطقوس بشكل عام ، فمن تكلم عنها ؟



> *  فمثلا(( وارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا  ))) القداس الالهى والالحان كانت اشهر موسيقى عند المصريين وقت دخول  مارمرقس مصروتسهيلا لمعرفه الايمان تم ترتيب الصلوات والكلمات على تلك  الالحان ليسهل تلاوتها وممارسه الصلوات  على المسيحيين الجدد وهذا لن تجده  مثلا فى كنائس الغرب بنفس الالحان ونفس الترتيب *


بغض النظر عن هذه المسألة من حيث صحتها او عدمها ، فما هذا ؟ أليس هذا هو " الليتورجيا " ؟ ومن تكلم عنها ؟



> *  ستجد جوهر التعليم ولكن كل بحسب بيئته وطريقته
> *


يا عزيزي ، انا لا اتكلم عن الليتورجيا رجاءً...



> *هذه  خلاصه مافهمته ان التقليد هو كل ما يخص ايماننا المسيحى ككنيسه واحدة  جامعه رسوليه من لاهوت المسيح والتجسد والفداء وازليه الابن ووحدة اللاهوت  والناسوت ووحدانيه الله والثالوث وووو .....الخ*


الإيمان المسيحي الأساسي فعلا ، ..



> *  من خلال الكتابالمقدس وكتاابات الاباءالرسل ........هل هذا صحيح ام ان فهمى للامر لم يكن صحيحا ؟*


صحيح ،،، 

دعني أسألك سؤالين لنفس الغرض 

هل الكتاب المقدس موجود فيه القداس ؟ بالطبع لا..

كيف تؤمن بأنك تأكل جسد الرب ودمه في القداس إذن ؟ 



> * ملحوظة تم قراء الواجب :ura1::ura1::ura1:*


ممتاز...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *انا قريت الـ 6 اصحاحات المطلوبين ولقيت فعلا انها بتبدى بخلقة العالم *
> 
> *وسقوط الانسان وتنتهى بإعادة الانسان **لمجده الاول وصورته الطاهرة *
> 
> *التى خلقه الله عليها.*



وهذا هو المطلوب فعلا ، فالكتاب المقدس هو : رحلة الخلاص ..



> *انا حملت ملف أنترو المقدمة لكن اين رابط المقال الاول ..
> آسف لتأخري ..
> لي عودة للمناقشة اليوم *



*
**للـــتــحــمــيــل  *
*[**

] **[**

**] [**

**] [**

**]*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> ؟؟؟؟؟



يعني ماعندكش اسئلة ولا اي حاجة ؟ 
هل قرأت المطلوب في المقالة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *قريت المقدمة والمحاضرة استفدت منها كتيرا واكيد سأقرأها مرة اخرى والواجب
> وقرأت كل الصفحات ووجدت الاجابات على اسئلتي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



ممتاز...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> هو ممكن نشير الموضوع علي الفيس ؟



دا رجاء من كل الأعضاء ... نعم ممكن فهذا هو المطلوب ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *انا بصراحه معرفتش احمل حاجه لكن اخدتهم نسخ ولصق عندى على ملف ورد
> شكرا لتعبكم*​


*

ليه معرفتش تحمل ؟؟




 فهل يا استاذ مولكا تحليلي صحيح؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم هو صحيح بشكل منفصل ، فانا لم اقل هذا الكلام هنا على الإطلاق ، انا قلت :

 ""فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الغاية في حد  ذاته، ليست حروفه هى الغاية ، الحروف هذه هى وسيلة لشرح وإيصال رسالة  البشارة والخلاص لكل العالم ، لكن ليست هى نفسها حجر الزاوية ، هى تبشر  بحجر الزاوية ولكنها ليست هى حجر الزاوية، فكل أرتباطنا هو بالمسيح لأن ليس  بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص""


أي ان الكتاب المقدس وسيلة للخلاص، وسيلة للتبشير بحجر الزاوية المخلص الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح..



ولكن الكتاب المقدس كتاب مهم جدا حرفيا وهو أوثق كتاب من العالم القديم لدينا حرفياً ، لكن انت تتكلم عن التفسير والإتباع ، فهذا معروف القول فيه..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *وانا سعيد اكثر يا حبيبي مولكا! *


*

ممتاز حبيبي انك فهمتني جيدا..

*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

هو الواجب قراءة الإصحاحات بس ولا فيه حاجة تانى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 فبراير 2012)

هو مش النهارده برضوا ميعاد المقالة الثانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> هو الواجب قراءة الإصحاحات بس ولا فيه حاجة تانى؟؟؟؟؟


بس..


> هو مش النهارده برضوا ميعاد المقالة الثانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بكرا..


----------



## القناص الجديد (24 فبراير 2012)

( رجاء
بجدية قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى من سفر الكوين وبعدها مباشرة قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا                                       هل  هذا هو المطلوب قرائته فقط       خارج مناقشة المحاضره طبعا        ولا ايه


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> ( رجاء
> بجدية قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى من سفر الكوين وبعدها مباشرة قراءة  الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا                                        هل  هذا هو المطلوب قرائته فقط       خارج مناقشة المحاضره طبعا        ولا ايه



نعم هذا المطلوب قراءته .


----------



## Abdel Messih (24 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليس فقط هذه الآيات ، بل ما طرحته ايضا وآخريات ...
> 
> 
> مش فاهم!



اقصد يعنى كتابات الآباء الذين أتوا بعد الرسل كانت كتاباتهم مستندة على التقليد و على العهد الجديد ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

> اقصد يعنى كتابات الآباء الذين أتوا بعد الرسل كانت كتاباتهم مستندة على التقليد و على العهد الجديد ؟


*الاباء مستقيمى العقيدة فقط *


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

+ قريت شوية من المناقشات وقريت جزء من المحاضرة فاضل جزء صغنن

بس ياريت رجاء لما تقتبسوا آيات كتابية ياريت الشاهد معاها علشان أطلعهم بسرعة..

+ ميرسى 
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

+ عايز اسال سؤال بس مش فى المحاضرة .........

+ هو مينفعش كل النقاط الحلوة اللى حضراتكم جاوبتوا عليها من خلال اسئلة الأعضاء دى 
تتجمع فى موضوع تانى كمان ولا صعب ......؟ اصل فى نقاط حلوة قوى عجبتنى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*قرأت المحاظرة و حملت الملف بصيغة بي دي اف 
شكرا للجميع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO;3126298[B قال:
			
		

> ]++ هو مينفعش كل النقاط الحلوة اللى حضراتكم جاوبتوا عليها من خلال اسئلة الأعضاء دى [/B]
> *تتجمع فى موضوع تانى كمان ولا صعب ......؟ اصل فى نقاط حلوة قوى عجبتنى[/*QUOTE]
> *أنا جاهز بيهم وعددهم 67 سؤال بأجوبتهم...حتى الصفحة رقم 28....*
> *لو يسمح الأساتذة أنزلهم فى موضوع مستقل ... ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

انا بقي جمعتهم كلهم في كشكول عندي باجابتهم 

اسرع من اني ادور علي موضوع بين المواضيع الكتيره في القسم


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*اى شخص عايز يقوم باى شئ اضافى فيه خدمة للكل يقوم بيه منغير استئذان احنا هنا كلنا بنخدم بعض 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

يالا تيب جمعوهم علشان انقلهم انا كمان ...........


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*توكل علي الله يا اخ عبود 
معاك كارت اخضر  
*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (24 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الاباء مستقيمى العقيدة فقط *



تمام فهمت 
فى انتظار المحاضرة الثانية .. :66:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 فبراير 2012)

*منعا للتشتيت ساكتفى بما ناقشناه فى نقطه التقليد الشفهى والمكتوب
وبخصوص الليتورجيا والتقليد 
انت قلت *


> *مثال بسيط ، أين كُتب القداس الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس ؟*


* 
وذلك فى المشاركه*
* لكن ساسال سؤالا كناقد وليس كمتلقى 


ما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فالتقليد المكتوب معروف 27 سفرا 
فما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فلا نريد ان نصل لنقطه محفوظ فى الصدور مثلا  


ثانيا  
هل يمكن ان نعتبر التلمود تقليدا شفويا تم تدوينه  ؟؟

ثالثا فى العهد القديم بعض الاسفار التى تم التنويه عنها مثل سفر ياشر وسفر اخبار الملوك (وهو ليس اخبار الايام الاول او الثانى ) 
وغيره من الاسفارالتى اخبرتنا الكثيرعن المعتقدات والفرائض اليهوديه*
*اليس هذا تقليدا...ايمكن ان ياخذ مكانه الوحى ؟؟*

*لو انى لم التفت الى التقليد الشفوى واكتفيت بالكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته كمصدر اوحد لرساله الفداء والخلاص هل ينقص ايمانى ؟؟*

*ما تتضايقش
 انا قلت لك من الاول انى بافهم ببطء :giveup:
لكن اوعدك لوفهمت مش هيطلعوا من نافوخى ابدا* :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

> *ما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فالتقليد المكتوب معروف 27 سفرا
> فما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فلا نريد ان نصل لنقطه محفوظ فى الصدور مثلا  *


*التقليد الشفوى ماهو الا المقياس الذى عليه سيتم فهم التقليد المكتوب 
فالكنيسة تسلمت ان المسيح هو الله الكلمة الذى صار جسدا (دا تقليد رسولى )
ما يتعارض معه مرفوض وتفسير الكتاب بما يتعارض مع المفهوم الرسولى لطبيعة شخص المسيح ايضا مرفوض 
فالتقليد هو المقياس الرسولى لقياس ارثوذكسية الفكر من عدمه 
معرفة وتتبع فكر الكنيسة الجامعة ياتى من تتبع فكر الاباء مستقيمى العقيدة فى كتاباتهم التى عبرت عن فكر الكنيسة كلها من بدايات تكوينها الى يومنا هذا
*


> *ثانيا
> هل يمكن ان نعتبر التلمود تقليدا شفويا تم تدوينه  ؟؟*


*التقليد الذى نقصده فى كنيسة العهد القديم هو حفظ معرفة الرب الاله الواحد فى اذهان الاباء الاولين قبل ان يكون لديهم وثائق مكتوبة كالناموس وكتب الانبياء 
معرفتهم بالله وايمانهم بيه تسلل اليهم من خلال التسليم من ادم 
اما التلمود وما يحويه من تقاليد يهودية وتعليقات بعض معلمى اليهود عن الله والتوراة وغيرها ملوش علاقة بالتقليد المسلم من جيل لجيل والمسيح نبذ تقاليد اليهود العقيمة اللى اتمسكوا بيها وتركوا روح الكتاب 
*


> *ثالثا فى العهد القديم بعض الاسفار التى تم التنويه عنها مثل سفر ياشر وسفر اخبار الملوك (وهو ليس اخبار الايام الاول او الثانى )
> وغيره من الاسفارالتى اخبرتنا الكثيرعن المعتقدات والفرائض اليهوديه*
> *اليس هذا تقليدا...ايمكن ان ياخذ مكانه الوحى ؟؟*


*فى كنيسة العهد القديم الكلام دا ميهمناش لان دى سجلات تاريخية بتتحدث عن اخبار اسرائيل
اما ايمانا فى كنيسة العهد الجديد ايمانا كله منصب على شخص المسيح وكل شئ يتعلق بيه *


> *لو انى لم التفت الى التقليد الشفوى واكتفيت بالكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته كمصدر اوحد لرساله الفداء والخلاص هل ينقص ايمانى ؟؟*


*لا مينقص طبعا  وسبق وقولنا ان ايمانا بالمسيح ملوش علاقة بنصوص وحروف 
كلها بتؤدى لمعرفتنا بالمسيح وايمانا بيه فهى وسيلة لمعرفة المسيح والايمان بيه كمخلص وليس غاية لحفظه وترديده وتقديس حروفه 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 فبراير 2012)

فهمت ان التقليد قسمين 
قسم شفاهي هو الايمان بالرب يسوع ولاهوته وتجسده واقواله واعماله 
وقسم كتابي هو الانجيل 

سؤالي يمكن ان نعبر   صلوات الليتورجية جزء من التقليد الشفهي وحيا مقدسا لانه يتكلم علي المسيح في كل شي منذ الولادة حتي القيامه


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> + عايز اسال سؤال بس مش فى المحاضرة .........
> 
> + هو مينفعش كل النقاط الحلوة اللى حضراتكم جاوبتوا عليها من خلال اسئلة الأعضاء دى
> تتجمع فى موضوع تانى كمان ولا صعب ......؟ اصل فى نقاط حلوة قوى عجبتنى



هاتتجمع في كتاب خاص بالدورة وهايعطي لكل المشتركين ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *التقليد الشفوى ماهو الا المقياس الذى عليه سيتم فهم التقليد المكتوب
> فالكنيسة تسلمت ان المسيح هو الله الكلمة الذى صار جسدا (دا تقليد رسولى )
> ما يتعارض معه مرفوض وتفسير الكتاب بما يتعارض مع المفهوم الرسولى لطبيعة شخص المسيح ايضا مرفوض
> فالتقليد هو المقياس الرسولى لقياس ارثوذكسية الفكر من عدمه
> ...




كدة ما عنديش اسئله يا دكتور:66:
 ربنا يبارككم :new8:
الحوار معاكم ممتع :bud::bud:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

*



أنا جاهز بيهم وعددهم 67 سؤال بأجوبتهم...حتى الصفحة رقم 28....
لو يسمح الأساتذة أنزلهم فى موضوع مستقل ... ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا مسموح ، لكن لو تحب تجمعهم وتمشي على نفس الطريقة في كل الدورة يبقى تمام ، اجي انا في الآخر في الكتاب اخذ منك الأسئلة دي والخصها والخص إجاباتها و أوثقها وارتبها واضعها في فصل خاص، لان اغلب الأعضاء هايسألوا نفس الأسئلة ...
*


----------



## ROWIS (24 فبراير 2012)

*مش كان المفروض يا ريس زي ما اتعمل إعلان عن الدورة، يتعمل إعلان عن ميعاد بدأ الدورة؟ 
انا عرفت انها بدأت من واحد صاحبي انهارده .. ينفع كده؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> انا بقي جمعتهم كلهم في كشكول عندي باجابتهم
> 
> اسرع من اني ادور علي موضوع بين المواضيع الكتيره في القسم



ربنا يباركك بجد ، وكمان هانعمل كتاب في الآخر خالص...


----------



## ROWIS (24 فبراير 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 فبراير 2012)

سؤال ثاني


> تفسيراتهم ( الاباء ) للكتاب المقدس في الأمور الأساسية هى تقليد بالطبع ( الامور الأساسية بعضه في الإقتباس السابق ).. ولكن هناك كلام يكون آني ، اي في ذلك الوقت مثلا ، فمثلا ، إن كانت العادات والتقاليد " العرفية " في هذا المكان وهذا الزمان تلزم المرأة - مثلا - بغطاء شعرها، فلو قال الأب هذا لها ، فهذا ليس تقليدا ملزما بل مستحب في ذلك الزمن وغير ملزم الآن، هذا مثال قد لا يكون صائب ولكني لا اتذكر غيره الآن ، وربما يكون لي عودة هنا.


هل تقصد تفسيرات الاباء في الامور الخاصه بلاهوت المسيح وهكذا وحيا مقدسا ؟


> إن كانت العادات والتقاليد " العرفية " في هذا المكان وهذا الزمان تلزم المرأة - مثلا - بغطاء شعرها، فلو قال الأب هذا لها ، فهذا ليس تقليدا ملزما بل مستحب في ذلك الزمن وغير ملزم الآن،



مستغرب من هذا التعليق
الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا انه تعليم رسولي وليس عادات
 *2 فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة  				على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء، وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم 				* 3 *ولكن أريد أن تعلموا  				أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس  				المسيح هو الله *
4 *كل رجل يصلي أو  				يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء، يشين رأسه *
5 *وأما كل امرأة تصلي  				أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى، فتشين رأسها، لأنها والمحلوقة شيء  				واحد بعينه *
6 *إذ المرأة، إن كانت  				لا تتغطى، فليقص شعرها. وإن كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق،  				فلتتغط *
7 *فإن الرجل لا ينبغي  				أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل 				*
8 *لأن الرجل ليس من  				المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل *
9 *ولأن الرجل لم يخلق  				من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل *
10 *لهذا ينبغي للمرأة  				أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها، من أجل الملائكة * 
11 *غير أن الرجل ليس من  				دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب * 
12 *لأنه كما أن المرأة  				هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضا هو بالمرأة. ولكن جميع الأشياء هي  				من الله *
13 *احكموا في أنفسكم:  				هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

> *ما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فالتقليد المكتوب معروف 27 سفرا
> فما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فلا نريد ان نصل لنقطه محفوظ فى الصدور مثلا  *



حبيبي، ما هو التقليد الشفوي ؟؟
هو العقائد الأساسية التي كان يبشر بها الرسل


1. الثالوث
2. التجسد
3. الفداء
4. فساد طبيعة الإنسان وإعادتها الى مرتبتها الأولى
5. التحرر من الناموس الحرفي
6. بتولية العذراء والميلاد العذراوي.
7. لاهوت المسيح ومساواة الأقانيم
8. الخلاص بدم المسيح ولا مغفرة إلا بدم المسيح
9. ان نحب الكل وحتى أعدائنا
10. ( لما افتكر هاقول لك الباقي عشان تعبان )



السؤال الآن ، هم النقاط دي محصورة فعلا ( لا اقصد عددهم بل الإيمان بهم ) ولا لأ ؟

يعني مثلا ،، مش لما انا وانت كنا اطفال صغيرين كنا بنتعلم كل الحاجات دي في الكنيسة او في مدارس الآحاد ؟

فالتقليد هذا لا يحتاج لحصر لأنه محصور على مدى 21 قرنا من الزمان في التعليم المسلم ، فمن عمر عام واحد الى الموت ( الإنتقال ) الإنسان المسيحي يعرفه تماما.




> *
> ثانيا
> هل يمكن ان نعتبر التلمود تقليدا شفويا تم تدوينه  ؟؟*


اعتقد ( وصحح لي ) انك ماتقصدش تقول كدا ، اعتقد انك تقصد تقول هل نعتبر التلمود كتقليد شفوي يساوي التقليد المسيحي ؟


فلو كان هذا مقصدك ، فالإجابة القطعية : لا


الشرح : التلمود فعلا تقليد ، وفعلا هو تراث الأمة اليهودية ،، ولكن،، من هو مصدر التلمود ؟ ، نحن في التقليد المسيحي ، مصدره المسيح نفسه الذي تكلم عنه " رسله " لكن في التلمود فقد مر بمراحل عديدة، فمنها ما هو تفسير نصوص في التوراة( وهذا لدينا مثله ولكن ليس هو التقليد بحد ذاته بل هو في إطار التقليد أ] لم يخرج عنها ومن آباء ) ، ومنها ما هو ثقافات وقوانين وتشاريع وترتيبات( وطبعا التقليد الرسولي غير هذا على الإطلاق ) ، ومنه ( اي من التلمود ) ما هو جزء خرافي خاطيء..



فميزة التقليد المسيحي القصوى أن رأسه هو المسيح والمبشر به الرسل ( الذين لهم سلطان في كنيسة الله أن يخبروا عن المسيح )


نقطة فكرتني بيها ،،، ويمكن تعجب أخي الحبيب عبود ،، مسألة " التواتر " ، من شروطها عند المسلمين ، ان يكون في إجتماع من عدد غفير جدا يستحيل تواطؤهم، وهذا محقق هنا بنسبة كبيرة ، لأن العدد الموجود على الأقل 82 رسول ، جالوا وصالوا في جل العالم، ، وهؤلاء الرسل لهم تلاميذ مباشرين مثل القديس بوليكاربوس فهو تلميذ مباشر للقيدس يوحنا ( الإنجيلي ، اي كاتب الإنجيل ) فعلى اقل تقدير لو قلنا ان لكل رسول تلميذ واحد لظهر لنا 164، رجل، هذا بدون إضافة الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة الذين كان يرسمهم ( أي يخصصهم ) الرسول عند التبشير ، فلو قلنا أنه يوجد أسقف واحد وقس واحد وشماس واحد في كل مكان بشر به هؤلاء الرسل لأصبح لدينا 328، ومن هنا جاء إنتشار المسيحي في فترة قصيرة جداً في كل العالم ( تذكروا هذه النقطة عندما نناقش مسألة تحريف الكتاب المقدس والنقد النصي والوحي الحرفي وهذه الأشياء ) ، فهذا العدد المهول عبارة عن " فلتر " لأي تعليم غريب يدخل من اي مكان من اي كنيسة في العالم ، فسيُعرف فورا لأنه صار مميزا بالغرابة عن باقي الأماكن ، ومن هنا جاء دور المجامع..

لهذا اقول لك ان التقليد لا يمكن ان يحرف ، راجع :



> ويقول القديس إيريناؤوس "إذا  فرضنا أنّ الرسل لم يتركوا لنا كتاباتهم, ألم نكن مضطرّين أن نعتمد على  التعاليم التي في التقليد كما سلّموها للذين وضعت الكنائس في عنايتهم؟"[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 بل يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري "إن أولئك الرجال العظماء اللاهوتيين حقّاً -أقصد رسل المسيح- أذاعوا معرفة ملكوت السموات في كل العالم, _غير مفكّرين كثيراً في تأليف الكتب_"[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2]





> [/FONT]  ومن هذين القولين يتضح بشدة أن التقليد الرسولي له اهمية قصوى وبالغة في  التعليم الكنسي إذ أن لو لم يكن هناك " عهد جديد " كانت الكنسية ستعتمد فقط  على التقليد الرسولي المحفوظ إلى يومنا هذا بل أن يوسابيوس يقول أن الرسل  إهتموا بنشر رسالة خلاص الرب يسوع المسيح ولم يفكروا في تأليف الكتب، أي أن  التقليد والتعليم كان هو العامل الأهم والشغال بالنسبة لهم، وبإختصار  نستطيع ان نقول بأن كل رسول من الرسل كان يعتبر " إنجيلاً متنقلاً  يقرأهُ  من يذهب إليه " ليوصل إليهم رسالة وبشارة وخلاص المسيح له كل المجد، ويقول  القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *[FONT=&quot]في رسالته لأدلفوس الأسقف المعترف ضدّ [/FONT]*آريوس "إيماننا صحيح يبدأ من تعاليم الرسل  و تقليد الآباء و يتأكد بالعهد الجديد و العهد القديم(أي أنّ الإيمان "يتأكد بالعهدين" و ليس "يتكوّن بالعهدين")[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]".  و يلخّص أهميته فيقول "علينا أن نعتبر هذا التّقليد, الذي هو تعليم و  إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة منذ البدء, الذي أعطاه الرّب, و كرز به الرسل, و  حفظه الآباء, و الذي عليه تأسست الكنيسة و قامت[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT], و من يسقط منه فلن يكون مسيحيَّاً و لا ينبغي أن يُدعى كذلك فيما بعد"[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




لذا فالتقليد يختلف في تكوينه ومصدره عن التقليد الرسولي ..




> *ثالثا فى العهد القديم بعض الاسفار التى تم التنويه عنها مثل سفر ياشر وسفر اخبار الملوك (وهو ليس اخبار الايام الاول او الثانى )
> وغيره من الاسفارالتى اخبرتنا الكثيرعن المعتقدات والفرائض اليهوديه*
> *اليس هذا تقليدا...ايمكن ان ياخذ مكانه الوحى ؟؟*


جميل ، سؤال جميل، ولكنك نسيت نقطة هامة،،،،

لما نقول ان التقليد الرسولي في مرتبةو الوحي المقدس في الكتاب المقدس ؟ لماذا ؟ ليس لأن به بعض المعتقدات او الفرائض ، لا ، بل لأنه مصدره " رسولي " أي من الرسل ،، الرسل كتبوا الكتاب المقدس الذي يتكلم عن المسيح ، الرسل بشروا بالتقليد المقدس الذي يتكلم عن المسيح ، أفنأخذ هذه ونترك تلك ؟



نقطة التقديس او الوحي ، اول لما تيجي في ذهنك ، على طول تروح للـ " مصدر " ، فهنا المصدر رسولي..




> *لو انى لم التفت الى التقليد الشفوى واكتفيت بالكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته كمصدر اوحد لرساله الفداء والخلاص هل ينقص ايمانى ؟؟*



إيمانك لن ينقص، ولكن لن يكون بالكتاب المقدس، اي انك ستخالف الكتاب المقدس نفسه الذي يساوي بين التقليد الرسولي وكلامه!!! ( كما ذكرنا في المقالة )...

مسألة عدم إيمانك بأي جزء لن ينقص إيمانك ( إن كنت مستقيم العقيدة بالطبع ) ففي حياة الرسل هناك أشخاص عاشواو ماتوا على الإيمان بسفر واحد مثلا أو إثنين او ثلاثة ..إلخ ، لان كان العهد الجديد مازال مكتوباً ، الكاتب المقدس ليس هدف الخلاص ، الكتاب المقدس هو وسيلة للخلاص ، والخلاص بالمسيح حجر الزاوية نفسه، فكما قال أخي الدكتور يوحنا :



> * انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا*



لذلك في الحالتين لن ينقص إيمانك ولكن سيعارض في بعض الأشياء ما تؤمن به فعلا ( اي الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول بالإ]مان بهما ) ..




> *ما تتضايقش
> انا قلت لك من الاول انى بافهم ببطء :giveup:
> لكن اوعدك لوفهمت مش هيطلعوا من نافوخى ابدا* :ura1::ura1:


حبيبي ، انا عمري ما اضايق من المناقشة، فهى رأس مالي 

أه لو تعرف..[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

*



 سؤالي يمكن ان نعبر   صلوات الليتورجية جزء من التقليد الشفهي وحيا مقدسا لانه يتكلم علي المسيح في كل شي منذ الولادة حتي القيامه

أنقر للتوسيع...

يمكنك إعتبار عقيدة الليتورجيا تقليدا مقدسا ، اي العقيدة الموجودة في الليتورجيا ،، فمثلا ،، في القداس الإلهي نقول :





			يا الله العظيم            الأبدي الذي 
          جبل الإنسان على غير
          فساد والموت الذي 
          دخل إلى العالم بحسد 
          إبليس هدمته بالظهور
          المحيي الذي لإبنك
الوحيد الجنس ربنا 
          وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع
          المسيح وملأت الأرض 
          من السلام الذي من 
          السموات هذا الذي
          أجناد الملائكة يمجدونك 
          به قائلين: المجد لله في 
          الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام
          وفي الناس المسرة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فهنا التقليد ليس هو مجموعة الحروف هذه ، بل العقيدة الموجودة في داخله، اي بماذا تؤمن هنا ..
فهنا لو لاحظت ستجد أن العقيدة التي تؤمن بها ان الله جبل الإنسان على غير فساد ، وان الموت دخل للعالم بحسد إبليس وان المسيح هو من هدم هذا الموت ، وان المسيح هو الإبن الوحيد الجنس ( مونوجنيس ) وان المسيح هو مخلصنا ، وان المسيح هو الهنا ، وانه نشر السلام الذي من السماوات في قلوب المسيحيين وغيرهم...إلخ، هذه عبارة بسيطة من القداس الإلهي


فهى في حروفها ليست تقليد ( لان التقليد ليس حروفا ) ولكن في ايمانها تقليدا ..




كدة ما عنديش اسئله يا دكتور:66:
 ربنا يبارككم :new8:
الحوار معاكم ممتع :bud::bud:

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب نزل السيوف دي عشان دي بقت قديمة ، بص انا معايا اية :gun:


خليك لطيف معايا عشان احبك 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

*



هل تقصد تفسيرات الاباء في الامور الخاصه بلاهوت المسيح وهكذا وحيا مقدسا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


في الإيمانيات العقيدية


يعني نلخصها في : بماذا تؤمن ؟




مستغرب من هذا التعليق

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا غرابة..




 الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا انه تعليم رسولي وليس عادات

أنقر للتوسيع...


" أنه " اية ؟ الهاء عائدة على اية ؟


ألم نقل ان التقليد هو " الإيمانيات العقيدية " ؟


رجاء قراءة الكلام بدقة حتى تعرف عن ماذا اتكلم :




 إن كانت العادات والتقاليد " العرفية " في هذا  المكان وهذا الزمان تلزم المرأة - مثلا - بغطاء شعرها، فلو قال الأب هذا  لها ، فهذا ليس تقليدا ملزما بل مستحب في ذلك الزمن وغير ملزم الآن،

أنقر للتوسيع...


فأنا بدأت بأن المصدر " العادات والتقاليد " ، وتكلمت على " كلام الأب " ولم اتكلم اصلا عن التقليد الرسولي ..


*


> *
> 2 فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة  				على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء، وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم
> 3 				ولكن أريد أن تعلموا  				أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس  				المسيح هو الله
> 4 				كل رجل يصلي أو  				يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء، يشين رأسه
> ...


*

الكلام عن ماذا ؟؟؟ وفي اي وقت ؟؟
رجاء الرد مباشرة على هذا السؤال بدلا من جدل لا طائل منه..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *تم التحميل*



تومام ، عايزيين بقى مناقشتك عشان مش فاضل إلا يوم واحد ..


----------



## Basilius (24 فبراير 2012)

> *لو انى لم التفت الى التقليد الشفوى واكتفيت بالكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته كمصدر اوحد لرساله الفداء والخلاص هل ينقص ايمانى ؟؟*


لن ينقص .. ولكن 
تفاسير الكتاب المقدس الابائيه  في حد ذاتها نوع من التقليد الكتابي والشفوي ( المدون )
فالتفسير نفسه احد مصادره هو التقليد الشفوي اللذي تم تدوينه و حفظه عند التكلم عن العقيده 
وفي التقليد الشفوي او غيره او التقليد بوجه عام يتجلي مدى فهم و استيعاب الاولين للعقيده وكان التقليد لهم هو استعلان و بيان العقيده 
فاذا كنت ستلتزم بالكتاب و تفاسيره فأكيد انك سوف تستند لتفاسير الاباء و بالتالي انت مستند الى تقليد بشكل عام


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> هل تقصد تفسيرات الاباء في الامور الخاصه بلاهوت المسيح وهكذا وحيا مقدسا ؟


*يعنى ايه وحى مقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى من باقى مخلفات المسلمين فى عقول المسيحين
ان الوحى يعنى " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم " 
هذة الكلمات التى كتبها متى هى الوحى وكفى به وحيا 
افضل تعبير لوصف الوحى من المفهوم المسيحى " انه فكر الله "
فهل لما صاغ اباء نيقية قانون الايمان الا نعتبر كلماته انها تعبير عن فكر
 " الروح القدس " العامل فى الكنيسة 

الم يقل الكتاب نفسه ان المسيح سيرسل الروح ليسكن بداخلنا ويذكرنا ويعلمنا 
الم يوحى الروح للتلاميذ ان يوافقوا على رائ بولس بعدم ضرورة تهويد الامم وختانهم قبل قبول المسيح فهل هذا له علاقة باسفار العهد الجديد؟؟؟ 


لا تقصروا وحى واعلانات الله لنا نحن المسيحين فى حيز انه وحى اكتب هذا ولا تكتب هذا 
عمل الروح فى الكنيسة لن ينقطع الى نهاية الزمن 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > في الإيمانيات العقيدية
> >
> >
> > يعني نلخصها في : بماذا تؤمن ؟
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*



هذا يجعلنا نقسم كلام الاباء الي جزء منه وحيا الخاص بتفسير الكتالب المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا الكلام ؟
انا قلت ان تفسير الآباء وحي ؟ يا حبيبي رجاء اقتباس كلامي او الرد على كلامي وليس على كلام لم اقله !

الوحي هو " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " ، تفاسير الآباء هى تفعيل لهذا " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " في تفسير التقليد المكتوب وفقا للإطار العام للتقليد ، اي بعدم مخالفتها له ( التفسير الآبائي ربما يكون له موضوعا خاص )..





   والجزء الاخر تعاليم ابائي وهذا ممكن يقودنا الي مشاكل كثيره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين قال تعليم ابائي ؟
واي تعليم ؟
انت كلامك بيتجه بالشكل دا :

**+
++
+++
++++
+++++
++++++
+++++++
+++++++++
++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



**يعني من نقطة محددة ( مش راضي تتناقش فيها ) إلى عموميات ، وياريت بتقتبس كلامي!

فرّق بين ، احنا بنتناقش في اية وانت بتتناقش في اية

انا ماقلتش ان تفسير الآباء وحي ، فلا تناقش شيء لم اقله...


اين ردك على هذا السؤال :




 يعني نلخصها في : بماذا تؤمن ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...





غطاء الراس

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل، غطاء الرأس في اي وقت ؟




اقصد هل تقصد ان تعليم بغطاء الراس تعليم غير ملازم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بعيدا عن " الصلاة " و " التنبؤ " ( أي بعيدا عن التقليد )، هو تعليم غير ملزم بالطبع ..



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*الأخوة الأحباء، عايز رأيكم في حاجة،

اية رأيكم لو أضفت للشرح الكلامي ، رسومات ببرامج متخصصة ؟ هاحطها هنا على شكل صور ؟

مثلا مثلا مثلا ( وماحدش يقول لي اية دا ) انا بديكوا مثال فقط :

**




*​ * 
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/953/20487491.jpg

اية رأيكوا ؟ ( اللهم لا إعتراض :gun..



موافقون ... موافقة....:smile01​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

ماذا يفهم من هذا النص هذا كلام اخي الحبيب *Basilius*




> تفاسير الكتاب المقدس الابائيه  في حد ذاتها نوع من التقليد الكتابي والشفوي ( المدون )





> فالتفسير نفسه احد مصادره هو التقليد الشفوي اللذي تم تدوينه و حفظه عند التكلم عن العقيده




 *يعني تفاسير الاباء تعتبر من التقليد الشفوي  الرسولي ؟ وبذلك يصبح  وحيا مقدسا  كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله*


> *يعنى ايه وحى مقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دى من باقى مخلفات المسلمين فى عقول المسيحين
> ان الوحى يعنى " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم "
> هذة الكلمات التى كتبها متى هى الوحى وكفى به وحيا
> *


اقصد ان الوحي هو كلمات الانجيل 



> *افضل تعبير لوصف الوحى من المفهوم المسيحى " انه فكر الله "
> فهل لما صاغ اباء نيقية قانون الايمان الا نعتبر كلماته انها تعبير عن فكر
> " الروح القدس " العامل فى الكنيسة
> 
> ...



معني كلامك ان كل تعليم مجمع او ابائي يعتبر فكر الله ( وحي ) ؟




> من قال هذا الكلام ؟
> انا قلت ان تفسير الآباء وحي ؟ يا حبيبي رجاء اقتباس كلامي او الرد على كلامي وليس على كلام لم اقله !
> 
> الوحي هو " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " ، تفاسير الآباء هى تفعيل لهذا " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " في تفسير التقليد المكتوب وفقا للإطار العام للتقليد ، اي بعدم مخالفتها له ( التفسير الآبائي ربما يكون له موضوعا خاص ). .


*

اخي الحبيب انا سالتك فوق  وحضرتك رديت وقولت





قولت في الايمانيات العقيدية

ولا تقصد بيها حاجة تاني

رد علي سؤالك 
لم افهم سؤالك 

*


> *بعيدا عن " الصلاة " و " التنبؤ " ( أي بعيدا عن التقليد )، هو تعليم غير ملزم بالطبع ..
> *


*اكيد طبعا اقصد في وقت الصلاة *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> اقصد ان الوحي هو كلمات الانجيل


*فى فرق بين كلمات وبين كلام
وهضطر اسفا انى الجأ للاسلاميات لتوضيح الفكرة 
المسلمين مؤمنين بان القران هو كلمة الله وغير مخلوق وهو كلمات الله الفعلية 
بمعنى كل حرف موجود ازليا .......ودا كفر ان يتصف اى كيان مهما كان بانه ازلى سوى الكيان الالهى
لكن فكر المسيح ان الوحى هو كلمة الله وليس كلمات الله 
بمعنى 
الله اله ازلى فوقانى لا يرتبط بالزمان واللغة هى تطورات زمنية نتيجة تخاطب البشر 
هذة اللغة الزمنية استخدمها الله ليعلن فكره من خلالها
اللغة المستعلن من خلالها فكر الله هى كلمة الله 
لكن كلمات الوحى دى كلماتنا احنا كبشر فالله لم يخلق لغات 
الوحى فى الفكر المسيحى اعلان عن فكر الله مستخدم من يختارهم ويستخدم  لغات البشر 

فانت بتقول ان الوحى هو كلام الانجيل 
وتعديل بسيط ان كلام الانجيل وحى
بمعنى ان ما اعلنه لنا الله فى الانجيل هو فكر الله 
لكن اعلانات الله لنا  دا لا ينتهى ومازال روح الله يعمل وسط كنيسة يوحى لها ما يريد ان يعلنه
*


> معني كلامك ان كل تعليم مجمع او ابائي يعتبر فكر الله ( وحي ) ؟


*معنى كلامى ان كل ما يتفق مع فكر الله يدخل تحت نطاق انه امتداد طبيعى للوحى الالهى المستعلن لنا  *


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2012)

بالطبع اقوال الاباء و كتاباتهم مهمة جدا و بصورة خاصة في النقد النصي

انتظر المداخلة القادمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> ماذا يفهم من هذا النص هذا كلام اخي الحبيب *Basilius*




رجاء من جميع الأعضاء عدم إقتباس ردود أعضاء أخرين ،، النقاش من 2 او مع 2 فقط..

2 : الدكتور وهنا ،، هذا من قوانين الدورة ..



> *يعني تفاسير الاباء تعتبر من التقليد الشفوي  الرسولي ؟ *


من مصادر وليس من التقليد نفسه ، اي ضمن الإطار...



> معني كلامك ان كل تعليم مجمع او ابائي يعتبر فكر الله ( وحي ) ؟



من قال هذا ؟

هناك فرق بين الإنقياد للروح وبين الإيحاء نفسه..



> *قولت في الايمانيات العقيدية
> 
> ولا تقصد بيها حاجة تاني*



اقصد التعميم ، يعني اللي انت قلته + حاجات تاني ، لخصتها في عبارة " الإيمانيات العقيدية "..






سؤالي لك : بماذا تؤمن ؟



> *اكيد طبعا اقصد في وقت الصلاة *


تمام ، متفقين،، لكن انا بتكلم عن تغطية الرأس خارج التقليد ( اي خارج الصلاة والتنبؤ ) ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> فانت بتقول ان الوحى هو كلام الانجيل
> وتعديل بسيط ان كلام الانجيل وحى
> بمعنى ان ما اعلنه لنا الله فى الانجيل هو فكر الله
> ...


اشكرك علي التوضيح والشرح الجميل استفدت منه سؤالي
كلام الانجيل وحي اي فكر الله
كلام الاباء والتفسيرات هل تعتبر وحي اي فكر الله في نفس المنزله  
وصلت فكرتي في السؤال ؟



> *معنى كلامى ان كل ما يتفق مع فكر الله يدخل تحت نطاق انه امتداد طبيعى للوحى الالهى المستعلن لنا *



لا اعترض علي انه امتداد طبيعي اي يكون في مرتبه اقل من مكانه التقليد ( الشفوي والمكتوب )

لاني سمعت ان كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم في نفس مكانه التقليد ( الشفوي والمكتوب )
لذلك كنت اسال
كلام الاباء وتفسيراتهم هلي هي  وحي  في نفس مكانه ( التقليد )

اتمني اكون عرفت اشرح سؤالي


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> كلام الاباء والتفسيرات هل تعتبر وحي اي فكر الله في نفس المنزله


*كلام الاباء يخدم التقليد الرسولى ويوضحه بشرط  ان لا يبتدع شئ ولم اقرأ مرة فى حياتى ان احدا قال ان كلمات الاباء تسمى وحيا
لان اول صفات الوحى الالهى سلطته المطلقة وعصمته العقائدية والمسيحية لا تؤمن بالعصمة العقائدية سوى لسلطة الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الرسل 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رجاء من جميع الأعضاء عدم إقتباس ردود أعضاء أخرين ،، النقاش من 2 او مع 2 فقط..
> 
> 2 : الدكتور وهنا ،، هذا من قوانين الدورة ..



*اوكي حاضر *





> من مصادر وليس من التقليد نفسه ، اي ضمن الإطار...



كدة وصلت لاني فهمت انه منه نفسه
 





> من قال هذا ؟
> 
> هناك فرق بين الإنقياد للروح وبين الإيحاء نفسه..



*اذن كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم انقياد بالروح وليس وحي*
 




> سؤالي لك : بماذا تؤمن ؟


من ناحية التقليد
ان التقليد ( الشفوي والمكتوب ) وحي الهي 

هل هذا قصد سؤالك


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *اذن كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم انقياد بالروح وليس وحي*


بالطبع الآباء غير الرسل..



> من ناحية التقليد
> ان التقليد ( الشفوي والمكتوب ) وحي الهي
> 
> هل هذا قصد سؤالك



لا ، اقصد بماذا تؤمن كمسيحي ؟ بتؤمن مثلا بنبوة نبي الإسلام ؟ ولا بتؤمن بإيه ؟ قول ايمانك ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، عايز رأيكم في حاجة،
> 
> اية رأيكم لو أضفت للشرح الكلامي ، رسومات ببرامج متخصصة ؟ هاحطها هنا على شكل صور ؟
> 
> ...





*موافقون مع انى مشفاهمه ايه الا بالصورة تبعنا ودة والا ايه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *موافقون مع انى مشفاهمه ايه الا بالصورة تبعنا ودة والا ايه*


لا مش تبعكوا ، دا هانعرفه في المستوى الثاني ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كلام الاباء يخدم التقليد الرسولى ويوضحه بشرط  ان لا يبتدع شئ ولم اقرأ مرة فى حياتى ان احدا قال ان كلمات الاباء تسمى وحيا
> لان اول صفات الوحى الالهى سلطته المطلقة وعصمته العقائدية والمسيحية لا تؤمن بالعصمة العقائدية سوى لسلطة الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الرسل
> *



تمام 

نفس ما قاله أغسطينوس إنه يمكن أن يخطئ، ويحتاج إلى من يصححه. فنحن لا      نعتبر كتابات الآباء وحياً بالروح القدس، ولكنها تأملات وتفسيرات بنعمة الروح      القدس، دون أن يعصم الروح الكاتب من الزلل، كما فى حالة الوحى الإلهى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا ، اقصد بماذا تؤمن كمسيحي ؟ بتؤمن مثلا بنبوة نبي الإسلام ؟ ولا بتؤمن بإيه ؟ قول ايمانك ...



اة فهمتك اسف مكنتيش فاهم سؤالك

الايمان ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
بلاهوته
تجسده
بالصليب
بالحياه الابديه
كتيرررررررررر


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> *اذن كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم انقياد بالروح وليس وحي*


*لا كلام مش دقيق
لان فى حتى اباء ومستقيمى العقيدة وفى اجزاء من كلامهم بيترفض 
استقامة عقيدة اب من الاباء وان كلامه متفق مع الفكر الكتابى والرسولى لا يعنى ان كل ما يكتبه يكون له سلطان مطلق ولا يجب نقده بل ورفضه فى بعض الاحيان

فلو لدينا الان بطريرك كنيسة كل تعليمه مستقيم ومتفق مع فكر الكتاب والاباء الرسل لا يعنى ان كل كلماته تقبل ولا تنقض 
ممكن يغلط وممكن يقدم رائ غلط لكن مش فى العقيدة لانه لو غلط فى العقيدة هيخرج من استقامته العقائدية وبالتالى هيفقد صفة الابوة كمعلم
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> الايمان ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
> بلاهوته
> تجسده
> بالصليب
> ...



سوبر ممتاز ، اهو دا بقى " التقليد " .. هل دا أوحي بيه ام لأ ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

*اخر سوال وهدخل انام
 لماذا كتب جزء من التقليد اصلا ولم يظل كله شفويا ؟

لماذا كتب بعد هذه الفترة 30 عام تقريبا ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *  لماذا كتب جزء من التقليد اصلا ولم يظل كله شفويا ؟*


المرة الجاية وعليك خير ، دا موضوع المرة الجاية 



> * لماذا كتب بعد هذه الفترة 30 عام تقريبا ؟*


الرقم ليس دقيقاً انا صلحته من كلامي ..


ادخل نام لان دا موضوع المرة الجاية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

تصبح علي خير 
هكتب سؤال وبكره اشوف الاجابه


*هل يمكن ان نقول ان التقليد السليم الشفوي هو :*
*1-  	تعليم الرب نفسه الذي وصل عن طريق التقليد.  	*
*2-  	التقليد الرسولي الذي هو تعليم الآباء الرسل وقد وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم جيل يسلم  	جيلاً. 	*
*3-  	التقليد الكنسي، الذي قررته 	مجامع  	الكنيسة المقدسة في قوانينها ونظمها أو ما  	وصل إلينا عن طريق الآباء الكبار معلمي البيعة أو أبطال الإيمان. *
*
*​*هل يمكن ان نعتبر التقليد الكنسي تقليد شفوي ولا دا نوع اخر من التفليد غير التقليد الشفوي ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *هل يمكن ان نقول ان التقليد السليم الشفوي هو :*
> *1-  	تعليم الرب نفسه الذي وصل عن طريق التقليد.  	*
> *2-  	التقليد الرسولي الذي هو تعليم الآباء الرسل وقد وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم جيل يسلم  	جيلاً. 	*
> *3-  	التقليد الكنسي، الذي قررته 	مجامع  	الكنيسة المقدسة في قوانينها ونظمها أو ما  	وصل إلينا عن طريق الآباء الكبار معلمي البيعة أو أبطال الإيمان. *



*سأكتب الكلام نفسه مع تعديل بسيط جداااااا*

*يمكن ان نقول ان التقليد السليم الشفوي هو :*
*1-  	تعليم الرب نفسه الذي وصل عن طريق التقليد الرسولي.  	*
*2-  	التقليد الرسولي الذي هو تعليم الآباء الرسل وقد وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم جيل يسلم  	جيلاً عن طريق الآباء. 	*
*ومن ضمن رقم (  2 ) التقليد الكنسي، الذي قررته 	مجامع  	الكنيسة المقدسة في قوانينها إيمانها ونظمها أو ما  	وصل إلينا عن طريق الآباء الكبار معلمي البيعة أو أبطال الإيمان عن الأيمان. *




> *هل يمكن ان نعتبر التقليد الكنسي تقليد شفوي ولا دا نوع اخر من التفليد غير التقليد الشفوي ؟*


ما هو " *التقليد الكنسي* " ؟


----------



## girgis2 (25 فبراير 2012)

*المناقشات كتيرة بصراحة
كان عندي بعض الأسئلة على المحاضرة وتمت الاجابة عليها

تم تحميل الملفات

موافق على اقتراحاتكم بخصوص سلسلة محاضرات لمسلم والرد عليها من حيث المبدأ ولكني لا أعرف كيف سيكون هذا

وبخصوص فكرة الكتاب الخاص بالمناقشات ياريت تتنفذ

جاري قرائة الواجب

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم والى الأمام
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> * وبخصوص فكرة الكتاب الخاص بالمناقشات ياريت تتنفذ*


طيب وبالنسبة لإقتراح الصور ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184272
> 
> what ?!!!
> 
> ...


*
صدقنى دا اللى حصل معايا و أنا بأحمله
برنامج الفيروس اللى عندى رفض يحمله على الكمبيوتر و قاللى فيه فيروس
بس مش مشكلة أنا حملت ال بى دى إف​*


----------



## girgis2 (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب وبالنسبة لإقتراح الصور ؟


*
اقتراح جميل طبعاااا يا باشمهندس

لأن الرسم التوضيحي يثبت المعلومة المكتوبة في الذهن أكتر ويزيد الفهم ويزيد الانتباه للمعلومة

دا الكلام المكتوب نفسه ممكن لو نسيناه أو لم نفهمه فهنفهمه ونفتكره بالرسم التوضيحي

*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (25 فبراير 2012)

موافقون    متابعة معكم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (25 فبراير 2012)

*ممكن اعرف  المحاضرة الثانية تبدا اليوم  ام ماذا؟ وربنا يبارك كل خطواتكم استفدنا كثيرا من المحاضرة ومن المناقشات*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*









 			22-02-2012, 10:39 PM
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كان ميعاد المحاضرة الأخيرة ، بإذن المسيح - إن كان كل شيء على ما يرام - ستكون المحاضرة اليوم ( السبت ) الساعة 11 مساءاً بتوقيت مصر ، ( مصر الآن 8 صباحاً ) أي بعد 15 ساعة ولكن صلوا لنا بسبب بعض الصعوبات ..
*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2012)

معلش سؤال خارج المقرر 
ايه هى الدسقولية وهل نثق فى كلامها ولا لا 
وهل فيه نسخه نعتمد عليها  لانى اللى اعرفه فيه اكتر من نسخه  وياريت لو فيه رابط للتحميل 
انا بس حبيت استغل الموضوع   علشان الكل يستفيد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> صدقنى دا اللى حصل معايا و أنا بأحمله
> برنامج الفيروس اللى عندى رفض يحمله على الكمبيوتر و قاللى فيه فيروس
> بس مش مشكلة أنا حملت ال بى دى إف​*



فعلا دا اللي حصل معايا برضو في التحميل في 3 كتب

لغيت الانتي فيرس وحملته بعدين رجعت الانتي فيرس تاني


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما هو " *التقليد الكنسي* " ؟



التقليد الكنسي هو كتب الاباء في مختلف مجالاتها التفاسير والروحية والتاريخية والتعليميه والمجامع والكتب الكنسية مثال الدسقولية
وهكذا

اقصد نقول يوجد نوعين من التقليد
تقليد شفوي = اللي حضرتك شرحته في الموضوع 
تقليد عام = يقصد بيه كتب الاباء وتعليمهم وكتب التاريخيه والدسقولية 

حتي يمكن التفريق بين ما هو موحي بيه من الله وبما من هو مدون وفيه اراء الاباء وحياتهم وتقليد الخاص بكل كنيسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> معلش سؤال خارج المقرر
> ايه هى الدسقولية وهل نثق فى كلامها ولا لا
> وهل فيه نسخه نعتمد عليها  لانى اللى اعرفه فيه اكتر من نسخه  وياريت لو فيه رابط للتحميل
> انا بس حبيت استغل الموضوع   علشان الكل يستفيد



حبيبي دا موضوع خارج الموضوع خالص، معلش فكرني بيه بعد يومين كدا لاني انهاردة تعبان جدا ومش قادر اكتب في حاجة تاني الا الدروة لإنشغالي هذه الأيام ..


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> فعلا دا اللي حصل معايا برضو في التحميل في 3 كتب
> 
> لغيت الانتي فيرس وحملته بعدين رجعت الانتي فيرس تاني



لا بقى ما هو انا لازم افهم، اية هو الأنتي فيرس دا اللي بيجيب فيرس في ملفات الوورد ؟؟؟؟ 


بقول لك ، حط لي اللينك اللي بيديكوا فايرس، وانا هابعت لروك يشوف الموضوع دا ازاي او اي حد ليه خبرة في الموضوع دا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> التقليد الكنسي هو كتب الاباء في مختلف مجالاتها التفاسير والروحية والتاريخية والتعليميه والمجامع والكتب الكنسية مثال الدسقولية


هذا التعريف خاطيء تماما،
التقليد الكنسي هو التقليد الرسولي في الكنيسة،

لكن الذي قلته انت خليط بين الأدب المسيحي داخل إطار التقليد ( التفاسير ) ، واما عن المجامع فهى شق قانوني خاص، لا يدخل ضمن التقليد ولا الأدب الكنسي ، بل هو مصدر سلطان خاص لم نتكلم عنه بعد ....




> تقليد عام = يقصد بيه كتب الاباء وتعليمهم وكتب التاريخيه والدسقولية


دا ما اسمهوش تقليد عام، دا اسمه ادب مسيحي ( بإستثناء الدسقولية فيها كلام تاني ) ..



> حتي يمكن التفريق بين ما هو موحي بيه من الله وبما من هو مدون وفيه اراء الاباء وحياتهم وتقليد الخاص بكل كنيسة


أظن ان كلامي كان واضحا جدا واراك تعود لنفس النقطة،،


سألتك عن ايمانك ، وأجبتني انت ووضعت بعض مما تؤمن به ، وصدقت انا عليه وقلت عليه انه هو " التقليد " فلماذا تعود فتتكلم في التفاسير والتاريخ وووو مرة أخرى ؟؟

ألم نتكلم في هذا وقلت لك انهم ليسوا وحي ؟

أقول مرة أخرى ؟




ليسوا وحي!!!
ليسوا وحي!!!



> تقليد الخاص بكل كنيسة


ما هو هذا التقليد الخاص بكل كنيسة ؟؟

التقليد من تعريفه انه الإيمان الجامع الأساسي ! فكيف يكون مختلف ؟!!


حبيبي ، إما ان تطرح أسئلة ، او ان تضع اقتباسات ، او ان تضع اجاباتي كنهائية مِنّي..



> عاوز اضيف قطعه جميله جدا ممكن تفيد الاخوة في فهم الدرس




1. رجاء عدم وضع اي شيء في الموضوع مهما كان، المسموح الوحيد هو اسئلتكم ومناقشاتكم ( سأطلب حذفها )..
2. نحن نرتب الدورة بشكل معين ، لا اريد نقل وإلا لكنت اغرقت المنتدى فهذا ليس صعب عليّ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، عايز رأيكم في حاجة،
> 
> اية رأيكم لو أضفت للشرح الكلامي ، رسومات ببرامج متخصصة ؟ هاحطها هنا على شكل صور ؟
> 
> ...



:t9:

*موافقون ورحمه الله وبركاته*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *طبعا مسموح ، لكن لو تحب تجمعهم وتمشي على نفس الطريقة في كل الدورة يبقى تمام ، اجي انا في الآخر في الكتاب اخذ منك الأسئلة دي والخصها والخص إجاباتها و أوثقها وارتبها واضعها في فصل خاص، لان اغلب الأعضاء هايسألوا نفس الأسئلة ...*


*نمشى على نفس الطريقة فى كل الدورة ...ولية لأ ؟؟*
*لا هو عيب ولا هو حرام ...*
*الأسئلة جاهزة على ملف وورد 2007*
*عايزه على بى دى إف 16 جاهز ...*
*أى أوامر ياهندزة ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *نمشى على نفس الطريقة فى كل الدورة ...ولية لأ ؟؟*


مش عايز اتعبك عشان عرف تركز في القراءة ، مع اني عارف انك عشان تنقل حاجة بتقرأها وتفهمها 10/10..

 حلوة هندزة دي ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2012)

*أتعبنى ياسيدى ...تعبك راحة ولا يهمك ...*
*لأنى كمان لما بأنقل باقرأ ..*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 فبراير 2012)

*لى اقتراح صغير بعد اذنكم 

  
المناقشات للمحاضرة الثانيه توضع فى موضوع غير دة لان عدد المشاركات وصل لحد الان بمشاركتى هذه 334 مشاركه 
لذلك رجاء جعل موضوع مناقشه كل محاضرة مستقلا لاننا هنتوووووووووووووووووووه *

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *لى اقتراح صغير بعد اذنكم
> 
> 
> المناقشات للمحاضرة الثانيه توضع فى موضوع غير دة لان عدد المشاركات وصل لحد الان بمشاركتى هذه 334 مشاركه
> ...



ماكانش ممكن تغيب عني حاجة زي دي 

انا لما انزل موضوع تاني هاحط لينك للصفحة الخاصة ببداية التعليقات عن الموضوع الجديد ..

يعني مثلا لو انا هانزله حالا هاحط لينك الصفحة دي اي 34...


----------



## fouad78 (25 فبراير 2012)

أخي مولكا أنا معك في الاقتراحين (محاضرات مسلم والرسومات بالصور)
فكرتين جميلتين بجد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

موافقه علي كل الاقتراحات 
اتكلوا علي الله
موافقه بس مش بتاعت سرور ههههههههه



بس بامانه مخي ورم من كتر المناقشات وقرايتها

امال هاكمل الكورس ازاي


----------



## ROWIS (25 فبراير 2012)

*مناقشة ايه بقى، دي الاسئلة اتهرست أجابات
ده المناقشة تعمل محضرتين لوحدهم 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*مؤيد و بشدّة للأقترحين خصوصا إقتراح الصّور لأهميته التوضيحية 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *مناقشة ايه بقى، دي الاسئلة اتهرست أجابات
> ده المناقشة تعمل محضرتين لوحدهم
> *



هههههههههههههههه اه بجد عندك حق
كل سؤال وعليها كم اجابات 

بس كويس كله ماشي ومفيد ما لم يضر
:99:


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، عايز رأيكم في حاجة،
> 
> اية رأيكم لو أضفت للشرح الكلامي ، رسومات ببرامج متخصصة ؟ هاحطها هنا على شكل صور ؟
> 
> ...



*أقتراح رائع و هيسهل الموضوع أوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يكون لها ثمر فى حياة كل واحد ممن فى الدورة *


----------



## صوت الرب (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، عايز رأيكم في حاجة،
> 
> اية رأيكم لو أضفت للشرح الكلامي ، رسومات ببرامج متخصصة ؟ هاحطها هنا على شكل صور ؟
> 
> ...


*موافق و بشدة ... فكرة رائعة*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

*إلى الأساتذة المشرفين على الدورة ..
هل سيتم خضوعي للاختبار ( على المحاضرة الأولى ) قبل طرح المحاضرة الثانية أم بعدها أم ماذا ؟
أرجو التوضيح ,
مشكورين 
*​


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

*في سؤال هلأ خطر على بالي :t19:

هل يمكننا أن نقول بأن مصدر " الديانة المسيحية " هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي ..
( كما أن مصدر " الديانة الإسلامية " هو القرآن و الأحاديث ) ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> * هل يمكننا أن نقول بأن مصدر " الديانة المسيحية " هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي ..*


لا يوجد شيء أسمه " الديانة " المسيحيية ..

المسيحيية = المسيح ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *إلى الأساتذة المشرفين على الدورة ..
> هل سيتم خضوعي للاختبار ( على المحاضرة الأولى ) قبل طرح المحاضرة الثانية أم بعدها أم ماذا ؟
> أرجو التوضيح ,
> مشكورين *​



قلت لك إنتظر عزيزي ...


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> لا يوجد شيء أسمه " الديانة " المسيحيية ..


*نحن عندما كنا طلاب في المدرسة كنا نتعلم " التربية الدينية المسيحية " 
لم أفهم ما تقصده بعمق إجابتك أستاذ مولكا ؟*

أي هل يمكننا قول ذلك أم لا أستاذي ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *نحن عندما كنا طلاب في المدرسة كنا نتعلم " التربية الدينية المسيحية " *​



وما علاقتنا بالمدرسة ؟


> * لم أفهم ما تقصده بعمق إجابتك أستاذ مولكا ؟*


المسيحية هى حياة ، كلام المسيح روح وحياة ، المسيحيية = المسيح



> أي هل يمكننا قول ذلك أم لا أستاذي ؟


إخد الطرفين غير معرف أصلا فكيف أجيبك ؟


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> إخد الطرفين غير معرف أصلا فكيف أجيبك ؟


ما معنى ( إخد ) ؟


----------



## The Coptic Legend (25 فبراير 2012)

فين المحاضره التانيه​


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

طيب أستاذي , هل إذا حذفنا كلمة ( الديانة ) يصح السؤال ؟
أي يصبح ,, هل يمكننا قول بأن مصدر المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *ما معنى ( إخد ) ؟*​


*
أحد..




هل يمكننا قول بأن مصدر المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا سؤال صحيح ، والإجابة : لا

مصدر المسيحيية هو المسيح ، فهو حجر الزاوية نفسه ...




المحاضرة الثانية بعد نصف ساعة على الأكثر ، أسف يا احبائي..
*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أستاذ مولكا ع الإجابة , ولكن ماذا تصبح الإجابة في حال استبدلنا كلمة ( مصدر ) بكلمة ( مرجع ) في السؤال السابق , وشكرا  ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> ولكن ماذا تصبح الإجابة في حال استبدلنا كلمة ( مصدر ) بكلمة ( مرجع ) في السؤال السابق , وشكرا  ؟؟


نفسها، فالمرجع الأصلي هو المسيح نفسه،، 

لكن لو كانت " شهادة " تكون الإجابة : نعم.


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> لكن لو كانت " شهادة " تكون الإجابة : نعم.


تماما  , هذا ما قصدته ولكنني لم أجيد التعبير ..

شكرا جزيلا للإجابة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

*جميل ، فلنتقن التعبير لدقة المقصود..
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ماكانش ممكن تغيب عني حاجة زي دي
> 
> انا لما انزل موضوع تاني هاحط لينك للصفحة الخاصة ببداية التعليقات عن الموضوع الجديد ..
> 
> يعني مثلا لو انا هانزله حالا هاحط لينك الصفحة دي اي 34...



*لا اخى الحبيب فكرتى ما وصلتش 
المناقشات كتيرة جدا ولما ندخل فى مناقشات المحاضرة التانيه هنبدا من لينك 334 مثلا لكن مع المتابعه هيكون صعب تتابع لانك بتدخل متقطع 
ان كنت انا تايه فى الصفحات بتاع المناقشه الاولى اللى تعدت الان 18 صفحه ...فكم بالحرى لما نبدا نقاشات المحاضرة التانيه فى نفس الموضوع ؟؟
كدة هنتووووووه 
لذلك رجاء عمل موضوع خاص لمناقشات كل محاضرة على حدى لسهوله المتابعه 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> * لذلك رجاء عمل موضوع خاص لمناقشات كل محاضرة على حدى لسهوله المتابعه *



حاضر، تحبوا نخي الموضوع دا مفتوح ولا نقفله ؟


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حاضر، تحبوا نخي الموضوع دا مفتوح ولا نقفله ؟



أنا برأيي المتواضع أن نترك الموضوع دا مفتوح عشان أي سؤال يخطر ع بال أي عضو قبل أن يتم خضوعنا للاختبار ع المحاضرة الأولى 
دا رأيي المتواضع , والقرار بالنهاية لحضراتكم ..


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

*اعتقد يعنى شبعتوا اسئلة والكلام اصلا كان سهل وبسيط احنا لغاية دلوقتى مدخلناش فى الغويط و36 صفحة مناقشات فى محاضرة ومقدمة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 فبراير 2012)

> أنا برأيي المتواضع أن نترك الموضوع دا مفتوح عشان أي سؤال يخطر ع بال أي عضو قبل أن يتم خضوعنا للاختبار ع المحاضرة الأولى


*مين قال اننا هنعمل اختبارات؟؟؟؟؟
احنا قولنا بعد كذا محاضرة هنبدا نعمل ورش عمل ونقسمكم وكل مجموعة هيطلب منها عمل بحث عن موضوع من اللى اتكلمنا فيه ونشوف مدى الاستيعاب وهضم الموضوع 

مفيش حاجة اسمها اختبارات 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعتقد يعنى شبعتوا اسئلة والكلام اصلا كان سهل وبسيط احنا لغاية دلوقتى مدخلناش فى الغويط و36 صفحة مناقشات فى محاضرة ومقدمة
> *



 عشان نفهم بردو يعنى ^_^


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مين قال اننا هنعمل اختبارات؟؟؟؟؟
> احنا قولنا بعد كذا محاضرة هنبدا نعمل ورش عمل ونقسمكم وكل مجموعة هيطلب منها عمل بحث عن موضوع من اللى اتكلمنا فيه ونشوف مدى الاستيعاب وهضم الموضوع
> 
> مفيش حاجة اسمها اختبارات
> *



الاختبار دا مش من اختراعي أستاذي يوحنا 
أنا قلت ذلك بناء على ما قاله الأستاذ مولكا لي في القسم الأخير من المشاركة التالية :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3125348&postcount=197


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> *اعتقد يعنى شبعتوا اسئلة والكلام اصلا كان سهل وبسيط احنا لغاية دلوقتى مدخلناش فى الغويط و36 صفحة مناقشات فى محاضرة ومقدمة *



دا طبيعي لأننا بنوحد ثقافات ومعلومات وافكار ... لكن بعد كدا هايقل..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

> الاختبار دا مش من اختراعي أستاذي يوحنا
> أنا قلت ذلك بناء على ما قاله الأستاذ مولكا لي في القسم الأخير من المشاركة التالية :
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...&postcount=197



لم اقل " اخبتارا " بل سؤالا وليس للكل الآن ، بل لك وحدك ..


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم اقل " اخبتارا " بل سؤالا وليس للكل الآن ، بل لك وحدك ..



تحت أمرك , ولو أنو في حاجة مش فاهمها


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2012)

مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثانية


----------



## mr_antonyous (26 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثانية*



بيجيلى الرسالة دى 

لقد حددت الموضوع خاطئ. إذا إتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء راسل الإدارة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثانية*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (26 فبراير 2012)

*تمت القراءة و تحميل pdf
واقتراح الصور فكرة ممتازة​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 فبراير 2012)

*وبعد فهمي لموضوع التقليد علي انه ينقسم لقسمين
(قسم الشفوي+ قسم مكتوب الكتاب المقدس )
الشفوي هي العقائد الايمانيه المسيحية
وجدت تفسير للتقليد غير هذا وهو
* *[FONT=&quot]التقليد الكنسي وحدة واحدة في كل ما يحتويه: سواء الكتاب المقدس ، الليتورجيا ، قوانين المجامع ، سير وأقوال القديسين أو الفن الكنسي **
ما رائكم
*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> * وجدت تفسير للتقليد غير هذا وهو*


تنبيه للمرة الثانية،،

المناقشة عن ما هو " موجود في المحاضرة " وليس ما هو موجود " خارج المحاضرة " ، 

كما ان طريقة عرضك للما اتيت به غريبة، فهل المشكلة انك " وجدت " كلاما آخر ؟
هو اي كلام ننقله ونتناقش فيه ؟



راسلني على الخاص لو عايز حاجة غير اللي في المحاضرة .. بلا اسلوب انقل واسأل دا ..


----------



## apostle.paul (27 فبراير 2012)

*سبق ونبهنا ان التقليد الرسولى غير التقليد الكنسى
التقليد الرسولى تقليد كنسى 
لكن ليس كل تقليد كنسى هو تقليد رسولى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*ibnelfady*
*Abdel Messih*
*صوت الرب*
*مينا إيليا*
*Bassem Farag*
*The Undertaker*
*fouad78*
*+Nevena+*
*Mina The Coptic*
*god love 2011*
*تـ+ـونى*
*رامي-777*
*Jessica Koko*
*المفدى بالدم*
*اليعازر*
*عبود عبده عبود*
*اوريجانوس المصري*
*Rosetta*
*girgis2*
*ramy22*
*avamakary*
*!! Coptic Lion !!*
*هناء2012*
*حسين دوكي*
*remo2010*
*اوغسطينوس*
*فادي الكلداني*
*+إيرينى+*
*benyamin55*
*بشار الشمني*
*Servant Of Christ*
*ElectericCurrent*
*اليعازر*
*Waiting+Jesus*
*white.angel*
*bob*
*MAJI*
*مديون للمسيح*
*HappyButterfly*
*يسطس الأنطونى*
*Medhat Botros*
*G.a.L.a.x.y*
*mr_antonyous*
*kibrom*
*منتهى ابشارة*
*Trans*
*The Dragon Christian*
*سمعان الاخميمى*
*karima*
*القناص الجديد*
*ROWIS*
*Basilius*
*holiness*
*oesi no*
*

الأعضاء الذين أوضحوا تحميلهم للمقدمة والمحاضرة الأولى 54 .. من أصل 115... بنسبة 46 % ، بإستثناء الأماكن الأخرى ..

ارجو من كل من حمل المحاضرة الاولى والمقدمة إخبارنا لكي نجري حصر دقيق لمن المتابع ومن الذي لا يتابع ..




*


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

عملت رسم توضيحى وعايز أعرضه ومش عارف .. ممكن تساعدنى إيه الطريقة؟
علشان عايز أسأل فيه كام سؤال...


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

طيب الرسم دا بصيغة اية ؟


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

*صورة
jpg*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*ارفعها من هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php


*


----------



## girgis2 (27 فبراير 2012)

> *الأعضاء الذين أوضحوا تحميلهم للمقدمة والمحاضرة الأولى 54 .. من أصل 115... بنسبة 46 % ، بإستثناء الأماكن الأخرى ..
> *


*
معلشي سؤال ماهي الأماكن الأخرى؟


*​


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

[/url][/IMG]




س 1 : هل هذا الشكل التوضيحى صحيح ومكتمل؟
س 2 : ما هى علاقة العهد القديم بهذا الشكل التوضيحى؟
س 3 : ما المقصود بالأدب المسيحى وكيف يمكن ربطه بالشكل التوضيحى؟
س 4 : قانونية النقل الكتابى تعتمد على المخطوطات ، بينما قانونية النقل الشفاهى تعتمد على التواتر ................... هل هذه الجملة صحيحة ومكتملة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> * معلشي سؤال ماهي الأماكن الأخرى؟*​


زي الفيس ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*الشكل به أشياء كثيرة تحتاج لتصحيح، انتظر للمحاضرة القادمة فربما يكون هناك شكلا كاملا ..
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

*المقدمة كاملة بعد التصحيح (على قدى)*

​*دورة اللاهوت**[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]**الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​*منتدى الكنيسة**[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]**العربية*​*المقدمة**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
سلام رئيس السلام ، ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، يكون معكم
اليوم سنبدأ معاً دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي – المستوى الأول – في منتدى الكنيسة العربية ، وقبل البدء في آيّةُ تفاصيل أود أن أقول أننا جميعا إخوة نحب بعضنا جداً وهذا هو الرباط الأسْمى بيننا جميعاً
هذه الدورة لا أريد ان تكون بنظام التعليم التحفيظي التلقيني ، الذي يعتمد على إدخال المعلومات إلى الذاكرة ولو كانت غير مفهومة، هذه الدورة ليس بها أستاذ وتلاميذ ، هذه الدورة ليس فيها من له أي ميزة عن غيره، اللهم إلا الخبرة لبعضنا ( ويوجد مشتركين لديهم خبرة كبيرة جداً )
هذه الدورة يشترك فيها الكبير ( عُمْراً ) والصغير وربما يكون بعض الأعضاء أكبر مني أنا شخصياً ، ليس هناك أي تمييز لأي طائفة على أخرى ، لهذا فأرجو أن تكون الدورة مفيدة للكل في كل الجوانب التي سيتم النقاش فيها
والغرض من هذه الدورة هو 
1 - تدريب كوادر مسيحيّة دفاعية تستطيع أن تجيب عن كل الأسئلة أو تعرف إلى اي مكان تذهب لمعرفة معلومة ما ، بإختصار ، الغرض هو خلق أو تنشيط فكر نقدي دفاعي عند كل المشتركين، وعندها سيتم إختيار أعضاء منكم قد ثبت نشاطهم وقدرتهم وحبهم لهذه الخدمة ليكونوا من أعضاء فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي.

2 - التعلم، ربما يكون هذا هو الدافع الثاني، فكل من أعضاء فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي عندما ينظر إلى بدايته، كيف بدأ، وما الأسئلة التي كانت تدور في فكره قبل أن يجد الطريق الصحيح ويبدأ في التعلم، فعندما ينظر أي من أعضاء الفريق إلى هذه الأسئلة الأولى يرى كم كان بسيطاً وكم كانت اسئلته يسهل الإجابة عليها، ربما يعتقد البعض منكم ان هذا يعد من الذكريات التي يجب نسيانها، ولكن هذا الفكر فكر خاطيء تماماً ، لماذا؟ ، لأن الذي يصعد إلى قمة جبل فقد صعد من سفح الجبل إلى قمته، ولولا إجتيازه هذا السفح لما وصل إلى القمة، فكُل سؤال ، وكُل جواب، وكُل حوار، وكُل متابعة، وكُل شغف، وكُل مناظرة، ..إلخ، تقرأها أو تسمعها تضيف إليك شيء ما، ربما تضيف إليك تساؤل، ربما تضيف إليك فخر، ربما تضيف إليك موثوقية في إيمانك القويم، ربما تضيف إليك حيرة وشك، ربما تضيف إليك قدرة على النقد اللحظي، ربما تحذف منك خوف ما، ربما تجعلك أكثر إدراكاً للأمور العقيديّة واللاهوتية، ..إلخ، لذا فعلم اللاهوت الدفاعي علم سهل على من يتقنه، ولكنه يحتاج إلى خبرة ويحتاج إلى إستمرارية، فأرجو من الجميع ان يعتنق هذا العلم.
علم اللاهوت الدفاعي، في إعتقادي الشخصي، هو أهم العلوم المسيحيّة، وذلك لأسباب،
 فالذي يخدم في مجال اللاهوت الدفاعي يستخدم كل العلوم الاخرى تقريباً، حتى العلوم غير المسيحيّة، فمثلا يستخدم علم الآباء في أقسام مثل النقد النصي والقانونية وتفسير الكتاب المقدس ودراسة المسيحييات المبكرة، ويستخدم علم التاريخ الكنسي في معرفة المراحل التي مرت بها الكنيسة عبر كل هذه العصور الطويلة، وفي معرفة المسيحييات المبكرة أيضاً ، ويستخدم علم التاريخ المجرد في معرفة الظروف المحيطة بالأحداث الكتابية وفي فهم أعمق للكتاب وبيان مدى موثوقية الاحداث التاريخية في الكتاب المقدس، ويستخدم علم الآثار ، ويستخدم علم النقد النصي في معرفة تاريخ إنتقال النص ومدى موثوقية نص الكتاب المقدس ، ويستخدم أيضا علوم الخطوط والتأريخ في المخطوطات، ...إلخ، ويستخدم علوم الإخوة المسلمين في معرفة مدى موثوقية نص الكتاب المقدس عن طريق معرفة مدى موثوقية نص القرآن والمقارنة بينهم ، وتاريخ إنتقال النصين ، القرآني والكتابي ، على ما أعتقد ، فإنه يستخدم كل العلوم الموجودة تبعا لنوع البحث الذي يكتبه، لهذا فأن هذه الدورة هى في المستوى الأول، وعند إنتهاء هذا المستوى سنحدد ما إذا كانت المؤشرات تساعدنا في بداية المستوى الثاني، والذي بدوره سيكون مستوى تخصصياً ، فأنت هنا ستدرس كل ما يمكن ان تتعرض له من نقد أو سؤال بشكل عام، وليس بشرح علم قائم بذاته، ولكن سيظهر لنا أو بحسب إختياركم، من منكم يميل إلى اي علم، وعليه فسنبدأ بالمستوى الثاني والذي سيكون لشرح علوم بحد ذاتها، والذي يحدد هذا القرار، أنبدأ أم لا، هو جديتكم ومدى حبكم للخدمة.

كعادة أي علم، في البداية يكون صعب، أو يكون غير مفهوم، والحل لهذه المشكلة، أن يعتنق الشخص منا هذا العلم، بمعنى أن يجعله هو النشاط المحبب له، هو الهواية، هو الذي اقضي فيه وقت عملي فضلا عن فراغي، يكون هو شغلك الشاغل
 في بعض الأحيان ، أقوم أنا ( مولكا ) بتدريب بعض الشباب الصغير، الذي لم يتجاوز عمر أكبرهم عن 15 عاماً!، وأدرس لهم علم النقد النصي، تخيلوا؟!، هذا السن صغير نسبياً ولكن مع إختياري لهم فالمختار يصلح تماماً لهذا العلم
 إذن وبعد كل هذا ، ما الغرض من هذا العلم ؟ ما فائدته ؟ كيف سأستخدمه في حياتي ؟ لماذا انتم في هذه الدورة إخوتي الأحباء؟، هل انتم هنا لمحاورة المسلمين مثلا والرد عليهم؟! هل انتم هنا لإفحامهم، هل انتم هنا لتكونوا أصحاب علم وخبرة تتفاخرون به على من لا يملكهما؟ هل أنتم هنا لتتفاخرون على أصحابكم ؟ لماذا أنتم هنا ؟ 
يجب ان نعرف أمراً هاماً ، نحن هنا لغرض واحد صريح ، فهم عقيدتنا بشكل صحيح ، إنطلاقا من هذه القاعدة تستطيع ان تفعل كل شيء، فلو أنت تعرف عقيدتك بشكل صحيح، ستعرف كيف ترد بهذا الـ" صحيح " على أي فكر " خاطيء " ، مهما كان، لان الظلام لا يزاح إلا بالنور ، فليس عليك أن تبذل مجهود كبير في إزالة الظلام، بل عليك فقط ان تنير هذا الظلام بمصباح، فلا يوجد فيما بعد ظلاماً، عن طريق فهم عقيدتك يتضح لك كيف هى قوية كالصخر وقويمة ولا يمكن نقضها، يجب ان يعرف كل مِنا أن هذا العلم رسالة يحملها كل شخص فينا إلى من بعده إلى مجيء رب المجد يسوع المسيح ، الإيمان نقله إلينا الرسل وحفظه الآباء الآباء إلى يومنا هذا، وهذا ما سننقله ، ونحن لن نهاجم أحد، فقط سننير لهم الطريق.

ما هى المهارات المطلوب تنميتها؟
1-  أول مهارة هى مهارة النقد ، وهى عبارة عن التفكير الإمتحاني، فلكي تستطيع التفكير بذهن صافٍ فلابد من الدراسة النقدية
2-   المهارة الثانية هى مهارة اللغة، فبعض منا ( في المنتدى ) يتحدث العربية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الإنجليزية بطلاقة، وبعض منا يتحدث الألمانية، بعض منا يتحدث الفرنسية ، وبعض منا يتحدث الآرامية والكلدانية، وبعض منا يتحدث العبرية ...إلخ، اللغة الأم هى الإنجليزية بطبيعة الحال، نظرا للكم الضخم من الكتب والمراجع التي نمتلكها بهذه اللغة، في شتى المجالات البحثية، بالفعل لن نستخدم كل المراجع والكتب، بل بعض منها وحسب الحاجة وحسب البحث نفسه، لذا فالمهم تطوير النفس في اللغة الإنجليزيية أولا ، ثم التوجه للغات أخرى كتابية ، مثل العبرية واليونانية والآرامية
3-   ثالث مهارة، هى مهارة التريكز في الأسس، فمثلاً، تجد أحد المسلمين يقولون لك، " أنا أريد كلام يسوع وليس كلام بولس ويوحنا ..إلخ " ماذا تفعل معه هذا الكائن ؟ هو يقصد أنه يريد كلام المسيح بلسانه عندما كان على الأرض جسدياً متأنساً، ما المشكلة التي تواجهك هنا ؟ هل إحضار كلام المسيح؟!! لا، في الحقيقة ليست هذه المشكلة، المشكلة هى في عقل هذا المسلم الذي يفرق بين كلام المسيح بلسانه عندما كان على الأرض جسدياً متنأساً وبين كلام الرسل، فمن الخطأ ان ترد عليه بكلام المسيح، لا لشيء إلا لأن المبدأ مغلوط، فكلام العهدين هو كلام المسيح، لأن المسيح هو الإله، فالكل كلام الإله ، فهذا كلام الإله بحسب متى وهذا كلام الإله بحسب لوقا وهذا كلام الإله بحسب مرقس وهذا كلام الإله بحسب يوحنا وهذا كلام الإله بحسب بولس وهذا كلام الإله بحسب ....إلخ 
فيجب ان تبدأ معه من هذا المنطلق، أن كل الكلام هو كلام المسيح له كل المجد، ولا يوجد تفضيل لكلام عن كلام 
4-  رابع مهارة هى، عدم التشتت، فأحياناً يقوم المحاور المسلم بالتشتيت، للهروب من نقطة ما ، او لضعفه فيها او لقلة أدلته فيها ( إن جاز ان نسميها " أدلة " ) فهنا يجب على المسيحي ألا يسمح بهذا، ويستمر في مناقشة تلك النقطة ولا يخرج عنها تحت اي سبب حتى إن كانت النقطة التي سيخرج إليها يعرفها وسهلة.. 
5-  المهارة الخامسة، هى مهارة بعد الرؤية، وهذه المهارة سنكتسبها مع الوقت وتكرار بعض الأسئلة، فيجب على المحاور أن يكتب مشاركته أو بحثه ويكون عالماً ما هى النقاط التي يمكن أن يُرَد عليها او التي ستكون محل نقاش ، وما هو هذا الرد الذي سيأتي عليها، وما هو رده عليها، لأن هذه المهارة تعطي نهاية لأي شبهة مهما كانت
6-  المهارة السادسة هى مهارة الشمولية والدقة، فعندما تكتب بحثا أو رداً على شخص، فيجب ألا تشخصن البحث لتجعله ردا على شخص بعينه فقط ( ولكل قاعدة شذوذ ) فيجب أن تجمع كل الأفكار والأطروحات التي قيلت في هذا الموضوع الذي تكتب بحثاً او رداً عليها، لكي تأتي بكل الشبهات المختصة بهذا الموضوع وترد عليها فيكون ردك كامل ( نسبياً ) وقوي ويعطيك الخلفية الكاملة للرد عليها فتنتهي الشبهة تماماً وحتى إن بقيت فستظل إما تكراراً لا فائدة منه أو نقد بسيط يمكن سحقه تماماً
7-   المهارة السابعة ، وهى مهارة غاية في الأهمية، حيث أن علم اللاهوت الدفاعي عن طريق الممارسة العملية هو علم تراكمي، فيجب أن يكون الشخص منا شغوفاً بالردود الجديدة والقديمة ، بكل أنواعها ، سواء مكتوبة او مسموعة أو مرئية، فكلها أفكار تدخل إلى عقلك وتعرف الرد عليها ومع الوقت تثبت في عقلك بمجرد أن يسأل فيها أي شخص يكون الرد حاضرا لديك
8-  المهارة الثامنة، وهى مهارة خدمية، كل منا ( تقريبا ) يملك حساباً على " فيس بوك " أو " تويتر " او " ياهو " أو " هوت ميل " أو خلافه، وكل منا يعرف أصدقاء يختلفون عن من يعرفهم الآخر، لذلك يجب أن نشارك في نشر هذه الردود الموجودة، فالشبهات محدودة والردود كثيرة، ولكن ما الفائدة إن ظلت تلك الردود في أماكنها بدون قراءة؟ يجب نشر الردود على الفيس وتوتير وعلى الصفحات الخاصة بنا ودعوة الأصدقاء للقراءة ، ربما يكونوا غير مهتمين بهذا الأمر ، ولكن ربما ( وارد جداً ) أن يواجههم سؤالاً في الخدمة أو في الكلية ، او حتى على الفيس بوك من أحد المسلمين، فلو كان يعرف " أين يجد الرد على هذا السؤال " سيتجه مباشرة إلى هذه الأماكن ويبدأ البحث فيها، أو إن لم يجد الرد جاهزاً فيستطيع أن يسأل ونجيبه، ولكن كيف سيعرف هذه الاماكن وقتها إن لم يكن يعرف كيف يدخل إليها ويكون قد دخل إليها فعلا ؟! ، لهذا يجب نشر الردود بكل صورها، فمثلا، هذا الموضوع نفسه، هل فكرت وانت تقرأه الآن ، أن تقوم بنشره؟ لماذا لم تفكر في هذا الأمر ؟! أليس هذه معلومات يجب معرفتها؟ رجاءً قم بنشر الموضوع ، ولن يكلفك هذا إلا 5 ثواني!، فيمكنك عمل " شير " على الفيس بوك في ثانية واحدة ستجعل بها الرد يقرأه كل اصدقائك
9-   المهارة التاسعة وهى مهارة تشمل كل هذه المهارات وتفوقهم، وهى معارة التعلم، فطالما أنت إنسان فأنت ستتعلم إلى أن نذهب إلى إلهنا الحنون، فيجب ألا تستكبر من العلم وتتعلم، والأكثر من هذا ، يجب ان تكون انت نقطة إنطلاق لتعليم الآخرين، فتنقل مواضيعا إلى حسابك الشخصي – مثلا الفيس بوك – وتقوم بمناقشتها مع البعض وإن إستعصى عليك سؤال فلك إخوة يمكن ان يساعدوك فيه، وهؤلاء الإخوة أنفسهم هناك من علمهم ومن مازال يعلمهم ويرجعون إليه هم أيضاً فلا يوجد احد مِنّا كاملا في علمه 
10-                    المهارة العاشرة والأخيرة الآن، هى مهارة النفس الطويل، فبعض مِنّا يشعر بالرهبة لمجرد أنه رأى مقالاً طويلا عريضاً منمقاً به ألفاظا لا يفهمها، فيقول أن الآخر هذا قوي لانه فعل هذا!، هذا الفكر خاطيء، فالبحث – جدلا – الإسلامي خصوصاً يتميز بثلاثة عوامل رئيسية، الأخطاء المنقطية والمعرفية ، التفسير الشخصي ، ضعف الأدلة ( إن وجدت ) ، فما الذي يجب ان تقع عينيك عليه في كل هذا البحث ( جدلا ) ؟ كل ما يجب ان يقع عليه عينيك هو النقاط الأساسية في البحث والتي إنبنى عليها نقاط أخرى، فإن نقضت هذه النقاط الأساسية فلا يوجد فرعية!، فعليك ان تستخرج نقاط محاورك في ورقة خارجية مثلاً او عقلياً او على الكمبيوتر مثلاً وتسأل نفسك ، ما الذي يريده من هذه النقطة وكيف ارد عليها ( وليس عليه ).، فاللغة هى وسيلة تواصل بين الشعوب، واللغة لا قيمة لها في حد ذاتها إلا أنها تحمل أفكارا يتم إيصالها للآخر عن طريق هذه اللغة، فيجب ان تركز على الأفكار المنقولة وليس على وسيلة نقلها، وفي كل الحالات لا تخف، فكل شبهة ضعيفة.

مهارات إضافية
هذه المهارات هى مهارات ثانوية ، فهناك مِنا من يجيد التسجيل الصوتي، ومنا من يستطيع مونتاج الفيديوهات، ومنا من يستطيع إستخدام البرامج لتجميع الشبهات في كتاب الكتروني ومنا من يعمل على الفوتو شوب ...إلخ، كل هذه المهارات سنحتاجها فيما بعد لإيصال كل الردود إلى الكل بكل الطرق.

من اين أحصل على الكتب والمراجع ؟
 هذا السؤال سابق لأوانه جداً فيجب ان تعرف كيف تستخدم الشيء ثم تستخدمه فعلاً، الكتب موجودة والمراجع موجودة، سنؤجل هذا الحديث إلى نهاية الدورة بكاملها وعن طريق الدورة ستعرف تحديدا إلى اي كتب ومراجع تحتاج، لدينا كتب كثيرة للغاية تقدر بمئآت الآلاف، فلا تشغلوا عقولكم بهذا الآن. 
ما هى ضرورة دراسة هذا العلم؟
 الضرورات كثيرة، منها فهم أعمق للكتاب المقدس ، كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس؟ كيف نرد على دعاوى التحريف الحديثة؟ كيف نفهم الكتاب المقدس تاريخياً؟ كيف أرد على إبني في البيت؟ كيف أرد على المخدومين في خدمتي ؟ كيف ألقي درساً في مدارس الآحاد؟ كيف أرد على من يسألني؟ كيف أرد على شبهة؟ كيف أصل للمعلومة بسهولة وبدقة؟ كيف أُفرق بين التعليم الصحيح والخاطيء؟
 دراسة كلمة المسيح.
في النهاية، لسنا أساتذة وطلاب، كلنا إخوة، نتعلم ونتشارك جميعنا، نحن سنتعلم من اسئلتكم وحواراتكم ومناقشاتكم المفيدة، سنفيدكم بمعرفتنا وبخبرتنا، وانتم تفيدونا بالنقاش المثمر، وفي النهاية أُذكّر الجميع بأننا مأمورين بالبشارة لكل العالم فيقول الكتاب المقدس"فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" ويقول أيضاً "فدعا عشرة عبيد له وأعطاهم عشرة أمناء وقال لهم[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]تاجروا حتى آتي" ويقول أيضا "صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء. صرت للكل كل شيء لأخلص على كل حال[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]قوما" ، وليكن دائما حاضراً لدينا ، أن الإيمان الذي وصل إلينا قد وصل عن طريق بحور دماء سالت بداية من الرب يسوع نفسه الذي إشترانا بدمه وصولا إلى كل شهيد يقتل لأنه "مسيحي" ، فحافظوا على هذا الإيمان الغالي.​
سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*

22-2-2012​


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

*لمحاضرة الأولى كاملة ( بعد التصحيح الأملائى والتنسيق)*

*دورة اللاهوت**[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]**الدفاعي – المستوى الأول*​*منتدى الكنيسة**[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]**العربية*​*المحاضرة الأولى**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**أساسيات الأيمان المسيحي**[FONT=&quot] 01[/FONT]*


*للأسف* *الشديد*، فإنه على مر أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمان قد تأثرنا كثيراً بالثقافة العربية الإسلامية، فنتيجة لإختلاط الشعوب المسيحيّة ( في مصر وسوريا والعراق وفلسطين ..إلخ ) بالعرب، تخالطت اللغات ومع مرور الوقت استعمل المسيحيون اللغة العربية بدلا من لغاتهم التي كانت قبل " الفتوحات " الإسلامية، وفي نفس هذا الخط الزمني كانت الفجوة الزمنية بين صعود رب المجد يسوع المسيح وبين العصر الحالي تزداد إتساعاً فكانت اللغات التي استقرت لزمن يصل إلى ستّة قرون قد بدأت في الإندثار نتيجة عدم إستعمالها ودخول اللغة العربية للحياة اليومية، ومع مرور أجيال صارت اللغات التي أُستُعمِلت من قِبل الآباء هى اللغة الثانية ولم تَعُد تُستَخدم إلا في الصلوات الليتورجية والتي كانت قد إستقرت بالفعل في وجدان الكنيسة ، والتي مازال منها الكثير إلى يومنا هذا يتم تفعيله في الصلوات الليتورجية، ومع مرور الزمن، ودخول اللغة العربية الركيكة بشكل كبير في كل شيء فقد إضطر الآباء في هذه الفترة لإستخدام مصطلحات وتعابير يحاولون بها إيصال المعنى الذي يتم شرحه لعامة الشعب وغيرهم، فحاولوا بقدر الإمكان إتخاذ مصطلحات يضعونها كتعبير عن المصطلحات الأصلية ( مثل كلمة " اقنوم " ، تعبر عن " هيبوستاسيس " ) ومع مرور الوقت وضعف التعليم الآبائي نظراً للظروف المختلفة التي تمر بها كل دولة وكل شعب داخل كل دولة فأصبحت هذه الكلمات العربية ( مثل أقنوم ) هى المستخدمة بشكل شِبة مطلق وبدون شرح دقيق للأصول التي تعبر عنها هذه الكلمات، فاختلط المعنى على كثير من الناس، هكذا كل المصطلحات تقريباً، والحاصل الآن أن نسبة كبيرة من المسيحيين لا يعرفون المعاني الصحيحة التي تقف خلف كل مصطلح بل يكاد لايعرفون المصطلح الأصلي نفسه، هذه واحدة، الأخرى ، أن التعليم الصحيح الآبائي نفسه لم يعد مُفعّل بكثافة ، بل صار في أغلب الأحيان يُدرس في الإكلريكيات والكليات والمعاهد اللاهوتية فقط ومع تزايد أعداد الشعب المسيحي وقلة عدد الكهنة صار الكاهن منهمك ما بين خدماته طوال النهار وبين الصلوات والعظات ..إلخ، فقلت كثافة التعليم وقل المتعلمين، ومن هنا لكي نستطيع أن نرد على كل مخالف، لابد ان نعرف اولا، ما هى النقاط المخالفة، ولكي نعرف النقاط المخالفة لابد ان نعرف طرفي الخلاف، ولكي نعرف طرفي الخلاف لابد أن نعرف ما نؤمن به أولاً ثم الطرف الآخر سنعرفه فيما بعد، ومن هنا فهذا الجزء في هذه الدورة مختص بتصفية المعارف المسيحية في عقولنا مما علق بها من شوائب عربية وسنتكلم عن بعض هذه المعارف في إيجاز شديد.

*بمن**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**نؤمن؟*
إن حقيقة الإيمان المسيحي كله يرتكز على المسيح نفسه شخصياً، فيبدأ من العهد القديم وبداية من سفر التكوين ، وسقوط الجنس البشري ، قد وعد الرب الجنس البشري بأن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحيّة ، واستمر الزمان وتوالت النبوات عن هذا " النسل " الذي سيسحق رأس الحية ، وتوالى الأنبياء واحداً تلو الآخر يتنبأون عن هذا المنتظر ( المسيح ) إلى أن جاء رب المجد يسوع المسيح إلى عالمنا بحسب الجسد ، ثم صُلِب وقُتِل بمشورة اليهود وتنفيذ الرومان ، ثم خرج الرسل والتلاميذ وملأوا العالم بشارة بيسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً ونمت الكرازة في وقت قليل جداً وإنتشرت بشدة في العالم أجمع وتم تأسيس كنائس ورسامة أساقفة وقسس وشممامسة حتى كتب البشير يوحنا سفر الرؤيا والذي فيه قد كتب بطريقة رائعة كيف أعاد الرب الإنسان إلى مجده الأول والقاريء المدقق للكتاب المقدس سيلاحظ أنه بدأ بسقوط الجنس البشري ثم انتهى بعودة الجنس البشري الصالح إلى الملكوت مرة أخرى ( رجاء بجدية قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى من سفر الكوين وبعدها مباشرة قراءة الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا ) ، وبين هذا وذاك يوجد من قََسَمَ(تشكيل) التاريخ، يوجد من تنبأ عنه الأنبياء ، وأَخبَرَ(تشكيل) بمجيئه وتحقيق النبوات عنه التلاميذ والرسل الأطهار، وبين من كَتب عن مجيئه الأنبياء وبين من كَتب عن رسالته الرسل، هذا الشخص هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، فالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الغاية في حد ذاته، ليست حروفه هى الغاية ، الحروف هذه هى وسيلة لشرح وإيصال رسالة البشارة والخلاص لكل العالم ، لكن ليست هى نفسها حجر الزاوية ، هى تبشر بحجر الزاوية ولكنها ليست هى حجر الزاوية، فكل أرتباطنا هو بالمسيح لأن ليس بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص، فالتلاميذ هم تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ، والرُسل هم رسل الرب يسوع المسيح، وبولس الرسول هو رسول يسوع المسيح ، وفي الليتورجيا نتعامل بالطقسِ مع الرب يسوع المسيح ، ومريم العذراء هى أم يسوع المسيح ونحن أبناء يسوع المسيح والكتاب المقدس هو رسالة خلاص يسوع المسيح ..إلخ، فنجد أن حجر الزاوية هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه.

*كيف نؤمن؟*
يقول القديس بولس الرسول أن " الإيمان بالخبر، والخبر بكلمة الله "، فما هى " كلمة الله " المقصودة هنا؟ 
يستطيع أي شخص منكم أن يقول بكل سهولة، كلمة الله أي الكتاب المقدس أوَيوجد غيرها كلمة الله؟، هذا الفهم صحيح ولكنه منقوص، لماذا ؟، دعونا نقرأ ما قاله بالترتيب، " فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ *يُؤْمِنُوا* بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَكْرِزُونَ_ إِنْ لَمْ _يُرْسَلُوا_؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالسَّلاَمِ، الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT] لكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا _الإِنْجِيلَ_، لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ _خَبَرَنَا_؟[FONT=&quot]»[/FONT] إِذًا _الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ_، _وَالْخَبَرُ_ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ " فهل مازال جوابك هو نفسه الجواب الأول؟
دعونا نوضح شيئاً، من المعروف أن الكنيسة منذ صعود المسيح قد ظلت فترة بلا أي أسفار للعهد الجديد،إلى أن بدأ الرسل يكتبون الرسائل والبشائر، فكيف كانت الكنيسة في هذه الفترة؟ 
في الحقيقة كانت الكنيسة تعيش في هذه الفترة على التعليم المباشر بالكرازة من فم الرسل أنفسهم ، حيث كان أكثرهم على قيد الحياة وكانوا يتنقلون هم بأنفسهم شرقاً وغرباً، شمالا وجنوباً ، كارزين ببشارة الملكوت وخلاص يسوع المسيح، ثم بعد ذلك كتبوا رسائل إلى هذه المدن التي كانوا قد زاروها وأسسوا فيها كنائس ورسموا فيها أساقفة وقسس، فهل الذين إنتقلوا من هذا العالم في هذه الفترة – أي قبل كتابة أي بشارة أو رسالة – كانوا يؤمنون؟ وبمن وبماذا كانوا يؤمنون وهم ليس معهم " عهد جديد " ؟ هل من مات منهم على بشارة خلاص يسوع المسيح قد دخل الفردوس؟ بالطبع نعم، لماذا؟ لأن البشارة كانت تنتقل بإنتقال المبشر أو الرسول أو أحد تلاميذه، فكانت الكرازة الشفهية هى العمدة في الإيمان، الآن يمكننا أن نعيد قراءة ما كتبه القديس بولس الرسول بدقة، " " فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ *يُؤْمِنُوا* بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَكْرِزُونَ_ إِنْ لَمْ _يُرْسَلُوا_؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالسَّلاَمِ، _الْمُبَشِّرِينَ_ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT] لكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا _الإِنْجِيلَ_، لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ _خَبَرَنَا_؟[FONT=&quot]»[/FONT] إِذًا _الإِيمَانُ_ _بِالْخَبَرِ_، _وَالْخَبَرُ_ _بِكَلِمَةِ_ _اللهِ_ 
فهل عرفتم ما هى كلمة الله المقصودة هنا أم لا ؟ كلمة الله المقصودة هنا هى البشارة نفسها، البشارة التي جال الرسل والتلاميذ يحملونها للخليقة كلها والتي كان الفرد المؤمن يكون قد آمن بها حتى بدون إنجيل مكتوب، فكما قلنا أن الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه هو حجر الزاوية، والكتاب المقدس هو وسيلة مكتوبة لإيصال بشارة يسوع المسيح للعالم، لذلك نجد الرسول بولس يقول " كَيْفَ _يُؤْمِنُونَ_ بِمَنْ لَمْ _يَسْمَعُوا_ بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ _يَسْمَعُونَ_ بِلاَ _كَارِزٍ_؟ " فالإيمان كان بالكرازة والكرازة كانت بالإرساليات والذين أطاعوا البشارة قد آمنوا بالخبر وهذا الخبر - أي البشارة – هو كلمة الله، فـ"كلمة الله" المقصود بها البشارة بيسوع المسيح نفسه سواء كان شفهياً ( أي ما تكلم به التلاميذ والرسل شفهياً ) أو بالكتاب المقدس ( أي ما كتبه التلاميذ والرسل )، ونلاحظ هنا أن بولس الرسول نفسه لم يكتب إنجيلاً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه الآن، لكن بالرغم من هذا فهو بشارة ورسائله تبشر بيسوع المسيح، وهو ما قلنا عنه في المقدمة حين تكلمنا عن المسلم الذي يقول " أنا اريد كلام المسيح وليس كلام بولس " فكلام المسيح نُقِلَ إلينا عن طريق الرسل والتلاميذ ( البشارة ) سواء كان في الأناجيل أو في الرسائل او في الأسفار الأخرى، وهذا يتضح من كلام الرب يسوع المسيح عندما قال " وينبغي أن يكرز أولا بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم " وأيضاً " اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها " ومن المعروف بداهةً أنه لم يكن هناك إنجيلاً في حياة الرب يسوع المسيح بحسب الجسد، ومن المعروف أيضا أن كلمة " الإنجيل " تعني " البشارة السارة " وهذه البشارة السارة هى الخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح، فالأصل في الإيمان هو " التبشير والقبول " لذلك فإن " كلمة الله " أي البشارة بيسوع رباً ومسيحاً وبخلاصه للبشرية كلها بدمه المقدس.

*من يسبق من؟*
هل الكرازة الكتابية ( أي التي يستخدم بها الكتابة ) تسبق الكرازة الشفهية؟ أم العكس هو الصحيح؟، بالطبع وبدون ادنى شك، من يعرف كيف كانت حياة الرسل يعرف تماماً أن البشارة كانت (حذف) في الـ 30 عاماً ( تقريباً ) الأولى كانت البشارة فيهم عن طريق اللسان والسفر الفعلي لكل تلميذ أو رسول إلى المكان الذي ينتوي البشارة فيه، ومن هنا يأتي ما نعرفه اليوم بإسم " التقليد "، 
فما هو التقليد؟ 
التقليد هو كل ما وصلنا من الرسل عن طريق كتاباتهم أو تعليمهم، أي أنه ينقسم إلى قِسم منقول شفاهةً وقِسم منقول كتابةً، وكل منهما له سلطته الرسولية في كنيسة الرب، ولكن مع مرور الزمن صار التقليد المكتوب ( الكتاب المقدس ) يُنظر إليه بصورة مُغايرة عن النظرة التي يُنظر بها إلى التقليد الشفاهي، وهذا له عوامل كثيرة لا نناقشها الآن، فما فائدة هذه النقطة إذن؟ ، التقليد المكتوب ينقل لنا "بعض" تعاليم المسيح وبعض أفعاله وأقواله، وبالطبع لا ينقلها كلها، فهذا يوحنا تلميذ الرب يسوع المسيح يقول " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " ويقول أيضاً " وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة "، فهذا ما كتبه يوحنا الرسول عن المسيح له كل المجد، وهناك آخر كتب أشياء أخرى ، وجميعهم لم يكتبوا كل شيء قاله أو فعله الرب يسوع المسيح ولكن عن طريق حياتهم وتلمذتهم لتلاميذ والكرازة ورسامة الأساقفة والقسس والشمامسة، صاروا يعلموهم ما (حذف) ما فعله وما قاله رب المجد يسوع المسيح، بل أن هذا كان هو السابق، فكتابة البشائر الأربعة والرسائل قد جاءت بعد الكرازة الشفهية، ومن هنا يأتي أهمية التقليد الشفاهي حيث أن الرسل مع انهم يملكون السلطة الرسولية فقد بشروا بالإيمان شفاهةً وسَفَراً وتَلمذةً ورِسامةً وفيما بعد كتبوا البشائر الخاصة بهم والرسائل، ومن الواضح جدا حتى داخل الكتاب المقدس نفسه أهمية التقليد الرسولي، فيقول بولس الرسول " الأمر الذي دعاكم إليه _بإنجيلنا_، لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح فاثبتوا إذا أيها الإخوة _وتمسكوا_ _بالتعاليم_ التي _تعلمتموها_، سواء كان _بالكلام_ أم _برسالتنا_ " ، فقد جاءت كلمة " التعاليم " الموجودة في ترجمة الفانديك في اللغة الأصلية اليونانية [FONT=&quot]παραδοσεις[/FONT] والتي تعني في الإنجليزية [FONT=&quot]tradition[/FONT] أي " التقليد " بالعربية، وينص القديس بولس صراحةً وحرفيا على مساواة التعليم الرسولي هذا والرسائل ( أي التقليد المكتوب حيث أن القديس بولس كان يكتب هنا في الرسائل ) فقال حرفيا " سواء بالكلام أم برسالتنا " فوضع " الكلام " على نفس مستوى " رسالتنا "، ويقول أيضاً القديس بولس الرسول " وما تعلمتموه، _وتسلمتموه_، وسمعتموه، ورأيتموه في، فهذا افعلوا " فهُنا يرشد القديس بولس الرسل إلى ما تعلموه وما تسلموه وما سمعوه وما رأوُه، ويأمرهم بأن يفعلوا مثله، وهذا يدل صراحة على سلطة التقليد الرسولي، ويكمل أيضاً القديس بولس الرسول ويقول " ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة، باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب، و_ليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا_ " فهنا يأمرهم أن يتجنبوا كل أخ لا يسلك بحسب التعليم الذي تسلموه منهم ( أي من الرسل )، وأيضاً يكرر القديس بولس بشدة أهمية ما تسلموه منهم فيقول " فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء و_تحفظون_ _التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم_ " وهنا يوجد لفتة جميلة ففي الرسالة هذه ( الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس ) وهى من التقليد المكتوب يمدحهم بأنهم يحفظون " التعاليم " أي التقليد المنقول شفاهة، وهذا يعطي دلالة واضحة على أهمية التلقيد المنقول شفاهة بنفس القدر تقريباً مع التقليد المكتوب، وفي عبارة أراها قوية لدرجة لا يتخيلها إلا المدقق يقول القديس بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية " ولكن إن بشرناكم *نحن* أو *ملاك* من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم، فليكن «أناثيما» " والتدقيق هنا يكون على النحو التالي، فإن القديس بولس سلمهم تعاليم، فيقول لهم، حتى إن بشرناكم نحن ( أي الرسل ) بتعاليم غير هذه التي بشرناكم بها بالفعل سابقاً فلنكن أناثيما، أي ملعوناً، ولم يستثن الرسل أنفسهم بل ولا حتى الملائكة، بل ولم يذكر أي صنف آخر من المخلوقات، فلم يذكر مثلا تلاميذهم أو البشر العاديون، وهذا يوضح بشدة مدى اهمية وحرص الرسل أنفسهم على التقليدات التي سلموها في كل كنيسة ومكان كانوا يبشرون فيه بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح، وحرصهم الدائم القوي على صحة هذه التعاليم ومواجهة كل تعليم خاطيء يخرج عن الإطار الرسولي للتعليم الصحيح، ويقول القديس إيريناؤوس "إذا فرضنا أنّ الرسل لم يتركوا لنا كتاباتهم, ألم نكن مضطرّين أن نعتمد على التعاليم التي في التقليد كما سلّموها للذين وضعت الكنائس في عنايتهم؟"[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1[/FONT] بل يقول المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري "إن أولئك الرجال العظماء اللاهوتيين حقّاً -أقصد رسل المسيح- أذاعوا معرفة ملكوت السموات في كل العالم, _غير مفكّرين كثيراً في تأليف الكتب_"[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2[/FONT] ومن هذين القولين يتضح بشدة أن التقليد الرسولي له اهمية قصوى وبالغة في التعليم الكنسي إذ أن لو لم يكن هناك " عهد جديد " كانت الكنسية ستعتمد فقط على التقليد الرسولي المحفوظ إلى يومنا هذا بل أن يوسابيوس يقول أن الرسل إهتموا بنشر رسالة خلاص الرب يسوع المسيح ولم يفكروا في تأليف الكتب، أي أن التقليد والتعليم كان هو العامل الأهم والشاغل بالنسبة لهم، وبإختصار نستطيع ان نقول بأن كل رسول من الرسل كان يُعتبر " إنجيلاً متنقلاً يقرأهُ من يذهب إليه " ليوصل إليهم رسالة وبشارة وخلاص المسيح له كل المجد، ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *في رسالته لأدلفوس الأسقف المعترف ضدّ**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*آريوس "إيماننا صحيح يبدأ من تعاليم الرسل و تقليد الآباء و يتأكد بالعهد الجديد و العهد القديم (أي أنّ الإيمان "يتأكد بالعهدين" و ليس "يتكوّن بالعهدين") [FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3[/FONT]". و يلخّص أهميته فيقول "علينا أن نعتبر هذا التّقليد, الذي هو تعليم و إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة منذ البدء, الذي أعطاه الرّب, و كرز به الرسل, و حفظه الآباء, و الذي عليه تأسست الكنيسة و قامت[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4[/FONT], و من يسقط منه فلن يكون مسيحيَّاً و لا ينبغي أن يُدعى كذلك فيما بعد"[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5

[/FONT]*ما دور التقليد في اللاهوت الدفاعي؟*
هذا هو السؤال الذي لأجله كتبت هذه المحاضرة، فإن كنا نعرف كل هذا ونؤمن به ولا غبار عليه ولا مشكلة فيه، فكيف سيفيدنا هذا التقليد عملياً في اللاهوت الدفاعي؟، الحقيقة الفوائد كثيرة للغاية، فعلى سبيل المثال
1- عندما نتناقش مع أحد الإخوة المسلمين، إلى مَن يكون حق التفسير؟ بالطبع المسلم خارج إطار النقاش لأنه ليس له أي حق في التفسير المزاجي لكتابنا، وكلامه يساوي عدمه، فهل للمسيحي حق في التفسير؟ نعم ، للمسيحي حق في التفسير ولكن تحت ضوابط معينة، أهمها هنا هو عدم مناقضة التقليد الرسولي الراسخ في التفسير، لماذا؟ كما قلنا منذ قليل ، التقليد كان سابقاً للكتابة، وعندما جاءت الكتابة كان هناك تقليد موجوداً بالفعل في قلوب وعقول وأنفس الكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية، فكان التقليد هذا يُفسِّر ما جاء في الشق الآخر من التقليد وهو " العهد الجديد " في حياة الرسل أنفسهم، فهذا التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) جاء مؤكدا على الإيمان الموجود بالفعل ، وموثقاً له في كُتب ومن هنا نتجه للتقليد الرسولي في التفسير، أو لو أردنا نحن التفسير فينبغي علينا ألا نعارض هذا التقليد الرسولي، لماذا؟ لأن هذه الكتابات لم تُكتَب في 2012 بل منذ قرابة الـ 20 قرناً من الزمان، فالظروف جميعها تغيرت تقريبا، فلم نصبح نستخدم اللغات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس ( العبرية واليونانية ) ولا لغات الآباء ( القبطية ، اليونانية ، السريانية ، اللاتينيّة ..إلخ ) بل وتأثرنا بثقافات عربية غريبة علينا ولكن هذا التلقيد فلم يتأثر في أصله، بل صار كما هو خصوصاً لمن يدرسون علم الآبائيات ( الباترولوجي ) وهذا التقيد من نفس الزمن الرسولي أو الآبائي كحد أقصى، وهو نفسه مُسَلَّم من آباء لآباء عن آباء عن آباء، فالنصوص المكتوبة بالأحرف كانت تفهم بالتقليد، اي أن التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) كان موثقاً بالكتابة لما هو موجود بالفعل من إيمان بالبشارة الشفهية
لذلك ، فلا يُسمح لأي شخص داخل كنيسة الله بالتفسير المناقض لهذا التقليد ، أو التفسير المزاجي، وهذا كله فضلا عن أن يفسر مُسْلِم كتابنا، بل يصح الإستشهاد بالتقليد بحد ذاته في الحوارات نفسها، كان هذا إستخداماً أولاً عملياً للتقليد في اللاهوت الدفاعي
2- العامل الثاني وهو عامل هام أيضاً للغاية، وهو عامل القانونية، فكيف سنعرف من كتب أي سفر في العهد الجديد ؟ وكيف سنعرف الظروف المحيطة بكل كاتب من هؤلاء؟ وكيف سنعرف قانونية السفر؟ وكيف سنعرف الكتب المنحولة وغيرها من الكتب؟ كل هذا نجده في كتابات الآباء الأوائل ومن هنا جاءت الأهمية القصوى لهذه الكتابات ، فعلى الرغم من أنها كتابات إيمانية ، أي تُسَلِّم التقليد من جيل إلى جيل إلا أنها تعبر بالنسبة للباحثين حتى من غير المسيحيين كتابات تاريخية مهمة لدراسة لغة وثقافة وحضارة هذه الفترة الزمنية وهذه الأماكن من العالم ، هذا كان الإستخدام الثاني
3- وأما عن الثالث، فنستخدمه في النقد النصي، فعلماء النقد النصي ، قالوا بأن الآباء قد إقتبسوا تقريبا كل العهد الجديد ( إلا آيات قليلة جداً ، تقريباً 8 ) وقال بعض العلماء أنه لو لم يكن لدينا أية مخطوطات اليوم ولا آية ترجمات لاستطعنا جمع كل العهد الجديد من كتابات الآباء فقط، وهذا كله مع الملاحظة أن ليس كل ما كتبه الآباء وصلنا، بل وصلنا كميات قليلة مما كتبوه، فالآباء كتبوا في الردود على شبهات عصرهم، وكتبوا رسائل رعوية ، وكتبوا للشرح والتفسير، وكتبوا لليتورجيا، وكتبوا أشياء أخرى كثيرة، ومن هنا فقد عاشوا الإنجيل حياةً وليس فقط قراءةً، بالطبع هُناك إستخدامات أخرى سنعرفها فيما بعد خصوصاً لمن سيكمل إلى المستوى الثاني فسيتعامل مع هذه الكتابات عملياً بلغاتها الأصلية وترجماتها.

نكتفي بهذا القدر أملاً في أن تدرسوا هذا الكلام وتقرأوه بعناية وترون ما وراء الأسطر، وتتفكرون فيه، ونسعد بتلقي أسئلتكم ومناقشاتكم..

سلام رئيس السلام .. 
*فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي*​23-2-2012​

[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[/FONT]*كتاب التّقليد و أهميته في الإيمان المسيحي للأب متّى المسكين صـ** 47.*
[FONT=&quot]Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I: Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers (417).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[/FONT]*كتاب الكنيسة المسيحيّة في عصر الرسل للأنبا يؤانس أسقف الغربيّة صـ** 305.*

[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Schaff, P. (1997). The Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers Second Series Vol. IV. Athanasius. (576).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[/FONT]*كتاب التّقليد و أهميته في الإيمان المسيحي, الأب متّى المسكين صـ** 7.*

[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5[/FONT]*كتاب الرُّوح القُدُس باقة من أقوال الآباء للقديسين أثناسيوس و* *أمبروسيوس, مركز الدراسات الآبائيَّة, نصوص آبائيَّة 91**, **صـ22**.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

طيب ممكن اعرف بقى اية الألوان دي ؟


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

*الأزرق : كلمة تم تعديلها*
*الأحمر : كلمة لابد من حذفها
بعض الكلمات تم وضع تشكيل فقط*


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

أنا ب اتكلم على الألوان اللى أنا ضايفها
مش الألوان اللى حضرتك مستخدمها فى أصل المقدمة والمحاضرة


----------



## Bassem Farag (27 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الشكل به أشياء كثيرة تحتاج لتصحيح، انتظر للمحاضرة القادمة فربما يكون هناك شكلا كاملا ..*


 
طيب .. ما هو موقع العهد القديم من التقليد؟
وما هو الأدب المسيحى .. وما موقعه من التقليد الرسولى والآبائى؟
والجملة الخاصة بالقانونية ... برضه فى المحاضرة القادمة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> طيب .. ما هو موقع العهد القديم من التقليد؟


العهد القديم هو ضمن التقليد المكتوب .. ولكن له معاملة خاصة غير التقليد المكتوب للعهد الجديد .. حيث قد أكمله المسيح له كل المجد ..



> وما هو الأدب المسيحى .. وما موقعه من التقليد الرسولى والآبائى؟



المحاضرة القادمة..


> والجملة الخاصة بالقانونية ... برضه فى المحاضرة القادمة؟


المستوى الثاني ..


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*من اين وصلت لنا العقائد الايمانية ( الثالوث - الفداء - الكفارة - ...) هل من التقليد الشفهي ام من التقليد المكتوب ؟ و من اين فهم الرسل هذه العقائد هل من الرب يسوع اثناء فترة وجودة علي الارض ام من الروح القدس ؟ و كيف تعلم بولس الرسول هل من الروح القدس في فترة خلوتة في الصحراء؟ 

*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

حلو أوي ..مبسط ..وأسف للتأخير ..
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *من اين وصلت لنا العقائد الايمانية ( الثالوث - الفداء - الكفارة - ...) هل من التقليد الشفهي ام من التقليد المكتوب ؟*



كليهما ..



> *و من اين فهم الرسل هذه العقائد هل من الرب يسوع اثناء فترة وجودة علي الارض ام من الروح القدس ؟*


السؤال خاطيء نسبياً ، ولكن الجواب ، من كليهما ايضا

خطأ السؤال في إفتراض ان لو المسيح الذي يشرح فلا وجود للروح القدس ( هكذا يبدو تركيب الجملة )..



> *و كيف تعلم بولس الرسول هل من الروح القدس في فترة خلوتة في الصحراء؟
> *


من الروح القدس دائماً وليس فقط في هذه الفترة .. هذا مع التحفظ على لفظ " تعلم " فالصحيح هو " إعلان " ...


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

> خطأ السؤال في إفتراض ان لو المسيح الذي يشرح فلا وجود للروح القدس ( هكذا يبدو تركيب الجملة )..


*اخي مولكا يبدو انك فهمت سؤالي غلط اقصد هل اثناء فترة وجود الرب يسوع علي الارض ام بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم في يوم الخمسين ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *اخي مولكا يبدو انك فهمت سؤالي غلط اقصد هل اثناء فترة وجود الرب يسوع علي الارض ام بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم في يوم الخمسين ؟*



كليهما...


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*تمام طيب اباء الكنيسة المدافعين عن الايمان هل ايضا فهموا هذه التعاليم من الرسل عن طريق التقليد ام ايضا بارشاد من الروح القدس؟ او كليهما ايضا؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *تمام طيب  اباء الكنيسة المدافعين عن الايمان هل ايضا فهموا هذه التعاليم من الرسل عن  طريق التقليد ام ايضا بارشاد من الروح القدس؟ او كليهما ايضا؟*



كليهما ، ولكن تأثير الروح القدس هنا يختلف عن هناك ، فهنا يتعامل مع الآباء بالنعمة ، اي بفهم كل شيء وبالتلمذة أيضاً، لكن مع الرسل بالوحي المباشر..


----------



## girgis2 (27 فبراير 2012)

> كليهما  ، *ولكن تأثير الروح القدس هنا يختلف عن هناك* ، فهنا يتعامل مع الآباء  بالنعمة ، اي بفهم كل شيء و*بالتلمذة* أيضاً، لكن مع الرسل بالوحي *المباشر*..



*معلشي أنا عندي سؤال هنا عشان لسة برضة مش قادر أحدد دور الروح القدس في الموضوع:

طيب مهو برضة تأثير الروح القدس للرسل هو تلمذة أيضاااا فما الفرق؟

وما هو معنى كلمة (المباشر) عن الوحي للرسل؟

هل معنى هذا الكلام ان الآباء لديهم وحي غير مباشر في تفسيراتهم للتقليد المكتوب؟

المعذرة لو هناك ازعاج مني
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> * طيب مهو برضة تأثير الروح القدس للرسل هو تلمذة أيضاااا فما الفرق؟*


لا، انت مافهمتنيش، انا بقول تلمذة " الآباء من الرسل " يعني الآباء تلاميذ الرسل، مش تلاميذ الروح القدس 



> * وما هو معنى كلمة (المباشر) عن الوحي للرسل؟*


حبيبي، رجاء قراءة كلامي بتركيز ، فأنا اقول ان الوحي المباشر للرسل ...


> لكن مع الرسل بالوحي *المباشر*..





> * هل معنى هذا الكلام ان الآباء لديهم وحي غير مباشر في تفسيراتهم للتقليد المكتوب؟*


لم اقل هذا حبيبي، ..


----------



## girgis2 (27 فبراير 2012)

لا، انت مافهمتنيش، انا بقول تلمذة " الآباء من الرسل " يعني الآباء تلاميذ الرسل، مش تلاميذ الروح القدس 

*طيب ممكن شرح أكثر ومبسط عن دور الروح القدس وتأثيره بالنسبة للرسل وبالنسبة للآباء لكي أفهم الفرق*

حبيبي، رجاء قراءة كلامي بتركيز ، فأنا اقول ان الوحي المباشر للرسل ...

*ما معنى الوحي المباشر؟ وهل هناك وحي غير مباشر؟*

لم اقل هذا حبيبي، ..
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

> *طيب ممكن شرح أكثر ومبسط عن دور الروح القدس وتأثيره بالنسبة للرسل وبالنسبة للآباء لكي أفهم الفرق*


دور الروح القدس بالنسبة للرسل هو الوحي الإيماني التأسيسي ( اي الإيمان الذي يؤسس عقيدة في المؤمنين ) والعاصم لهم من الذلل..

دوره للآباء هو بالنعمة، في فهم وحياة الروح..



> *ما معنى الوحي المباشر؟ وهل هناك وحي غير مباشر؟*



لا..


----------



## ibnelfady (27 فبراير 2012)

*على فكرة المحاضرة جميلة وشيقة واشكر ربى والهى يسوع المسيح انه بيدينى الفهم وانه بيخلى الكلام بالنسبة لى سهل وانه بينور لى عقلى ولغاية دلوقتى ماليش اسئلة وانا منتظر المحاضرة التالتة ومتشكر  جداً ليكم علشان انتوا بتعملوا الدورات دى وبتوصلوا المعلومات للناس بكل بساطة وانكم بتجاوبوا على اسئلة الناس*
*ربنا يباركم ويعوض تعبكم معانا.*​


----------



## gd3oon (28 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح أنا مشكلتي الوحيدة أني موش عارف أتعامل مع الموقع وموش عارف ألاقي المحاضرات فين بالظبط وصديقي أليكان معايا وكان بيحملهم ويبعتهملي علي برنامج معين أعتقد أنه هيضطر يبعد شوية يا ريتالمحاضرات تتبعت علي الأيميل والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

gd3oon قال:


> سلام المسيح أنا مشكلتي الوحيدة أني موش عارف أتعامل مع الموقع وموش عارف ألاقي المحاضرات فين بالظبط وصديقي أليكان معايا وكان بيحملهم ويبعتهملي علي برنامج معين أعتقد أنه هيضطر يبعد شوية يا ريتالمحاضرات تتبعت علي الأيميل والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم



ارسل لي ايميلك وسوف ارسلهم لك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

servantofheaven


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2012)

*

ibnelfady
Abdel Messih
صوت الرب
مينا إيليا
Bassem Farag
The Undertaker
fouad78
+Nevena+
Mina The Coptic
god love 2011
تـ+ـونى
رامي-777
Jessica Koko
المفدى بالدم
اليعازر
عبود عبده عبود
اوريجانوس المصري
Rosetta
girgis2
ramy22
avamakary
!! Coptic Lion !!
هناء2012
حسين دوكي
remo2010
اوغسطينوس
فادي الكلداني
+إيرينى+
benyamin55
بشار الشمني
Servant Of Christ
ElectericCurrent
اليعازر
Waiting+Jesus
white.angel
bob
MAJI
مديون للمسيح
HappyButterfly
يسطس الأنطونى
Medhat Botros
G.a.L.a.x.y
mr_antonyous
kibrom
منتهى ابشارة
Trans
The Dragon Christian
سمعان الاخميمى
karima
القناص الجديد
ROWIS
Basilius
holiness
oesi no
FADY_TEMON
gd3oon
servantofheaven

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*للرفع ........
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 فبراير 2012)

ياعم ارفع اسمى معاك انا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> ياعم ارفع اسمى معاك انا



قرأت المحاضرة الأولى والمقدمة ولا اسئلة لديك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم تثبيت موضوع محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------



## benyamin55 (1 مارس 2012)

حملت المحاضرة الثانية وقرأتها مع التعليقات


----------



## benyamin55 (1 مارس 2012)

حملت المحاضرة الثالثة


----------



## benyamin55 (1 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الأحباء/ فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي
سلام الرب مع جميعكم
أليس الفيسبوك أسهل في التعامل في المناقشات، والتعليقات من المنتدى؟؟ لماذ لا نتناقش عليه؟؟


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 مارس 2012)

*تم تحميل المحاضرة الثالثة و هى أكثر من رائعة لما فيها من نقاط هامة جدا​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

ibnelfady
Abdel Messih
صوت الرب
مينا إيليا
Bassem Farag
The Undertaker
fouad78
+Nevena+
Mina The Coptic
god love 2011
تـ+ـونى
رامي-777
Jessica Koko
المفدى بالدم
اليعازر
عبود عبده عبود
اوريجانوس المصري
Rosetta
girgis2
ramy22
avamakary
!! Coptic Lion !!
هناء2012
حسين دوكي
remo2010
اوغسطينوس
فادي الكلداني
+إيرينى+
benyamin55
بشار الشمني
Servant Of Christ
ElectericCurrent
اليعازر
Waiting+Jesus
white.angel
bob
MAJI
مديون للمسيح
HappyButterfly
يسطس الأنطونى
Medhat Botros
G.a.L.a.x.y
mr_antonyous
kibrom
منتهى ابشارة
Trans
The Dragon Christian
سمعان الاخميمى
karima
القناص الجديد
ROWIS
Basilius
holiness
oesi no
FADY_TEMON
gd3oon
servantofheaven
بايبل333
o0chsite0o


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

*رجاء محبة تسيجل الأسماء عند القراءة، لأن عدم التسجيل يعني عدم القراءة عندي..
*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (9 مارس 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضرة الرابعة و هى جيدة فعلا ​


----------



## rozy881 (20 مارس 2012)

انا معكم بالدورة 
ربنا يبارك جهودكم ويمنحنا نكون تلاميذ مثابرين


----------



## Maran (31 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح .. يا ريت لو فيه كورسات للغه العبريه *



apostle.paul قال:


> *كما كان يفعل المسيحين الاولين افعل*
> *لما هتنادى بالانجيل بين كل اللى انت تعرفهم هيواجهك اسئلة الدورة دى هدفها انك تعرف تكرز بالانجيل بطريقة صحيحة وتعرف ايمانك بطريقة قويمة وفى نفس الوقت تقدر ترد بكل قوة على اعتراض موجه لايمانك*
> 
> *بعد لما تتدرس كله انت اللى هتحدد عايز تخصص فى ايه*
> ...


----------



## Maran (31 مارس 2012)

* أويد اقتراحك يا مولكا .. فكره ممتازه*



+Nevena+ قال:


> تم تحميل الملف بالورد
> 
> وياريت يفضل ورد لان برنامج ال بي دي اف
> لا يعمل عندي
> ...


 


Molka Molkan قال:


> شكرا لرأيك أخي الحبيب ،
> رجاء من الجميع إعطائي الرأي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------

